# HYPNOTHERAPY - Question



## willamina (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm thinking about purchasing the tapes online ....I'm confused about something. Are these tapes supposed to be used IN CONJUNCTION with (in person) hypnotherapy treatment with a hypnotherapist? Or are these tapes effective on its own?Are these tapes really worth the $100??? HELP please.


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Willamina,Certainly you have the option of continuing to see a hypnotherapist "in conjuction" with the tapes. However, professionally and personally speaking, you could probably save yourself a TON of money and purchase the tapes alone.I know the price seems extraordinary, but I've had them now for about 2 or more years and you couldn't take my tapes from me for any amount of money !! I was quoted on another IBS board re: the tapes that basically, "If my house was burning to the ground, I would have a 'death grip' clutching my tapes". They are nothing short of fantastic!!!!At first I didn't think they would work for several reasons too lengthy to address; then, after a few days I wondered how much longer. Finally, after about a month (maybe less), I really started seeing a difference in my relaxation level, reduced stress, peaceful countenance and over-all serious symptom removal. To this day, if I know in advance something is happening (as in, I read a letter to my step-father at his funeral a year ago at Christmas), I will listen to whichever tape I feel like would do the most good at the time...and BOOM...it's manageable.There are several things, I think, that have contributed to my ability to cope 90% better than before, but I know, without any question, much of it was due to the tapes. I've never regretted getting them and knowing now what they've done for me, I would have paid more than the asking price.Sorry for the length, but there is just not enough time or there are not enough words to express my gratitude for these "gifts/blessings,".Best wishes..let us all know how they worked for you !! Maybe it would encourage someone else to "creep out on that limb" and get them.Oh, and by the way, I don't sell the tapes or even know Mike personnally (which I consider my loss ); nor do I know "Marilyn", his little angel helper (though we have talked on the phone)..so, I have no stake in whether you proceed or not. Take care and hoping you will find your key!!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi willamina, The answer to your first question is no. The tapes do not need to be used with any in person hypnotherapy. They are to be used on their own (which makes them more appealing, IMO).As for "are they worth the $100?" -- my personal answer to that is a resounding YES!I went into using the tapes, thinking that I wouldn't get much out of it, but "it can't hurt to try". These tapes are the single best thing I have ever done for my IBS. They did not "cure" me of it, but they helped me be more able to cope with it. I agree completely with goofy gut (nice name btw)







. If i know i'm going to have a situation coming up that is going to be stressful, I relisten to the my favorite sessions and they help me get thru things. For instance, tomorrow i'm giving a 45 minute long presentation in front of 25 members of my department on the work i've been doing for the last 6 months. I'm scared to death - but i know that the last time i had to give a talk like this i listened to my tapes the day before and got thru the morning with no huge problems, and i'm hoping to repeat that experience again for tomorrow. The tapes are easy to do, very relaxing and they have helped me be able to cope and deal with my IBS more than anything else. I highly recommend giving them a try.-kac


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

yup, worth the money. it took me a year to decide to buy them since I was unsure if they'd be effective and $100 is not insignificant. but boy am I glad I have them. My IBS is also not cured but a whole lot better than it was. And like the others, I can cope with the problems when they do arise better.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

willamina The tapes should be done by themselves, because of something called cross modalities, so the brain is only taking in and absorbing one method at a time. The tapes are stand alone gut specific HT tapes for IBS and have been very successful.Also in the US you can probably right them off your taxes as a medical expense.There is also more info on this as a treatment for IBS here. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ibs_news.htm Many people have benefitted including myself and I have been in remission from them for the last four years." I want to thank Michael. I purchased his IBS 100 CD's last summer because of gastrointestinal problems. Not only did he help me with stomach problems and stress, but he even cured my chronic case of insomnia! I have tried hypnotherapy before, but nothing compares to the care and professionalism that went into these CD's. MICHAEL PENETRATES YOUR SOUL! Name: Vicky"" finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG ""Shawn, The tapes were amazing as u suggested. I have had very few bad days of late..... I do however make a strong effort to keep stress to a minimal. That is my worst enemy!...............(I have kids so Big Time Stress is a given!) At this point, i love the voice, ("Mr.Michael's"), and the way i fall out to sleep so quick! Now.............. what can i listen to?..........I always have listened to the tapes at bedtime when the kids are asleep since that was my only option. ...............(It is the only time when i have a "Safe Environment")!.............So now that i have completed the program, what can u reccomend? Donna ""From Ellan:As a behavioral health practitioner ï¿½ Iï¿½m a Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist inthe San Francisco Bay Area ï¿½ Iï¿½ve been using Cognitive Behavioral Therapy andCouples Therapy (when a partner is involved) to treat my IBS patients for several yearsnow. I had been looking for resources to refer my patients to re: hypnotherapy, since Ido not practice hypnotherapy myself. I had read the studies re: the benefits ofhypnotherapy for IBS a few years back, but had difficulty finding hypnotherapists whoknew enough about IBS. As an IBS sufferer myself since 1990 (now much improved), Iwas curious to see what hypnotherapy could add to the treatment options. After seeingthe posts on Mikes Tapes, I decided to order them and try them myself , beforerecommending them to patients. I am on Day 34 now, and am thus far thoroughlyimpressed. Very high quality, and a real bargain for the price ï¿½ one session ofhypnotherapy in this area is about the equivalent of the price of the entire tape series.When I think of all the money that I (and my patients) have spent on IBS treatments overthe years, the cost of the tapes seems like a drop in the bucket. Iï¿½m thinking that thecombination of CBT and the tapes might be really helpful for many of my patients. Thank you Mike for developing this worthwhile resource ï¿½ your expertise really shows.And thank you Eric for getting the word out ï¿½ I hope that others will find them as usefulas I have.""From Bettie. eric and Dr. Bolen,This is a wonderful forum and I thank you for it....Mike 001,Your tapes have made a tremendous difference in helping me with my IBSproblems----I am a firm believer in them....Thanks so much..Bettie""From TissClair, I am using the tapes and love them. I waited until I could feel justified spendingthat kind of money. I've spent alot more money on loads of stuff that didn't work. I guessI got to the point where I thought, what the heck, what have I got to lose (except100.00-which is alot of money), but if it works, then it's cheap!! I have gotten so muchbetter (I'm a C type)-I just can't really even tell you why or how it works. The tapes havea rather pervasive effect with me, I mean, I'm calmer during the day, sleep 100% better,have a BM everyday and overall feel less anxious. My 16 year old son LOVES Side 2because HE is sleeping100% better-he and I negotiate which tape he can usebecause I'm following the program that is outlined for you. I think there are some IBStapes that are cheaper than the 100.00 tapes, and I don't know the difference in them.Someone could probably tell you the difference. I think the other ones are about 25.00,or something like that. As for me, I intend to keep using the tapes even when I'vefinished the program. Some people say that time is a factor that turns them off of thetapes, but I only listen to them at night while going to sleep, so really no extra time hasto be involved. Good luck. I recommend them.""From LGUgh - before I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.GOOD LUCk""From Julie,Taken from a thread on the discussion forum.Every time I read your posts, I think "that was me!!!"Please believe this ... when I first found this BB in summer '99 I could have writtenthe exact same post as you, except I had been in that horrible place for years, notmonths.And what "did it" for me was the Hypno Tapes ... as well as helping to reduce mysymtoms by around 80%, within a couple of weeks (tho I think this is an unusuallyquick response) I was getting out of the house, and feeling perfectly calm andrelaxed in doing so. I felt mentally normal for the first time in a very long time. Allthe "what ifs" and the "I can't do that becauses" just disappeared as if by magic.To this day I still don't fully understand why this happened - I can get a hold of whyand how the tapes work on the physical symptoms, but it's like I just woke up onemorning wearing my "old" head again."" thought I would add my two cents here. I got Mikes tapes in January 2000 after a lifetime of IBS-D. From about 1990 to 1998 I was managing my IBS with Imodiom, but as my career took off, my job got more demanding (oncall 24x7) I started to spin completely out of control. In August of 99 I had to quit work due to my IBS. In September, after my first colonoscopy, the doc put me on Levsin SL and Lomotil, this helped for when I had an IBS attack, but it didn't do much in preventative maintenance on the condition. I tried all sorts of kooky, nutty things, one doctor even suggested I take gecko tablets, I was a sucker, I tried everything. I started in on the caltrate plus, but found that I couldn't balance my dosage, and so I quit it. (bad icea). I got on Paxil, which did help with my anxiety induced IBS attacks, but did nothing for my food induced attacks (which seemed to occur at every meal). I lost 25 lbs, (and I didn't need to lose any weight). I finally decided to give the tapes a try, and at the same time, I started back on the Caltrate, with Lnapes help in finding the right dosage for me (1/2 chewable 3x a day). Within a month of starting the tapes, I saw I noticable improvement. Not only in my IBS symptoms, but in my general outlook on life. I seemed more positive about things in general, and in IBS specifically. It really really saved my life. I now go back to them occasionally, like right before my wedding last year. It was the right choice for me, and I feel like I can control my IBS more now than my IBS can control me.Erin ""From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-C and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.""From Kate TN,Yes, I have done it. I started just before Christmas, when I was in a severe, pre-holiday"D" outbreak, and have finished with the coming of spring. No "D" since 12/23. It is notunusual for me to have long spells between the "D", although this is a pretty goodstretch for the last couple of years or so. I am trying a few new foods. We were away acouple of weeks ago- at a restaurant I ordered the "safe" chicken I've had many timesthere, and the new cook had added a spicy seasoning. The next day, I didn't feel toogreat, but was fine by the next day- my bouts frequently last for weeks to a few months.But, in addition, at a time in my life when I have many more personal and professionalstresses than previously, I find that my outlook is much more positive. I am dealing withnew challenges at work with more confidence, with a tough situation at home with morehope, and in general with life without as many concerns about the future as I've hadpreviously. From about the second month of the tapes, I would find myself beginning toworry about some future event or do some negative "What ifs?" and before the badthoughts would take on momentum, I'd find myself thinking,"Well, it certainly isn'tproductive to think about that", or"There's no reason to think this negative scenario willplay out." I don't know how much of this is due to the tapes, because I've been prettypro-active and have made some other changes too. But, on the whole, I think the tapeshave been a major factor in the improvement I've seen in my state of mind over the lastthree months. I intend to continue to listen to them a couple of times a week, and woulddefinitely recommend them to anyone.Thanks, Mike and eric, and others who have written their encouragement and adviceover the last 100 days. I'll keep you posted.kate""I'm a 33 years old female, having had IBS-D for the last 15 years (you know that vicious cicle 'fear of having a d-attack and the fear induces an attack and so on'). My panic was so bad I retreated socially completely because I felt too ashame to speak of my bowels to somebody not as close as my family. I don't know how I survived my twenties seeing friends and colleagues leading the lifes of their dreams (holidays, dream jobs, doing everything they wanted to). Somehow, though, I could keep my job and I think that kept me surviving.When I had another bad time in early 1999, I decided I could not go on like that. I went online and found this BB with many helpful tips. I started the Calcium and found it very helpful. Then I had acupuncture with great success, slowing down my bowel motility. I went down from 6 Imodium daily to 1.Next I ordered Mikes Tapes last year and have finished them in May 2000. I didn't notice a big difference. In fact, my bladder acted up horribly (I have also a history of chronic UTIs). This made me very depressed. Mike (to whom I'm very grateful) sent me text especially created for my situation and after about 4 months the bladder was better. About 6 months after the tapes I noticed that I was more calm inside and when the panic turned up, could somehow "push it down". I was in Madeire, Mexico, Australia and Mauritius since I have finished the tapes. I was in concerts (although on the aisle seat). I feel like I had grown as a person and become mature. I'm not as deeply depressed and suicidal as I used to be and I survived last autumn without the obligatory autumn-depression. I have to add that I follow psychotherapy as well but I definitely think that the tapes changed many thing in my life. I really would like to listen to them again but am too much afraid that there could turn up another desease like last year. All in all: I recommend the tapes highly.And last but not least: My mother tongue is Swiss German and the tapes improved my English very much! Thank you Mike for your neverending support!Coni ""I finished Mike's tapes about a month ago and I have been feeling wonderful! I was seeing some results while doing the tapes, but since I have been finished I have been doing much better. I didn't connect all of this together until my wonderful husband commented on how good I have been recently. I have been eating terribly too since our kitchen has been torn up with remodeling. I know that Mike's tapes have played a positive role in my feeling better. I know that I am much less tense about going places and that I don't constantly fear being sick.Just thought I would share....Kim ""First of all I would like to thank Mike for the tapes and eric for keeping the topic going. I would think about getting them and then put it on the back burner, then I would see the threads about it and consider them again. I finally ordered them and now that I'm done I am so happy with the results.I have IBS C&D. I had slight symptoms for many years but not bad enough to seek help until about 6 years ago. That was when It hit with a vengence. The pain was so intense, very much like labour pains, only the end result wasn't cute Almost every day was like this for awhile. I tried Modulon, Dicitel,Librax and tons of herbal remedies. The Librax helped some, it wasn't everyday anymore, maybe once or twice a week. Because it was still fairly frequent the anxiety about going anywhere continued even when I was feeling okay. I then went on a gluten free diet and improved some more for quite awhile but still I had at least some symptoms almost daily. Then at last came hypnotherapy. From the beginning my anxitey levels dropped except during a period of personal crisis. I had one setback early on and have not looked back since. I go once a day like a normal person, without any pain or cramping. Now and then I have a day or two that I don't go at all but it is without all that bloating and things return to normal on there own, without using any meds. I think the most subtle change that snuck up on me was that I wasn't thinking about it first thing in morning, you know like what was today going to be like good or bad. I just get up and get on with the day. Sorry if I'm rambling on and I apologize for the spelling, I'm just rushing through this getting ready to leave for holidays. That's another thing, I'm not worried about sharing a bathroom with 6 people for the first time in years! Always the damper on my holidays. I feel I am continuing to improve and look forward to listening to the tapes now and then when I feel like it. I highly recomend them for IBS, the way I look at it is, If you have tried everything else without success, what have you got to lose?Tina ""Mike, I have recently finished your hypnosis program and would like to thank you for allowing me to be medicine free and feel great after 35 yrs of suffering from IBS/D.The anxiety level is very low and I've been much more relaxed lately! From reading other posts I know it will only get better. I still listen to side 3 at bedtime because it is so relaxing and lets me sleep like a baby. Keep up the good work, Norb""I have recently finished Mikes hypnotherapy tapes and they have been an absolute godsend to me.14 months ago I was struck down with severe abdominal pain, alternating C & D and insomnia.After nearly a year of struggling on trying to live my life as normal as possible, and without any successful treatments available from the medical profession I developed depression believing that I would never again know what it was to have a day without pain.It was at this point that Eric and others convinced me that the hypnotherapy tapes could help me manage my symptoms.In the first week of starting the tapes I had my first pain free days in a year and the benefits continued to flow since then.Within a month I no longer woke up in the night with abdominal cramp, and I was managing to sleep through the night and get a proper night sleep.Very soon, I noticed a difference in myself psychologically as well - I noticed I was beginning to look at things postively and take things in my stride.My gastroenterologist has told me that I have severe IBS and most likely it is something I may have to live with for the rest of my life, but that doesn't matter because Mike and Eric have given me a tool and set of skills to help manage my symptoms to the point I can live my life normally.I still have symptoms from time to time, but now I have ways of dealing with them effectively and I'm looking forward to a positive futre ahead of me....when a year ago I felt my life might as well be over.I don't think I'll ever be able to articulate what Mikes tapes have done for me - or how they've done it...but as well as helping me manage my IBS they've made me a calmer and more relaxed person.Eric/Mike - you can slip me that fiver now! (Only kidding! From someone who was a skeptic about hypnotherapy....I'm now a total convert.Thanks to Eric,Mike,Marilyn, BQ and all the other people on this forum that have made such a big difference to my life without knowing it.Clair ""Eric,I have not quite finished the audio tapes. I cannot tell you how much they have helped. Mike has been such a God send. Although I suffer with General Anxiety Disorder, the IBS just exacerbated the problem further.I just today ordered his new tape Toward Inner Peace.Thanks to you and Mike for your continued help and support for all of us on this BB....... Donna ""From Kate or kvj1hi eric,just wanted to tell you that I finished the tapes today I reckon that when i first was diagnosed with IBS, and when it was worst, I was havingbad days probably 5 or 6 days out of 7. After that, i tried taking fibre supplements, thenalso tried calcium. both of these improved things, but not to the extent that i could go backto eating anything that i wanted. Now (and for the past 6 weeks or so) I've had perhaps one bad day about every 3 weeks,and even that day isn't as bad as i used to be! i've stopped with the calcium & fibre, ampretty much eating and drinking what i want, and rarely have any real probs. The biggestdifference is that i no longer wake up thinking about dashing to the loo, and can now getout of the house to work without having to rush back in 3 times, and stop en-route!So....thanks for taking the time last year, in persuading me to get Mike's tapes. It'schanged everything and...do you have an email address for mike? I'd like to mail him and say thanks too.cheersKate kvj1Thanks kate. ""I just finished Mikes tapes a couple of weeks ago and I feel they've definitely made a positive difference. From reading other peoples posts I know my symptoms were never as bad as some others but now I'm almost symptom free! As long as I watch my diet and don't get too stressed I'm fine I've accepted that IBS is always going to be a part of my life but I now feel it doesn't have to have control over my life. Mikes tapes have helped me get my freedom back I'd recommend them to anyone! Thanks Mike Anna ""My 14 yr old son was diagnosed with IBS in January. He missed 18 days of school between January and March. After trying almost everything else, we finally started Mike's tapes sometime in April. He just finished about 2 weeks ago. His IBS symptoms have improved dramatically. We've begun to taper him off the meds (He was taking bentyl and donnatal). In addition to feeling better physically, he's not as anxious about eating out or even going out. He recently spent 4 hours out on a boat with no bathroom. Three months ago that would have been impossible from a psychological standpoint. He's started running and will be competing x-country when he enters high school in Sept.The tapes not only helped the IBS, but also helped with his occasional insomnia. As I've said before, this was the best $$ I've EVER spent.I recently purchased Towards Inner Peace and he will be starting those tapes shortly. Once again, I would like to thank Eric for all of his support, guidance and concern.Jackie ""I was diagnosed with IBS-D in July last year, having been suffering with symptoms for about 6 months. It was almost all stress-related, and got to the stage that as soon as I knew i had to go out anywhere (even the 2 minute drive to the supermarket), the D started up, and I got in such a state that i couldn't leave the bathroom, let alone the house. I was taking immodium most days just to try and get myself to work in the morning. After reading postings on this board I tried taking fibre supplements and calcium, both of which helped matters, but i still felt like i was treating symptoms, not the cause...Anyway, back in November, after much persuading from Clair, Eric and Marilyn I got mikes tapes...and haven't looked back. I got off to a bit of a slow start with them when the only place i could listen was the lounge with headphones on(but where everyone else in the family was), but things improved dramatically when i got a personal CD player, so i could just listen in bed after we'd switched the lights out, without feeling like i was disturbing anyone, or they were disturbing me. Until I did the CDs, i didn't really realise how badly i'd been sleeping. Within a couple of weeks, my sleep patterns had improved and I was feeling much better in myself, calmer, and finding it easier to cope with the stresses of my work. By two thirds of the way through, I realised i was having problems perhaps one day out of every 10-14 days (instead of 3 days out of 5), and after finishing the program back in march, I have rarely had any problems.Now i go back and listen to my favourites sides when i feel like i'm getting a bit stressed, or if i notice i'm not sleeping so well. They have a huge calming effect on me.I no longer use calcium or fibre supplements, and can't remember teh last time i took immodium. Sooo....I know I've said it before...but big thanks to Eric, Clair and Marilyn for all their support and for persuading me to try the CDs. It was by far the best ï¿½60 i've ever spent.Kate """I have completed your IBS Audio 100 about 3 weeks ago and it has changed my life. I will be forever grateful for your help in making me feel normal again. Since in doing your program, I have been able to make several long car trips, fairly comfortably. In the past year and half I haven't traveled more than 20 minutes from my house, so this is huge for me. As a mother of 4 , I had been feeling completely debilitated. Thanks to you and your IBS audio program, I am 100% better. I still feel some symptoms , but I now feel able to control it. Usually just taking 3 deep breaths, getting to a quiet place to relax is all I need. I also follow the Eating for IBS diet written by Heather Von Vorous. Through her book, The First Year of IBS ,is where I had learned of your program. Thank you again. Sincerely, Carole"x""A follow up...Two years after Mike's tapesMy first post to this thread was more than two years ago, 2/11/01. Today is Feb. 24, 2003, and I can tell you that Mike's tapes have worked! IBS has gone from a life-altering problem. I couldn't work, go to school, travel, or shop. IBS D was a problem, and when I wasn't experiencing an attack I was worrying about the next one. My quality of life has improved dramatically. I can honestly tell you that it is pretty much just a memory. I don't have the physical symptoms any longer, nor the anxiety that accompanied it. I have a life, a job, and I actually have fun now. I still think about IBS once in a while. Old habits die hard. When I have to go somewhere I may think "Oh, what about my IBS?" But that's about it. It's just a thought that comes and goes, without affecting my life, without symptoms.Over time the memory is fading, and I assume it will continue to.I've noticed I do have symptoms when I have a cold or allergies (something with post-nasal drip?). But I put on side 3 or 4, and it eases quickly. I have D occasionally just like anyone else, usually I can pinpoint a reason such as I've eaten too much or the wrong thing. It does not turn into "IBS" again. It is just a single episode.For anyone considering the tapes, DO IT. Follow the instructions and give yourself time and permission to get better. AZ ""from Misty. Just wanted you to know I finished Mike's CD's over a month ago, and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. My hubby would even go so far as to say the same thing, as the results also affect him.I had been IBS-D for 18 years when I started the tapes. I had tried all else - Bentyl, Levsin S/L. calcium, etc. If anything, I've gone to being slightly constipated (but that's great!) I couldn't go anywhere unless I knew where the ladies room was, was really apprehensive of traveling anywhere by car and flying was out except in an emergency. I'd had many "urgent" episodes where I'd not made it to the restroom in time.I'm hoping everything stays as such & if not, I'll go through the tapes again. I did enjoy listening to them though!Stick with them & I think you'll do fine. Just try to relax & let the music flow through you.Misty""I finished my last session yesterday! I feel like a new woman! I can't believe the difference. Do I feel cured? Absolutely not! Do I feel better able to function? Absolutely! My friends and family have noticed a change in me also. I look more forward to events, want to do more things, etc. I can't remember the last time I've had D. Some days I feel a little uneasy, but nothing that holds me back. I haven't had a OMG-am-I-gonna-make-it thought in a long time. I'm more relaxed, less anxious. Holy ####...I feel like I have a life! The other day I actually went on a road trip to Delaware. I was a little anxious before leaving--nothing that wanted me to call off the trip though as in the past. But the anxiety faded away on the ride there, and I actually enjoyed myself. I think this is the biggest/furthest event/commitment I've accomplished successfully so far. I look forward to much more! --------------------Mags ""It was fun reading Mag's reply to this question. I finished the 100 days on July 8 while on vacation. I agree with Mag's that while I know I am not "cured", I am SOOO much better. Gas was my main problem and it rarely is anymore. I ate frozen yogurt several times on Martha's Vineyard without having to take lactaid - a real milestone! I had some constipation on the trip but that is not a typical symptom for me. I think it was related to travel, which has been a part of my history even prior to IBS. I know I still have to be careful to some extent of what I eat, but I can eat many more "normal" things and be fine. It is so refreshing! I really can't get over how effective hypnotherapy is in general and I have to credit Mike with his program in particular. It's amazing to me! I may occasionally listen to certain sessions in the future - we'll see what my need is. I do encourage anyone who wants relief from IBS to invest in Mike's program. I am as much a skeptic as anyone and as reluctant to spend $ on something that may not be helpful as anyone, but this was well worth the time and money invested. Feel free to share my comments. Ruchie - I totally encourage you to stick with the program - you've been through so much and I'd love to hear that you got the same relief as Mags, I, and others have! Same to all others who are in the midst of it, have stopped, restarted, etc. It really is a phenomenon!Best wishes,Andie """I've fallen asleep during the recordings before as well, but somehow they still seem to help.As you know, Shawn, the hypno has turned my life around for the better.Thank you again for all that you do... thank you also for your encouraging calls and for keeping me up to date.Hugs, Evie ""Hi. I want to share my experience with the hypnotherapy. However, I feel the need to express myself a little bit but I promise I'll try my best to make it short.Looking back I can see myself having tummy problems as far as I remember. I always had the same symptoms: diarreah and vomiting, plus I would dehydrate very quickly (and faint) and often I would end up in the hospital. But it was when I was on 9th grade (I am 27 now) that it became an everyday situation. D every morning right after leaving for school (I walked to take a bus) and at Science class. Mom started noticing and took me to a gastroenterologist; did tests and I was fine. I was lucky my doctor was young and hip and I found myself trusting him and very comfortable. He told me about IBS and was very good with making me understand and just talking about it. He gave a prescription for libax to use it when I felt like it. So I did.I cannot remember how or why but my IBS got better and I stopped the librax completely. So my high school days were normal. The only day I can remember I felt really sick was the day before taking the test for university admission; I ended up in the hospital with classic IBS.When it was time for collage I started feeling the pressure but I was excited and happy as well. The first year was ok, looking back now I'd said my IBs did not bother me that much as I never missed a party. Then I left the dorm and started traveling. I got several tickets for leaving the care where I shouldn't and finding a parking space became a very stressful situation. I missed a lot of classes and I understood the whole mind-body connection because as soon as I would drive back home frustrated and fearful of having an attack my bowels just stopped giving me trouble. I even did experiments trying to go back again but had to return once again. The last two years my boyfriend started traveling with me and we arranged class hours to avoid the rush hour and I got better. Then I graduated and it exploded.I think it had a lot to do with the fact that I was entering adulthood and that I chose a very stressful profession: teaching. My first professional job was about 20 minutes from home and every morning I would get there walking really fast to get to the bathroom. On my second job I had a great boss and I was happy to be there but the first day of meeting the kids I did not make it on time. I felt so irresponsible and miserable. At that point my self steem was diminishing down to the floor. I changed schools in the middle of the year and it meant I had to go through a huge traffic jam. Luky me my bf's house was in the middle and I stopped there every morning; even the cats demanded their breakfast from me as they got so used to see me there. I was getting desperate; I knew what I had but could not control it. Different thoughts entered my mind and I started thinking maybe something else was wrong (like cancer or something). Without noticing, my social life had changed: no more concerts, no road trips, no riding in cars with other people, not even visiting my family as in the past. I went from being a shy person to just not wanting anybody on the street to recognize me or acknowledge my existance. Anonimity was very useful as I would have to often make stop or interrupt what I was doing to find a bathroom.As one morning I was driving to work I ended trapped (my biggest fear)in traffic for some 20 minutes. That day I was going to administer an important controlled test and I could not be late. As soon as I stopped the car my bowels started acting crazy and some minutes later I was inside my car crying like a baby (I don't cry that much) because I had an accident. In fact, like a baby I felt. To me I was the only one living like this and I felt so guilty all the time... not to mention embarrased and humiliated. That was when I decided I needed help. Went to a gastro again, did test, etc. I was lucky again to find an excellent doc who told me that if everything was ok on the tests he was going to put me on a miracle drug which was very effective on female patients; the following visit he gave me the news the lotronex had been pulled out of the market. Needless to say I gave up all hope and thought my life was going to be like this forever. So I stayed with the librax and the imodium but the anxiety was still affecting me.A year passed and I found this BB. What a difference to see how many others were going through the same! I read about Mike's tapes and CBT but I did not think this could help me because I am very stubborn and even though I have never doubted the power of the mind over the body for some reason I thought I was not an ideal candidate. I had no money either so that was a concern. Ok, so I went to a psychiatrist and he gave me a prescription for Paxil, exactly what I did not want, so after seeing that the doc was not an option I decided to do the tapes. At that time I had nothing left to try.It took me more than a 100 days to complete the program but it has been worth it... every single day. During the first 20-30 days I noticed a difference in my attittude: I was happier. Then my body started changing, the anxiety getting better and my trips to the pharmacy for imodium and librax were less frecuent. Best of all, during that period I had diarreah about 3-4 times only.Now, after a couple of months of finishing I feel I did a 360 degrees turn. I went on vacation and jumped on not one, but two boats without having somebody to push or slap me to do it. I've gone on long rides without thoughts of where the next bathroom is and have gotten on cars with other people driving. Dining out is fun again and I cannot wait to see what else I "dare" to do. To say my IBS is a thing of the past would be untrue as I believe this is something that is part of me. But I feel so much better and to say my IBS is not an excuse anymore is just amazing. My biggest improvement has been in attittude, I do not feel I have to hide behind anonimity as much as I used to and my mind has finally understood that my biggest triggers are my own fears. As a result, my diarreah is gone and the butterflies in my stomach are not ever present anymore. What a relief! One last thing: I have the responsability to write a HUGE THANK YOU to Mike, marilyn and eric (others too) for all the support and patience. This whole experience has been a second chance to have a better quality of life and that is what is all about. THANK YOU SO MUCH! ""This will be long, as I have had IBS D/C (D-predominant for 27 years. It's been a long road with IBS, and I want to share my struggles so you know just how far I've come using hypnotherapy.It began on the first day of school my junior year (1974) in my Modern American Literature class. During that first class, I noticed a girl get up to leave the room to go (I assumed) to the restroom. I thought "How embarassing, everyone knows where she's going." From that day on, I had to leave that first hour class to go to the restroom. At 8:20 each morning I would feel the urge to go. By 8:30-8:40 I couldn't take it anymore, and would leave the room. This is when my anxiety about my bowel patterns began. I began to worry about if I would have to go, what people thought if me, and that something must be wrong with me.The avoidance behaviors began. I tried not to do anything in the mornings, which was always the worst time. As I went through high school and college, I began starting my day later and later, until finally, during my senior year of college, I didn't start classes til 1:00 pm. I was ok later in the day, if I felt I'd been emptied out I could carry on with normal activities. As time went on, I'd have problems in other places. I always had to sit on the aisle seat of the classroom or theater, and be the driver of the car. Once I told someone driving that I had to stop, and they said "No, you're a grown-up, you can hold it." I didn't let anyone drive me anywhere again, til recently.The first Dr. I went to said it was normal to go several times a day, and not to worry about it. But I DID worry about it, all the time it seemed. So I went to a psychiatrist. It was too difficult to sit in a closed room without a panic attack. She gave me a relaxation tape, and that was it. I had two children by 1983. This was the most difficult time for me. I think a combination of being a young mother, working, going to school, trying to do what the modern woman was supposed to do, "Have it all," was too much stress. The panic attacks were horrible, and I was nearly housebound at this point.My marriage was in trouble too, just adding more stress. We started marriage counselling, which lasted only a short time. I ended up staying with the psychologist for two years, trying to get help for my fear, panic, and stomach troubles. I was diagnosed as AGOROPHOBIC. The referring psychiatrist prescribed a tricyclic antidepressant, I think it was imipramine. It was horrible, giving me the worst C/D I ever had. The shrink finally ran out of things to talk about. Let me tell you, psychotherapy does NOTHING for IBS. At this point I still didn't even know I had IBS.1989 now, and we took a trip to England to see my husband's family. I had no idea how I would make it, and went to see a hypnotherapist. He made a tape for my panic attacks and taught me relaxation techniques. It helped the panic, but my D and urgency was still a big problem.I saw an ad in the paper for a talk by Lucinda Bassett about stress and anxiety. She could have been talking about me. I bought the stress and anxiety tape course. One of the tapes mentioned "IBS." This was the first time I'd heard the word, and finally, 17 years after my symptoms began, I knew what I had.I went to my family Dr, so excited that I had discovered IBS. He said he had always known I had IBS, and that he didn't know I needed a "name" for it. Well I DID, I thought I was crazy all these years. He prescribed BuSpar and Levsin. I hated both. Then gave me Xanax, which was a help. I mentioned hypnotherapy to him, but he said he didn't believe in it.On our 20th wedding anniversary, my husband and I went out to our favorite restaurant. I stopped at the restroom on the way out, and was in there for 30 minutes. My husband was waiting patiently. He was used to me by now. I had a horrible attack, but thought it was done. How could anyone have so much **** inside of them? But it wasn't over. On the ride home we got stuck in a traffic jam in a construction zone. Trapped, no way out. I couldn't hold it, and had my first episode of incontinence on my 20th wedding anniversary. I was horrified. My husband was understanding, telling me not to worry, I was obviously ill. It was that episode that made me look for a good Dr. I went online, found the IFFGD and this BB. The IFFGD referred me to a terrific GI, Dr. Kevin Olden at Mayo Clinic Scottsdale, and he did a full workup on me. He sent me for PT and biofeedback. He got me on the proper dosages of medications (my GP prescribed me dosages too low to be effective) and supported my use of hypnotherapy. I had good success with it previously, and thought I would try Mike's tapes, which I found on the BB.I started Mike's tapes with enthusiasm. Change was slow. I went from D to C/D to C to D and around and around. I finished the tapes and was happy with the little improvement I had, maybe 35% at that time. But it wasn't until about 3 months after completing the tapes that I really saw a BIG change. It was then that I noticed my D was gone. My BMs were normal, usually one daily, sometimes two. I can now "hold it" for hours. Sometimes, I'll drive in the car, and notice that I'm not even thinking about where the bathrooms are on the route. That always surprises me. The anxiety is greatly reduced, probably 90%. I sit in the middle of the theater sometimes. I drive with other people. I've been on two vacations, been on 8 airplanes trips, been on a boat with strangers, with no attacks. I was even relaxed and had fun.At times the old thoughts make their way in. I shoo them away once I notice them. I have had two D attacks in the past 9 months. I can live with that.I think it's been a combination of things that got me to this place. I still watch my diet, although I have added back some things that were triggers, such as salads and citrus fruits. I do use a fiber supplement. I no longer fear my anxiety which had caused me so much trouble in the past.Bottom line is, Mike's tapes have been the best thing I've done for IBS. I'm more relaxed, my world no longer centers aroung when I'll have a BM, I'm a happier person, less crabby and less depressed. I'm a better Mom and a better wife. I'm more active, and I look forward to doing things I avoided in the past. That's my story.AZ""I am going to copy mine from the living with IBS forum so I don't have to write it all out again for now, however at some point I want to.I was just thinking of expressing some of my thoughts on IBS and having it for thirtyyears. I have pain predominate IBS and alternating C and D. Although I can say hadand really mean it,as I am doing so much better at about(85%) and I believe stillimproving thanks to this BB and Mike's tapes. I believe my IBS started from a trip to Mexico where I swallowed a small amount ofcloroinated water out of a swimming pool and a half hour later, I was very sick withameobic dysentary and spent the next month seriouly close to death. No Joke. Theyalso pumped tons of penicillin into me at this time. However, ameobic dyentary isknown to cause inflammation in the digestive tract. I recovered from that and I don'tremember when or how soon I came back from Mexico, I was suffering from severeabdominal pain and alternating c and d.It wasn't to long before they started the first tests on me and that that testing wouldcontinue on and off for a big part of my life and cost thousands of dollars.The first tests were stool samples and upper gi tests all negative. The next test was alower gi, also negative. Blood tests and all the regular tests from a normal MD. I wasten. In those days no one had a clue about IBS and they called it spastic colon ornervous stomach.I missed a lot of school and was always trying to catch up in my school work.Since the good doctors couldn't figure it out,I was sent for therapy and put on libriumand told it was phycosomatic.I struggled for years through school,some working and trying to explain to friends why Iwas in pain alot and could not do things. Dating was a problem. They thought I had astomach ache and it would go away and I should just quite being a big baby. Funnybecause my boss said that to me also, ten years later as well as a lot of coworkers.More testing. Basically the same kinds of tests over again. When your in your teensand your seeing some upstate NY md in a small town in those days testing didn'tamount to much.Still no advise from anyone on what to do.My parents were very supportive and my mom is a nurse, which was very helpful andsupportive. However,sometimes my moms own concern bothered me as she could nothelp and I could see that in her eyes while I layed there in complete agony from theknife jabbing sharp pains coming from my gut. When I got these pains I wouldhyperventilate and all kinds of thoughts raced through my head.For me this was already establishing itself into my thought patterns on a day to daybasis's and I didn't really know much about living any other way as I hit my late teens. Iwas having episodes at least two to four times a week and that continued until I join thisbb two years ago, although I would have some remissions they always came back andfor a while my IBS went cyclic and bothered me most in the winter months, but in thesummer improved somewhat. But it came back.Meanwhile, I continued to try to figure some of it out for myself, in ways I could manageit or do things to reduce it. Late teens to late twenties. More tests. "Maybe an ulcer,butwe don't see it." New drugs, and from there librax, donnatol,prescription tagament,anda few others I don't even remember, but prozac was one as well. No noticable long termimprovement. Mid thirties. I


----------



## willamina (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

When you get started remember people will support yopu through the process on the CBT and HT forum, if you need any help or have questions.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

> quote: Also in the US you can probably right them off your taxes as a medical expense


might be true but note that you have to hit a certainpercentage of your income before you can write off medical expenses (I think it's 7%) - it's pretty high.but don't let that stop you - one of the best purchases I've ever made!!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Nancy that's good to know, sure it wouldn't hurt to try.I should have written off the tens of thousands of dollars I have spent on my IBS. Never did though.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

it's really worth it? are there any cheaper tapes?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

not that I know of that are as specific and effective."The IBS method of hypnotherapy developed by Mahoney is gut-specific, and termed ï¿½on-going progressive session induction.ï¿½ This method was created upon the basis that as a patient responds and improves, something new must continue to happen in therapy to help the patient achieve further results. Experience has shown that if the process remains the same, the patient is more likely to become stalled at some stage of the treatment. Particularly, the sounds and words used in therapy initially, when IBS symptoms are present, can become associated with this negative state of health and mind.These same sounds and words should not continue to be used throughout the therapy because the negative associations can then become anchored onto the healing methods, which will eventually limit the progress of the patient. The IBS method of hypnotherapy allows the patient to continue to progress throughout the entire course of treatment, and beyond. As patients learn new ways of thinking, they have more internal resources available to use in overwriting their previous negative beliefs. This then leads to further progress, more free mental resources, more progress, and the resultant reduction of IBS symptoms. Hypnotherapy works on the basis that everyone is continuously developing in one way or another, as every day involves learning, making decisions, experiencing emotions, etc. The IBS method of treatment takes advantage of this development and encourages it by changing the sessions and mental suggestions in ways that help carry the patient continuously forward. This approach is based on the belief that everyone throughout their lives has to keep looking for ways of moving forward, and that continuous personal development should be second nature to us all. As change is a natural part of life, we should view it as an opportunity and not a threat. The IBS method reduces the subconscious negative perceptions of change, allowing the embrace of new thoughts and beliefs, with the resultant improvement in IBS symptoms. Typically patients begin to feel much better as a result of changes in the way they think, their outlook on life, and its events, though rarely can someone pinpoint the precise moment improvements begin. These results stem from the subconscious mind, which controls the digestive system, very gently beginning to realize that the thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed. The subconscious reminds the individual as a whole that they existed very well, thank you, without IBS, and can do so again. The Audio Program 100 ï¿½ is complex in its make up, but quite seamless and simple for the patient as the learning process is made easy through the use of enjoyable imagery and suggestions. The therapy itself allows changes, both physical and emotional, to occur without difficulty. Mahoney believes that just dealing with the symptoms of IBS is not enough, that the individual must learn to rebuild internal energy. Many people with IBS feel drained emotionally by the stress of living with the disorder, and the resultant crises and responsibilities in their lives continually deplete their inner emotional strength and reserves, often leading to anxiety or even depression. Before a patient can begin the process of working through their IBS, they frequently need an emotional ï¿½top-upï¿½ of these inner reserves. In essence, they need their emotional batteries charged, as they have likely endured years of unstoppable pain and discomfort, of being told by various medical professionals that there is nothing that can be done, and intrusive or painful examinations and tests. In addition, family and work relationships may have been strained or eroded by living with an incurable illness, social and love lives may have dwindled to non-existence, and confidence and self-esteem may be at low ebb. With all of these additional stress factors the ability to put IBS in perspective is drastically reduced. If a patient begins therapy at this point, they will be completely unprepared for the process and unable to act upon the instructions, and failure is likely if not certain. Mahoneyï¿½s program takes these IBS-specific circumstances into account, and tailors the hypnotherapy tapes to increase confidence and self-esteem first, in order to allow the patient to begin a journey of physical and emotional improvement and management. Then begins the change in their thoughts, the exchange of negative beliefs and feelings for positive ones, and the ability to move away from the symptoms and thoughts of IBS and forward towards a life without the disorder. Mahoney believes that this IBS-specific method of hypnotherapy is the best, and his patient trial results support this. The IBS Audio Program 100 ï¿½ itself is structured over a 100 day period, with a listening schedule for each day (including 20 days off). The program consists of 3 double-sided audio cassettes or CDs, which contain an introduction and five different hypnotherapy sessions, each building on the preceding one. Sessions vary in duration but average 25-35 minutes. The program also includes a progress log/symptom check list. All that is required for participation is to find a set time each day when you can listen quietly and be undisturbed. Simply fit your listening time into your daily schedule at your own convenience. The introductory and five discrete sessions are as follows:Introduction* Provides detailed information about hypnotherapy, the specificprocess being used for the audio treatments, and information aboutIBS.* Acknowledges the physical and psychological combination thatcharacterizes IBS pathology, triggers, and symptoms.* Aims to treat both IBS and the problems in a personï¿½s life thathave resulted from IBS, including anxiety, social fears, depression,fatigue, worry.* Sets a stopping point for the emotional drain of IBS; from thispoint on IBS symptoms will not worsen but will improve.Subconscious begins to be affected and physical changes willfollow.* Emphasis on the safe, gentle, non-invasive aspects of therapy and its record as a safe form of treatment for many conditions for many years. First Session* The foundation session. Allows listeners to take the time to reduce their stresses and apprehensions, to become familiar with the hypnotherapy process, and to learn that they are in control at all times.* Offers a gentle introductions to reduce anxieties and emphasize calming thoughts, thus reducing the negative thought patterns which trigger IBS physical responses.* Helps manage IBS symptoms and let users begin to understand the benefits of allowing both mind and body to work together towards the goal.Second Session* Begins to address the subconscious and conscious thoughts which can trigger IBS symptoms.* Teaches users, through creative imagery, to exercise control over these thoughts.* Uses the power of suggestion to enable listeners to learn to control the speed of peristaltic waves of the GI tract, leading to normal bowel movements.* Uses the mind to regulate the body.Third Session* Uses visualization to control the entire digestive process, fromstart to finish.* Begins to allow user to take control and mentally search for areas within the GI tract where there is IBS pain or discomfort, and then reduce these symptoms while continuing to use positive thoughts.* Negative thoughts should be decreasing and replaced by positive thoughts, which will help develop new coping strategies. Fourth Session* Uses metaphor to help view the journey through IBS as a trip thatis nearing an end. * Acknowledges struggles of the past, the many steps the journeyhas required, and that while there may be a step back occasionallythe progression forward will remain.* Acknowledges old thought patterns and allows them to bereleased; enhances positive thought patterns to achieve continuedimprovement.* Emphasizes that while memories of old thought patterns mayremain, we donï¿½t live in the past. We live in the moment. From thismoment on IBS will steadily improve, a sense of order has beenreached, and progress will now continue on its own.Fifth Session* Encapsulates positive moments from the five previous sections.* Reaffirms the effects of the program.* Listeners are encouraged to review this session occasionallyafter the program ends to optimize their positive changes.Of the five sessions, some are listened to once while others are repeated a dozen times. Content and order are both important. The program gives people the structure necessary to allow a progression to the end of IBS in their lives, with the final result of the reintroduction of both previously forbidden foods and stressful activities. These factors are meant to be reintroduced into patientsï¿½ lives in a controlled and structured way, with a subconscious and conscious mindset that prevents the suffering of physical problems from these formerly attack-inducing elements. After the program is concluded, patients are encouraged to listen to the final tape for an additional period of time to ensure the learned processes are embedded into their subconscious."


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

The HT program sounds great.Are there ever discounts or surely people decide to sell the cd's after they are either cured or they do not work. NE1 ever heard of used cd's for sale?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just thought I would pop in here! For those of you who don't know me, Shawn Eric encouraged me to try Mike's program back in the summer of 2000 for my severe refractory IBS, and it has not only helped my IBS, but helped me get through some tough life stress. And I had previously been unsuccessfully treated with every RX and OTC med,etc. for 15 years and even made a trip to Mayo!echris: I now help Mike out, and we did try discounts at one time, and after being burned, it was felt by the company that a cc does allow payments to be spread out; also, the program is very cost effective, especially when I think of all the $ I shelled out over the years for treatments that did not work, or even messed me up more. If you went to a clinical hypnotherapist in person, one session most likely would be more than the entire program of 5 sessions, ... and no therapist (or doc for that matter) I ever heard of gives you your money back. So far since I have been helping Mike out, no one really wants to return their program because they love to continue listening from time to time as they are so relaxing and enjoyable, that they don't want to give them up anyway. As far as selling used cd's, we know this goes on in the real world, but for legality sake, it goes against the purchase agreement.Most people just see the price and think to themselves, CDs don't cost that much; but there is so much behind them; clinical trials and therapy that Mike did for free while he worked with patients, remortgaging houses for all the expenses that go into it, so when you think it through, $97 for feeling better for the REST of YOUR LIFE, is a small price to pay; heck, I paid more for a Paul Macca concert!! LOL (Only concert I went to since 30 years!)And... HI Goofygut... As I read your post, I though to myself, this sounds like a nice person I talked to on the phone!!! And then at the end of your post, I was right! I do remember you, and I also remember how very stressful your job was when we spoke.. Hope you are well, and so nice to read your lovely comments. Thank you so much! xxAnd thanks to everyone for your support here; I am sure that Mike will be so pleased and touched to know how supportive you all are of his program!Be well... or as Mike says, Ta-ra!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Mike is great (that lovable Northern monkey, and ive SEEN the proof)!!And SO is Marilyn, we have spoken at length on the phone before and she is fantastic.It is definately worth the money you pay for it. You would NOT want to sell them when you are finished either. They are keepers. Honestly. I STILL listen to mine years later. Shawn talked me into it for ages, and so did Clair. With a little bit of help from Mike and Clair i finally got the CDs. My pride and joy ever since.When you buy the CDs it also gives you access to Mike for any questions. He is a god send. NOw his head is probably too big to get out the door now, so i will be quiet.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey Nikki~!! Thanks for your kind words! xx I will tell the Northern monkey, er, I mean Mike what you said, and I will see that he gets a bigger hat size! LOL No fear of that however, he is the gentlest, most modest person I have ever met or known!!Take care, Nikki ~ "Amerimum" xx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIDefinition of the Process of Hypnosis and Trance StatesHypnosis is a process during which an individual, usually with the aid of another, allows themselves to become more suggestible. One can experience changes in sensations, perceptions, thoughts, or behavior. Hypnosis is generally established by an induction procedure. Although there are different hypnotic inductions, they are based on imaginative involvement with focused attention and concentration. People respond to hypnosis in different ways. Some describe their experience as an altered state of consciousness. Others describe hypnosis as a normal state of focused attention, in which they feel very calm and relaxed. Regardless of how and to what degree they respond, most people describe the experience as very pleasant. A person's ability to experience hypnotic suggestions can be inhibited by fears and concerns arising from some common misconceptions. Everyone has a conception of hypnosis. It probably comes from depictions of hypnosis in books, movies or on television. Those who have been hypnotized do not lose control over their behavior. They remain aware of who they are and where they are, and unless amnesia (the inability to recall past events, in this context the inability to recall what has occurred during the hypnotic session), has been specifically suggested, they usually remember what transpired during hypnosis, the only exception to this is what is called a somnambulist. A somnambulist is an individual who has the ability to go very deeply into hypnosis. A somnambulist will have total amnesia. Hypnosis makes it easier for people to experience suggestions, but it does not force them to have these experiences. Although scientists have different theories about the nature of hypnosis, all seem to agree that hypnotized people report changes in the way they feel, think, and behave, and these changes are in response to suggestions. People vary in their of responsiveness to hypnotic suggestions, what is called their hypnotizability or hypnotic susceptibility, but most people can be hypnotized to some degree. Hypnosis is a naturally occurring phenomenon. We go in and out of hypnosis constantly, while watching an interesting program on television, reading a book, driving a car, or day dreaming, just to name a few. People who appear to be low in hypnotizability often can improve their response to suggestions with practice. If an individual is unable to use all of their hypnotic ability during a testing session, it might appear that they are a poor subject, but with improved rapport, many are able to improve hypnotic ability. Most clinical uses of hypnosis have been designed for the average individual, and a deep state of trance is not usually needed for most clinical treatment. American Psychotherapy & Medical Hypnosis AssociationAPMHA Consumer Information January 2000


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Eric:I have a 2 CD set called "A guide to therapy for IBS," by Drs. Leonard Weinstock & Thomas Litsitz. They call it, "relaxation therapy," but it's very, very similar to hypnosis. They are both in practice in St. Louis.Are you familiar with their work? Any reason to believe that one CD would be any better than the other? A focused overview of gastrointestinal physiology. ABSTRACT Presents a review of the digestive system, its complex control mechanisms, and functional components. Motor and secretory functions of the tubular gastrointestinal tract are emphasized, since they have been recognized as responding to stimuli such as feeding and stress. (PsycINFO Database Record © 2003 APA, all rights reserved) AUTHOR Weinstock, Leonard B.; Clouse, Ray E. AFFILIATION Weinstock, L. B.: Washington U School of Medicine, MO, US SOURCE Annals of Behavioral Medicine. 1987 Vol 9(3) 3-6 Does Michael have any research publised in peer reviewed journals?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Eric:I have a 2 CD set called "A guide to therapy for IBS," by Drs. Leonard Weinstock & Thomas Lipsitz. They call it, "relaxation therapy," but it's very, very similar to hypnosis. They are both in practice in St. Louis.Are you familiar with their work? Any reason to believe that Michael's CD is any better than this one? They are both specifically for IBS. Weinstock & Lipsitz has one sets of instructions for diarrhea predominant and one for constipation predominant (these are my terms -- I don't remember how they described the two).I did a lit search and found one peer reviewed publication by each of these authors:A focused overview of gastrointestinal physiology. ABSTRACT Presents a review of the digestive system, its complex control mechanisms, and functional components. Motor and secretory functions of the tubular gastrointestinal tract are emphasized, since they have been recognized as responding to stimuli such as feeding and stress. (PsycINFO Database Record © 2003 APA, all rights reserved) AUTHOR Weinstock, Leonard B.; Clouse, Ray E. AFFILIATION Weinstock, L. B.: Washington U School of Medicine, MO, US SOURCE Annals of Behavioral Medicine. 1987 Vol 9(3) 3-6 Does Michael have any research publised in peer reviewed journals?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi eChris, I see you have addressed this to Eric, but since I see it here I'll address it quickly.I am familiar with the CDs you mention, though I have not listened to them personally. On this BB or other IBS BBs, I have not seen any posts about any success stories from them; that doesn't mean that they aren't effective, I just have not seen any positive feedback about that particular program here. Have you done the Weinstock program? Just curious. Dr. W. is a gastroenterologist and has done research with medication for IBS, but I don't see research as far as the use of clinical hypnotherpy for IBS on his resume.Dr. Lipsitz is a clinical psychologist. As far as one program being better than the other, that is up to personal choice, but all the positive posts here sort of give you an indication.As far as the processes, they are different; as Eric has outlined for you above; Mike's program consists of 5 sessions which are listened to in a specific pattern or schedule and use a different method that works to lay a foundation for the IBS sufferer, before the IBS is even dealt with, and that is because Mike has found that as we learn, we need to have that foundation of security in place before we can make changes. As for the terms "relaxation" vs hypnotherapy; well the terms are somewhat interchangable, though, I guess you could be relaxed but not necessarily be in that state where the subconscious mind is the most receptive. I think that sometimes the terms relaxation therapy or guided imagery are used to take the stigma out of the term hypnotherapy, because some folks don't realize that this term applies to a natural state that you are in everyday! But technically, I believe that they refer to the same format, different approaches.Lastly, regarding published research; Mike works alongside gastroenterologists who refer their severest IBS patients to him, but he is not a physician; Mike completed non-published, but documented clinical research trials of his work using the IBS processes found in his program, which was funded and passed by the UK's NHS board of review; he went on to do his own clinical trials with 3 years follow-up, and was invited to give an educational presentation to the Annual Scientific meeting of the Primary Care society for Gastroenterology (consisting of GI specialist MDs) on the use of hypnotherapy with IBS Patients.Michael has also written articles about his research and work in peer publications, such as "Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Emotional and Physical" which was published in the Journal for Clinical Hypnotherapists in Practice, March 2002, Volume 5 No. 1. Also, "Clinical Hypnotherapy for Irritable Bowel Syndrome" for the May 2002 edition of Positive Health Magazine; he was named the Number One Clinical Hypnotherapist in the article: "The Top Brass" which appeared in the Sunday Supplement of the UK paper the Independent in March 2003. Currently he writes a monthly health column called "Hypnotes." You can see other articles on the website.It is always a good idea to look at everything out there and make your own personal comparisons, so that is good you are doing that!







Hope that sort of answers your questions, and all the best to you no matter what you decide!Take care!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)




----------



## jeanne m (Feb 9, 2004)

I had purchased the tapes and then read in Heather van Vorous book that hypnotherapy didn't help much with constipation- almost didnt start using the tapes till I read the comments of those with constipation who had been helped. Thanks, I've been though just about every supposed cure with little help- so the tapes are almost my last hope


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jeanne, Clinical trials done for the IBS Audio Program 100 have shown good results with constipation; the reference you read I think refers to some previous studies done, tho I can't recall. With some folks, the C may be more resistant to hypno, but it does help, if you look here: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html you will see the graphs of the results for the clinical trials, and constipation is the second symptom charted; as you will see, there were good results of improvement.So you can be encouraged by this!! Enjoy your journey and all the best!


----------



## willamina (Dec 8, 2003)

For those claiming the tapes' efficacy...why are you still on the IBSGROUP bulletin board? I'm just wondering....Have the tapes just lessened the symptoms, and not eliminated them?Anyways, I just made the purchase!!! I'll receive the magic in 7-10 days. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

willamina - good question. I would not say the tapes have cured me. They have mnade things far more manageable and problems far less frequent than they used to be. There are some people though who have even better success and rarely if ever have IBS problems.As far as still being on the board, we're addicts







OK, to be honest, i still come to the baord for a few things. One, I hang out in the Meeting Place to talk about non-IBS stuff. Made some friends over there. Two, I can still rant on here when I need to about IBS when it does flare. Three, I can still always learn more. Finally, if everyone who finds a way to successfully treat their IBS leaves, then no one could pass on help to each other. I've certainly appreciated the help from the people who've been on far longer than I have.good luck with the tapes. don't expect overnight success - let the process take it's time to work. also, if you need support or info, I highly recommend the CBT and Hypno forum under Coping Tools - it;s a very supportive group of people who've used the same or similar treatments and can relate.nancy


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

could someone post a link to how to buy the tapes?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LD1, go to:www.ibsaudioprogram100.comAlso there is the smiling sun logo on the home page and also on the hyno forum that will take you to the site.There are ordering links on the pages.Willamina; I basically am in and out of here and only post on hypno threads because I now help Mike after being helped, so I try to support those who come here as I was helped before. Most of the folks who were here when I started are long gone, only a few of us are still here, but for me, not as much.







All the best...


----------



## willamina (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yes, I must say I'm addicted to this board too.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## willamina (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been using these tapes for only 6 days and already my symptoms have lessened / disappeared. Probably all in the had...but I guess that's the purpose of these tapes!! I'll let you know how my progress continues....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

willamina , glad there helping so far, stick to the schedule and you will do fine. You have quite a ways to go. Are you also enjoying them?The purpose of the tapes is to make phycophysiological changes in IBS.Glad you feeling better.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been going back and forth about buying these tapes for about six months now. Everyone has convinced me. I'll post my progress after I get them.BackFire44


----------



## Dollie (Mar 12, 2004)

I ordered my tapes last Wednesday, so I'm still waiting to receive them. I'm glad that I read that some people don't notice an improvement for 30-60 days. If I hadn't read that I might have given up too soon.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Started the tapes yesterday. I was surprised that there were only four CDs with the package -- not that the website says anything differently (and probably does say the number if I had looked), but I envisioned many more over the 100 day program. It is obvious, though, that a lot of work went into making the CDs. I laughed when I first started listening to track 1, which explains the process and some info about IBS. My first thought was -- this guy . . . speaks . . . so . . . slowly. But, of course, that is the point -- he stakes his career on being able to speak a certain way and invoke certain tones and speeds in his voice. I was very anxious about the process, and part way into the 1st track when he started counting backward from ten, I could feel my entire body tense up. I've always been very tense about hypnotism. He explains, though, that this is normal, and that is why there is the explanatory CD and the first CD, which just focuses on getting you relaxed. Oh, and guess what, when he got to 1, I didn't start barking like a dog. Go figure. (Joking! -- I really did start barking like a dog)I actually had a nice nap of sorts during the first session. Couldn't believe 30 minutes had passed when it was over. Felt very relaxed for the rest of the night. I'm looking forward to continuing the tapes and I'll keep everyone updated.BackFire44


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Backfire... You are a RIOT!!! Barking!!! I think I started meowing, myself!!! LOL







Kidding!I know, I did the same thing, tensed up, sort of like you want to do it "right" but now it is so soothing. And yes, the cadence, speed and intonations Mike uses are all part of the process and have been researched and trialed, from when he first started treating IBS patients in 1991; years of interviewing and working with thousands of IBS patients and getting just the correct balance went into it. There are 5 sessions and the introduction on the 3 CDs, the 4th Bonus CD is not therapy, it is to explain the condition to non-IBS sufferers in the IBS patient's life; I cried when I first heard it... finally validated for all the heartache and suffering... Some programs are just one session over and over; this is really different and complex.Hope you enjoy your journey!!Dollie; I sent your program out on the 20th, so it should be with you now. Don't compare your rate of progress with others, because everyone is different. Some people see relief in a few days or weeks, usually most see some improvement by day 30 or so, and some not for months; I did the program 3 times over a few years because I had other issues I was dealing with; but I stuck it out and I am still improving, though I have a lot of stuff going on. I was almost housebound; every day, for hours on end; now it's just now and then, and I can "get out of" an impending attack, or it only lasts briefly. So don't give up! Think of it this way, you have had IBS for so many years, and if you did nothing about it, there is only so much chance for improvement if you continue as you have. By starting the program, each day completed, means one day closer to feeling better; 100 days or whatever it takes, is better than doing nothing, no matter how long it takes, it is still going forward and getting better!!All the best to you all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, let us know how your doing, lots of people on the bb here have done the tapes and been helped.Mike is an expert on HT and IBS.This is some general info on HT that can help, look at the three things also.HOW AND WHY HYPNOSIS WORKSThomas Yarnell, Ph.D.Licensed Clinical PsychologistHypnosis SpecialistLicensed Clinical PsychologistHypnosis SpecialistModern hypnosis has been used for hundreds of years to build self-confidence, change habits, lose weight with weight loss programs, stop smoking, improve memory, end behavior problems in children and eliminate anxiety, fear and phobias.The question is, WHAT IS HYPNOSIS? Hypnosis is a state of mind characterized by relaxed brain waves and a state of hyper-suggestibility. Hypnosis and hypnotic suggestions have played a major role in healing for thousands of years. According to the World Health Organization, 90% of the general population can be hypnotized. Hypnosis is a perfectly normal state that just about everyone has experienced. What we call "highway hypnosis" is a natural hypnotic state. You drive somewhere and don't remember driving or even remember seeing the usual landmarks. You are on automatic pilot. The natural hypnotic state also exists when you become so involved in a book, TV show or some other activity that everything else is blocked out. Someone can talk to you and you don't even see or hear them. Whenever you concentrate that strongly, you automatically slip into the natural hypnotic state.The hypnotic state, by itself, is only useful for the relaxation it produces. The real importance of hypnosis to the healing and emotional change process is that while you are in the hypnotic state, your mind is open and receptive to suggestions. Positive and healing suggestions are able to sink deeply into your mind much more quickly and strongly than when you are in a normal, awake state of mind. I say positive suggestions because all research has demonstrated that while in the hypnotic state, you cannot be made to do anything against your moral values. All of our habitual and behavior controlling thoughts reside in what is called our subconscious mind. It's called that because it is deeper than our conscious mind. It's below our level of consciousness. We are unaware of the thoughts and feelings that reside there. Did you ever forget you had a dental appointment or some other appointment that you really didn't want to keep? Your subconscious mind is where that thought or memory that you had to go to the dentist at 2 PM went when you forgot you had the appointment. Once it was too late to go, your conscious mind relaxed and the memory came back.Imagine that there is a trap door between your conscious mind and your subconscious mind. Normally, the trap door is closed until your brain waves slow down to a relaxed, alpha brain wave level. This happens when you are asleep. The door opens for short periods of time and ideas, images and thoughts come out of your subconscious mind. We call what comes out in your sleep, "dreams". When you are in a state of hypnosis, the door also opens so helpful suggestions can be directed into your subconscious mind or forgotten memories can be retrieved.The hypnotic induction that hypnotists use is simply a way to focus your attention and concentration so you will go into that natural, normal hypnotic state. Once in the state of hypnosis, the trap door opens and suggestions to help you can be given. The list of ways hypnosis has been used to help children, adolescents and adults is practically endless but does include: weight loss, stopping smoking, building self-confidence and self-esteem, improving academic performance at every age level, improving test taking ability from children through high school, college, medical and law school as well as the National Teacher Certification Exam, pain management, eliminating anxiety, fear and phobias, stress management, insomnia and other sleep problems and helping to heal physical problems.1. To really work well, suggestions must be reinforced by repetition. Most of the habits, feelings and emotions we want to change are deeply implanted in our subconscious mind and will not just "go away" with one set of suggestions. Most of the time, the hypnotic suggestions need to be repeated on a regular basis until you notice a change. This is one reason that most specialists in hypnosis give clients cassette tapes of their sessions so they can listen to them every day. It's also the reason why hypnosis tapes you buy can work so well. You get to listen to them every day or often enough that the suggestions become permanently a part of you. There is no way to predict how long it will take to see change. It will depend partly on your motivation and commitment.The Three Keys to the successful use of hypnosis for self improvement and personal growth are self motivation, repetition and believable suggestions.1. The motivation to change must come from within you. If you are trying to change because someone else wants you to "lose weight" or "stop smoking", the chances are greately reduced that the hypnosis will work. For example, I've worked with many people for weight loss or to quit smoking who came to me because their physician or spouse wanted them to change. These people do not respond as well to the hypnosis as those who really want to change. Those who came because they wanted to quit smoking or lose weight responded quickly and easily. Before you start to use hypnosis for your self improvement, you should get it clear in your own mind why you want to change. This clear intention to change will help the hypnotic suggestions to take hold and manifest themselves in your everyday life.3. The third key to the successful use of hypnosis for personal change is believable suggestions. If you are to accept a suggestion, your mind must first accept it as a real possibility. Telling a chocoholic that chocolate will be disgusting to them and will make them sick is too big a stretch for the imagination. If a suggestion like this even took hold, it would only last a short time because it would be so unbelievable to a real chocolate lover. In cases like this, one of the successful weight loss suggestions I use is that the next time the individual eats chocolate, it will not taste quite as good as the time before. This is far more acceptable and believable to most people. Then, with enough repetition over a period of time, chocolate loses much of it's positive taste and control over that person.One final note is that HYPNOSIS IS NOT DANGEROUS. There are almost no risks when used by trained professionals. You cannot be made to do anything that is against your moral values. An amateur or stage hypnotist might give you suggestions that might embarrass you, might not work or that might make you feel uncomfortable or self-conscious at the time. To avoid this, stick with professionally trained hypnosis specialists. The one risk I know about involves falling asleep. If you are tired or if you become too relaxed, you may move from the state of hypnosis to the normal sleep state. This is fine if you were going to go to sleep right after the trance but if you have other plans after listening to a hypnosis tape, you may want to set an alarm clock just in case you fall asleep. I've even had students fall asleep because they became too relaxed. In relation to this, never listen to a hypnosis tape while driving. It is very dangerous for you and everyone else on the road. Don't even listen to it if you are a passanger as the relaxation suggestions could make the driver fall asleep.Over the years, self improvement and personal growth using hypnosis has helped millions of people change their lives permanently because it is a safe and powerful tool for changing your thoughts, feelings and habits.Copyright C 2001 by Thomas D. Yarnell, Ph.D., Clinical Psychologist. All rights reserved.This material may be copied for educational purposes as long as full credit is given to Dr. Yarnell.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks eric. Not to get too technical, but its interesting how hypnotism's explanation relates to the "subconscious" mind. The idea that there is a conscious and subconscious is deep within our society. It was started by Freud. However, in the psychological community, there is a lot of debate over what this really means. Generally, the idea that someone has a subconscious is not supported in serious psychological circles -- although you will find prominent psychologists who hold such a view. It is interesting to me why hypnotism works. I don't subscribe to the subconscious idea. However, as you point out, serious scientific studies also show that hypnotism does work. I don't really believe hypnotists have the science right behind why the process works, but we'll continue to see what research shows. Certainly it has something to do with the sleep state and brain waves. I think hypnotism and meditation share a lot in that regard -- in fact, hypnotism could be seen as a subset of meditation. Many of the same techniques are used to relax the patient and remove the patient's "clutter" from their mind. Did the HT again yesterday, and it was like slipping into a pair of comfortable shoes. Will keep everyone updated as always if I notice a reduction of IBS problems.BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, I have done a ton of research into HT and IBS. I am also in contact with two of the top people in the world on it and IBS.HT is also used not just to treat IBS, but to study IBS.I also went outside IBS research and studied HT research in general, like for pain ect..It works on many levels on IBS and works phycophysiologically on IBS.It can make physical changes.But digestion works through the autonomic nervous system, you don't have to conciously think about digesting your food. HT works at this level.It can also change persceptions and sensations.It can also boost the immune sytem.It is also well know to reduce anxiety, although this is more like a side effect of it.It can also reduce muscle tension.Also HT works on the Anterior cinculate cortex a problem area in IBSin regards to pain.There is a famous paper on it called the rainville paper I believe.Here is a scan http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~gaud/webex/PET.htm also thisHypnosis swings into mainstream http://www.azcentral.com/health/wellness/a...ypnosis-ON.html This use to be online, but now you have to pay for it.HarvardHarvard Mental Health Letter | May 2002 Hypnosis: Theory and Application Part IAlthough it has been familiar for more than 200 years as a means of entertainment, self-help, and psychotherapy, hypnosis is still a misunderstood practice and the hypnotic experience an elusive state of mind. Most of us think we know what it is to be hypnotizedï¿½until we are asked. But by now enough research has been conducted and enough knowledge accumulated to make it clear that hypnosis is neither a parlor trick nor an occult phenomenon. http://www.health.harvard.edu/hhp/article/....do?name=M0502b Hypnosis: Theory and Application Part IIIn Part I we described the hypnotic experience and discussed theories about its nature. This month we cover the results of brain imaging studies and the therapeutic uses of hypnosis. Research has shown that brain activity often changes during the hypnotic state. The brainï¿½s response to pain is reduced, and many hypnotic subjects have high electrical activity of the type that indicates a relaxed state in the left frontal region of the cerebral cortex, which controls planning and decision-making. In one experiment, hypnotized volunteers were instructed to put their hands in hot... http://www.health.harvard.edu/hhp/article/....do?name=M0602a Scientific AmericanThe Truth and the Hype of Hypnosis http://www.sciam.com/print_version.cfm?art...4A9809EC588EF21 This is alsoDefinition of the Process of Hypnosis and Trance States http://psychhypno.tripod.com/page8.htm Their is a difference in using meditation verves HT for IBS, even though meditation is benefical to IBS.The HT is gut directed or gut specific for IBS for one, not just relaxation techniques.Brain Imaging Studies of the Hypnotic Modulation of Pain Sensation and Pain Affect http://www.mcmaster.ca/inabis98/woody/rainville0419/two.html Most of the info here is related to Hypnosis, then there is more information related to IBS and hypnosis.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

also an expert on Hypnosis and the trnce state is David Spiegel a researcher at Stanford. http://www.abc.net.au/rn/talks/8.30/helthr...ies/s549690.htm his website for stanford http://pstlab.stanford.edu/MoodStudy.html


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, erc. I don't dispute that HT works. I only question why it works. The explanations on the tapes suggest the old Freudian idea of a conscious/subconcious, which is kind of right, but really not technically accurate. Although, as I said, there are still some Freudian psychologists today. I just wondered whether hypnotherapists really believed in the idea of a subconcious, which would be contrary to most psychological knowledge, or just used this common idea as a way to explain it to patients. As I said, I'm not disputing its effectiveness. I've enjoyed my sessions thus far and plan to continue. I have really high hopes, and although I can't be sure (and its a little soon), I feel like I'm seeing positive changes already. There's no question that it has to do with changing your thought process in an effective way and obtaining a certain state in your body. It just with my knowledge of psychology, I wouldn't call it a state where the messages can get to your subconscious. BackFire44


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

My immune system needs a boost.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I think the whole idea of meditation and ht is rather interesting. After studying chinese medicine and some of the other "energy medicine" treatments I become more and more convinced that we are much more than just a collection of lifeless, dead atoms and molecules - there is some type of energy about us. Chi as the chinese would say.I think of ht as a type of energy medicine because it changes the frequencies of the brain. I had tried it without success but possibly a longer commitment was needed, or maybe I needed to solve some dysbiosis problems first.A friend gave me a holosync tape and I am going to start listening to it in the hopes that it boosts my immune system. http://www.mercola.com/article/neuro_technologies.htm I think that people can go after IBS from different angles. Approaching it from the physical (ala dahlman) and the mental/brain (ht, meditation) seems like a good way to start.Eric, this may be a bit upsetting to hear but I am still doing better than ever. I think I know why. All I can say is that I think it is good that you promote the mind aspect of all this but remember that there are other ways of addressing these problems. Addressing the physical nature such as dysbiosis can reap rewards for many people.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/article/neuro_technologies2.htm According to Capel, ". . . as far as we can tell, each brain center generates impulses at a specific frequency based on the predominant neurotransmitter it secretes. In other words, the brain's internal communication system-its language, if you like-is based on frequency . . . Presumably, when we send in waves of electrical energy at, say, 10 Hz, certain cells in the lower brain stem will respond because they normally fire within that frequency range." (28)Dr. William Bauer, one of the foremost experts in the field of electromedicine, elaborates:What I think is happening . . . is that by sending out the proper frequency, proper waveform and proper current . . . we tend to change the configuration of the cell membrane. Cells that are at sub-optimal levels are stimulated to 'turn on' and produce what they're supposed to produce, probably through DNA, which is stimulated through the cell membrane . . . You're charging the cells through a biochemical process that can possibly balance the acetylcholine or whatever neurotransmitter needs to be turned on . . . (29)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, just for the info. I don't think this will be figured out real soon, but someday when they understand the brain better. Pet scans and Mri are helping to do that while they figure things out.But this is worth reading really. Although even this might be somewhat datedhttp://216.109.117.135/search/cache?p=hypn....com/hypnosis.h tm/printable&w=hypnosis+and+the+subconscious&d=FD4EF27C7D&c=482&yc=31905&icp=1[/URL]Kel, this is a guy I think you might like. He is very good and ties in ancient healing to modern real research.He was on PBS recently and it was a good show.Deepak ChopraHe combines conventional medicine with anceint medicine and ties it all together. The PBS show wasSoul of Healing With Deepak Chopra, M.D.his websitewww.chopra.com/This was excellent!!! also Kel, it is known stress can cause intestinal permeability in some IBSers, so stress reduction. All stress reduction boosts the immune system.This was something below I posted and reflects a more accurate and current state of art to IBS, but also fits in here. In that article they were using CBT, but as I posted above on this thread, the ACC is a problem in IBS and that pet scan with HT showed that is also a part of the brain HT works on. One reason why HT is so effective for pain. In this case they were studying CBT."PET is a useful tool for this study because it visualizes physiological processes in real time. Scientists believe IBS symptoms are due to hypersensitive nerves that misfire pain signals to brain regions that register pain sensations. Research has shown that these pain signalsï¿½triggered by intestinal contractions, stress, hormonal changes, food and bloatingï¿½activate a different pattern of brain activity in people with IBS than in individuals without IBS.These findings suggest that IBS involves "faulty wiring" of nerves connecting the gastrointestinal tract and the brain. Lackner and colleagues hypothesize that cognitive therapy, which teaches patients to identify and correct tension-inducing beliefs that aggravate their symptoms, will enable patients to decrease their IBS pain by dampening the activity of brain structures involved in processing pain signals. " http://www.buffalo.edu/reporter/vol34/vol3...ticles/IBS.html There is a lot of evidence for this at this time.Also this was a study with one person where they pet scaned to see the changes.They pet scanned this person who had severe IBS before and after treatment. There were changes the treatment made in the brain that made the person better. This is a very important study. Gastroenterology. 2003 Mar;124(3):754-61. Related Articles, Links Alterations of brain activity associated with resolution of emotional distress and pain in a case of severe irritable bowel syndrome.Drossman DA, Ringel Y, Vogt BA, Leserman J, Lin W, Smith JK, Whitehead W.UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Division of Digestive Diseases and Department of Radiology and Biomedical Engineering, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, North Carolina 27599, USA. Drossman###med.unc.eduBACKGROUND & AIMS: The association of psychosocial disturbances with more severe irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is well recognized. However, there is no evidence as to how these associations might be mediated. Functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) offers an opportunity to study whether activation of the cingulate cortex, an area involved with the affective and pain intensity coding might be linked to poorer clinical status with IBS. In this case report, we found an association between the severity of a patient's clinical symptoms and psychosocial state, with activation of the cingulate cortex. We also found that clinical and psychosocial improvement was associated with reduced cingulate activation. METHODS: Observational case report of a young woman observed for 16 years with a history of sexual abuse, psychosocial distress, and functional GI complaints. Psychosocial, clinical, and fMRI assessment was performed when the patient experienced severe symptoms and again 8 months later when clinically improved. RESULTS: During severe illness, the patient had major psychosocial impairment, high life stress, a low visceral pain threshold, and activation of the midcingulate cortex (MCC), prefrontal area 6/44, and the somatosensory cortex, areas associated with pain intensity encoding. When clinically improved, there was resolution in activation of these 3 areas, and this was associated with psychosocial improvement and an increased threshold to rectal distention. CONCLUSIONS: Activation of the MCC and related areas involved with visceral pain encoding are associated with poor clinical status in patients with severe IBS and psychosocial distress and appear to be responsive to clinical improvement.Publication Types: Case ReportsPMID: 12612913


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, just fyi , but a person IS adressing the physcial problems in IBS with these treatments.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

-----"fyi , but a person IS adressing the physcial problems in IBS with these treatments."To a degree I have to agree. Is it enough? I’m not sure. I can think of two people here who swear by ht yet one continues to suffer and rely heavily on medication and another still has unbelievably severe attacks --she just posted her most recent horror story. I will not mention names.Maybe there is something else going on with some of these people that is not being addressed. This is what concerns me. They experience improvement but still suffer.I certainly hope that you are correct on physical changes taking place. I can even theorize that altering the brain wave patterns of a person can sort of “chase away” some of the bad bugs that a person might be harboring. This would parallel some of the research that is being done where a bacteria can be killed by subjecting it to certain frequencies.The above idea would likely generate a lot of sneers from people but at least in theory it has some support. It does remind me of flux’ toxoplasmosis example whereby a certain parasite is able to alter the operation of a rat’s brain thereby changing the rats behavior. It makes me wonder if the flora we carry can alter our emotional state. I certainly think so. The question is can flora be altered through brain therapies? Maybe to some extent. Maybe some people need extra help through more conventional means.Anyway, I continue to be amazed at what homeopathy has done for me so far. This being an “energy medicine” it makes me wonder about the potential of other therapies that also deal in frequencies –either imparting frequencies in a person or training them to operate at a more beneficial frequency such that ht does.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have full faith that the mind could take care of almost any ailment that the body has -- especially disorders such as IBS which have to do with the body malfunctioning and not an external problem. Consider the stories of monks who get so experienced at meditation that they can raise and lower their blood pressure easily or almost stop their heart. Its just a matter of learning how to control your body and forming the right connections to do so.However, no one would claim that hypnotherapy could help someone who just had their head cut off. Obviously, there are some physical problems that require physical solutions. If, for example, IBS like symptoms are being caused by a physical obstruction in the colon so prominent that surgery is required, then the mind probably could do little about it. The mind has to have the resources to fix the problem. Thus, even if you are adept at controlling every sensation in your body, if you don't have the resources then your mind can't fix it. I think with pure cases of IBS, working on the mental aspect of it might be enough if the person becomes proficient enough. If IBS is coupled with other problems, it may require physical solutions. Also, though, physical solutions sometimes work a lot more quickly than mental ones -- although the mental ones may be more long lasting.BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, your so locked on permeablity and bacteria your missing a ton of other IBS research and problems. anyway." It makes me wonder if the flora we carry can alter our emotional state."For sure the guts neurotramsitters can do this and they see this in IBS alot and know alot about it all. The problems they see, proably lead to some people with permeablity, however, it cannot fully explain IBS either.There is a ton of information on it and even why.Backfire, yes I agree HT isn't going to help someones head cut off. LOL"Obviously, there are some physical problems that require physical solutions."I totally agree.It is certainly a unique and very safe form of treatment for IBS however on many levels. Its not a cure and no one should say that, there is no cure, until they really have a total understanding of the problem/problems in IBS, which they are starting to understand a whole lot more now then in the past. As I said above this is the problem right now. A lot of people ONLY understand it as a gut problem."Scientists believe IBS symptoms are due to hypersensitive nerves that misfire pain signals to brain regions that register pain sensations. Research has shown that these pain signalsï¿½triggered by intestinal contractions, stress, hormonal changes, food and bloatingï¿½activate a different pattern of brain activity in people with IBS than in individuals without IBS.These findings suggest that IBS involves "faulty wiring" of nerves connecting the gastrointestinal tract and the brain"I can tell you from research HT has the highest success rate of any treatments to date and can last years after the treatment. That is very important in and of itself. It means it is working on some root issues in IBS.HT works on mental issues and IBS also, but its working on a different level then just stress or anxiety reduction and such, it works on phycophysiology levels. The stress and anxiety reduction is a side effect of relaxation. Do you understand what I am saying about the ACC and IBS and HT? Do you know much about it all?also I will post some more info on it all releative to IBS.But this is a start. I can tell you I personally know and talk to some of the experts in this field and other experts who help me out with it all also. Gut directed or gut specific Ht for IBS is not a panacea and there is no panacea for IBS, but an extremely useful and effective method to work on IBS symptoms for the majority of people.This is an expert site on it for IBS.www.ibshypnosis.comThis is some older info now in some ways, but very good never the less.with permission from the UNC.The Effects of Hypnosison Gastrointestinal Problems Olafur S. Palsson, Psy. D.Research Associate, UNC-CHAPEL HillDepartment of MedicinesHypnosis is a treatment method, which still carries an aura of mystery,that unfortunately continues to be promoted by misrepresentations in movies and stage shows for entertainment. In reality, there is little mysterious about hypnosis anymore. It is a well-researched clinical technique which was formally accepted as a treatment method by the American Medical Association and the American psychological Association over thirty years ago. Clinical hypnosis is currently used by thousands of clinicians in the U.S. to treat both psychological and medical problems. Until recently, the possibilities of using hypnosis to treat gastrointestinal problems had received little attention. In the last 15 years, however, research has shown that hypnosis can influence gastrointestinal functioning in powerful ways, and that in particular, it is effective in helping patients with irritable bowel syndrome and to control nausea and vomiting. How Hypnosis Works:Hypnosis is a special mental state in which a person's focus of attention becomes narrow and intense like the beam of a bright flashlight in a dark room. This state is usually created with the aid of a hypnotist,who guides the person systematically to relax, focus only on one thing, and to allow things to happen by themselves.Whatever the mind focuses on while in this special mental state of hypnosis holds the entire attention. Therefore, people tend to experience things they think of, imagine or remember, more vividly and clearly than under usual circumstances. This is why people can sometimes recall things from their distant past under hypnosis even though unable to do so in the normal waking state (research has shown, however, that such hypnotically enhanced recall can be highly contaminated by the person's imagination). The narrow hyperfocus of this mental state is also why therapists using hypnosis are frequently able to help people make strong positive changes in their emotions and physical functioning. Hypnosis can work like a magnifying glass on the mind's effects on the body and emotion. Clinical hypnosis relies on suggestions, imagery, and relaxation to produce its therapeutic effects. Hypnotic suggestions are things that the hypnotist verbally suggests may happen while the person is under hypnosis. Due to the focused and receptive state of the hypnotized person, these suggestions happen almost automatically and without conscious decision or effort. If you, for example, receive the suggestion under hypnosis that your arm may be getting heavy, you will very likely feel it becoming heavy, without trying to do anything to make it happen. This "automaticity", the feeling of things happening by themselves, is by some considered the hallmark of hypnosis, and is often surprising to people experiencing hypnosis for the first time.Hypnotic imagery consists of picturing mentally events or situation or place in a way that has a desired positive physical or mental effect. For example, patients undergoing surgical or dental procedures are sometimes taught to enter a hypnotic state and go to a pleasant place in their mind. When successfully applied, the person gets completely engrossed in the vivid enjoyable imagery and is therefore happily unaware of the unpleasantness of the procedure. The hypnotic state is naturally accompanied by relaxation, and the physical relaxing effects are often deliberately strengthened further by clinicians through suggestions and relaxing imagery. Some of the benefits that come from hypnosis treatment are likely to result partly or entirely from the fact that hypnosis is a powerful relaxation method. Over decades of research and clinical experience, hypnosis has proven to have many valuable therapeutic uses. In psychotherapy, hypnotic techniques can speed the therapy process in various ways - for example by facilitating patients' self-understanding, extinguishing unfortunate habits, uncovering repressed or forgotten memories, reducing anxiety and phobias, and helping people to adopt a new and more adaptive outlook. In medicine and health psychology, hypnosis is used to reduce pain and discomfort associated with medical procedures such as childbirth, treatment of burns, and surgery where chemical anesthesia cannot be used effectively. It is also used to treat chronic pain and psychosomatic problems and counter unhealthy habits that contribute to illness. In dentistry, hypnotic analgesia is an effective needle-less alternative to topical anesthetic drugs, reduces bleeding and discomfort in oral surgery, and is used to treat teeth grinding and temporomandibular disorder. In recent years, the effects of gastrointestinal functioning and GI symptoms have been studied extensively. The Effects of Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal Functioning:The hypnotic state itself, without any particular suggestions, seems to slow down the gut, and clear-cut and specific changes in GI functioning can be induced in individuals by directing thinking or inducing specific emotional states under hypnosis. For example, one study(1) found that when healthy volunteers were hypnotized and simply instructed to relax, the orocaecal transit time (the time it takes material to pass through the GI tract from the mouth to the first part of the colon) was lengthened from 93 to 133 minutes. Another study(2) found that being in a hypnotic state decreases muscle movements in the stomach. The same study demonstrated that the emotional state of happiness, created under hypnosis, suppresses gastric muscle activity but anger and excitement increase muscle movement in the stomach . A pair of other studies(3) showed that when volunteers were guided to use imagery of eating a delicious meal while they were under hypnosis, gastric acid secretion was increased by 89%, and that acid production of the stomach could also be deliberately decreased during hypnosis using hypnotic instructions.Close to fifty published studies have reported on the therapeutic effects of hypnosis on nausea and vomiting problems related to chemotherapy, after surgery, and during pregnancy. Overall, this substantial body of literature indicates that hypnosis can be a powerful aid in controlling nausea and vomiting. Hypnosis may also be helpful in preventing gastrointestinal problems from recurring after they have been treated with medication: One study(4) of thirty patients with relapsing duodenal ulcers who had been successfully treated with a course of medication, found that only 53% of the patients who received preventive hypnosis treatment had a relapse within one year. In contrast everybody (100%) in a comparison group receiving no hypnosis relapsed in the same period of time. In 1984, researchers in Manchester in England published a study(5 )report in the journal Lancet, showing that hypnosis treatment dramatically improved the symptoms of IBS patients who had failed to benefit from other treatment. The researchers had randomly divided patients with severe IBS problems into two groups. Fifteen patients were treated with seven hypnosis sessions. Fifteen comparison patients were treated with seven sessions of psychotherapy, and those patients also received placebo pills (pills with no medically active ingredients) which they were told were a new research medication for IBS symptoms. Every patient in the hypnosis group improved, and that group showed substantial improvement in all central symptoms of IBS. The control group showed only very modest improvement in symptoms.Partly due to these dramatic results with treatment-refractory patients, a dozen other studies have followed, including three U.S. studies. The general conclusions from most of these studies are that hypnosis seems to improve the symptoms of 80% or more of all treated patients who have well-defined "classic" IBS problems, especially if they do not have complicating factors such as psychiatric disorders. The improvement is in many cases maintained at least for a year after the end of treatment. What is particularly remarkable is that this high rate of positive treatment response is seen even in studies where the participating patients all have failed to improve from regular medical care.The dramatic response of IBS patients to hypnosis treatment raises the question of exactly how this kind of treatment influences the symptoms in such a beneficial way. Four studies to date, two in England and two in the U.S., have tried to discover how hypnosis treatment affects the body of IBS patients. Since it is well known that many people with IBS have unusual pain sensitivity in their intestines, which is thought to be related to the clinical pain they experience, much of the focus of these studies has been on assessing the impact of this kind of treatment on intestinal pain thresholds. The two English studies both measured intestinal pain sensitivity with balloon inflation tests. The second study also measured muscle tone, to see if hypnosis relaxes the smooth muscles of the GI tract. No overall changes in pain sensitivity were detected, and gut muscle tension was also unchanged after treatment (except a subgroup of unusually pain-sensitive patients had lessened pain sensitivity in the second study(7). . In 1995-1996, during my post-doctoral fellowship in the Division of Digestive Diseases and Nutrition at UNC-Chapel Hill, we conducted the first U.S. study(8) on hypnosis for IBS under the direction of Dr. Whitehead. We evaluated the effects of a highly standardized treatment protocol, delivered verbatim following written scripts, on rectal pain thresholds and muscle tone. Seventeen out of the 18 patients we treated with hypnosis showed significant improvement in their clinical symptoms. However, we found, like the English researchers, that gut pain thresholds and muscle tension were unchanged after treatment. In a second study(9,) which I conducted with co-investigators at the Eastern Virginia Medical School, we used the same treatment protocol but this time measured autonomic nervous system functioning and blood levels of a gut hormone called vasoactive intestinal peptide. These are regulators of GI functioning in the human body, and the aim was to see if they would change due to treatment. Again, we found no changes in our physical measures after treatment (with the exception of reduction in sweat gland reactivity) even though 21 out of 24 treated patients were clinically improved. It should be noted, though, that in both our studies, we found clear improvement in the psychological well-being of our patients after treatment.In summary, it is clear from our work and other research that hypnosis treatment substantially improves all the central symptoms of IBS in the majority of patients who receive such treatment (see the effects of our two studies on clinical symptoms in the Figure). What happens in the body of these patients to cause such improvement, however, remains a mystery.Future prospects:In light of the many studies which have shown hypnosis treatment to be effective for such problems as IBS and nausea and vomiting, the question may be raised why this kind of treatment is not more widely available or generally offered to patients with such GI problems.One limitation is the fact that not everybody is equally hypnotizable. Research has consistently shown that at least 15% of people are practically non-hypnotizable, and even those who are able to enter a hypnotic state vary greatly in how well they respond. Interestingly, the ability to be hypnotized is a stable mental trait. In other word, if you are highly hypnotizable now, you will most likely be so also in thirty years. Fortunately, the majority of people are sufficiently hypnotizable to have a potential for enjoying at least some of the medical and psychological benefits of clinical hypnosis.Furthermore, the idea of being hypnotized does not agree with all people. Even individuals who are sufficiently hypnotizable, may not like the idea of "letting go", may have difficulty trusting a therapist to guide them in hypnosis, or may have other concerns about the hypnosis experience. Fortunately, other forms of psychological treatment for gastrointestinal problems - in the case of IBS especially cognitive-behavioral therapy -- have also been found to be effective and are good alternatives.Finally, an obstacle which has barred many patients from receiving help for gastrointestinal disorders with hypnosis is the fact that in the U.S. the technique is more commonly used by psychologists and other mental health professionals than by physicians. Many mental health professionals who use hypnosis are not accustomed to treating gastrointestinal disorders, and therefore reluctant to take on treatment of such problems. As the reliably beneficial effects of hypnosis on gastrointestinal functioning become better known both to health professionals and the general public, this benign and comfortable form of treatment will hopefully become a more popular treatment option for GI patients - especially for those who have not received much relief from standard medical management. As far as IBS is concerned, we have been making an effort in the last two years to encourage clinicians across the country who have adequate training in hypnosis to provide such treatment for IBS. We have done this by providing them, free of charge, with the complete standardized treatment protocol which has proven effective in our research. To date, more than eighty licensed health professionals, practicing in almost all states, are started using our protocol, making it a little bit easier for patients in many geographical locations to receive help with hypnosis. http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...dc/hypnosis.htm I will post some more. It is actually all very interesting. On a closing note here, this is how HT works on helping with food issues.FYITreatment with hypnotherapy reduces the sensory and motor component of the gastrocolonic response in irritable bowel syndrome.Simren M, Ringstrom G, Bjornsson ES, Abrahamsson H.Department of Internal Medicine, Sahlgrenska University Hospital, Goteborg, Sweden. magnus.simren###medicine.gu.seOBJECTIVE: Postprandial symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome are common and relate to an exaggerated motor and sensory component of the gastrocolonic response. We investigated whether this response can be affected by hypnotherapy. METHODS: We included 28 patients with irritable bowel syndrome refractory to other treatments. They were randomized to receive gut-directed hypnotherapy 1 hour per week for 12 weeks (N = 14) or were provided with supportive therapy (control group; N = 14). Before randomization and after 3 months, all patients underwent a colonic distension trial before and after a 1-hour duodenal lipid infusion. Colonic sensory thresholds and tonic and phasic motor activity were assessed. RESULTS: Before randomization, reduced thresholds after vs. before lipid infusion were seen in both groups for all studied sensations. At 3 months, the colonic sensitivity before duodenal lipids did not differ between groups. Controls reduced their thresholds after duodenal lipids for gas (22 +/- 1.7 mm Hg vs. 16 +/- 1.6 mm Hg, p .01), discomfort (29 +/- 2.9 mm Hg vs. 22 +/- 2.6 mm Hg, p .01), and pain (33 +/- 2.7 mm Hg vs. 26 +/- 3.3 mm Hg, p .01), whereas the hypnotherapy group reduced their thresholds after lipids only for pain (35 +/- 4.0 mm Hg vs. 29 +/- 4.7 mm Hg, p .01). The colonic balloon volumes and tone response at randomization were similar in both groups. At 3 months, baseline balloon volumes were lower in the hypnotherapy group than in controls (83 +/- 14 ml vs. 141 +/- 15 ml, p .01). In the control group, reduced balloon volumes during lipid infusion were seen (141 +/- 15 ml vs. 111 +/- 19 ml, p .05), but not after hypnotherapy (83 +/- 14 ml vs. 80 +/- 16 ml, p .20). CONCLUSION: Hypnotherapy reduces the sensory and motor component of the gastrocolonic response in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. These effects may be involved in the clinical efficacy of hypnotherapy in IBS.PMID: 15039508alsoJ Psychosom Res. 2004 Mar;56(3):271-8. Related Articles, Links Cognitive change in patients undergoing hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome.Gonsalkorale WM, Toner BB, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK.OBJECTIVE: Impaired quality of life and psychological distress are common in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and may be associated with unhelpful cognitions. Hypnotherapy (HT) is effective in improving both symptoms and quality of life in patients with IBS, and this study was designed to determine whether this improvement is reflected in cognitive change using a validated scale recently developed for use in such patients. METHOD: A total of 78 IBS patients completed a validated symptom-scoring questionnaire, the Hospital Anxiety and Depression (HAD) Scale and the Cognitive Scale for Functional Bowel Disorders (FBDs), before and after 12 sessions of gut-focused HT. RESULTS: HT resulted in improvement of symptoms, quality of life and scores for anxiety and depression (all P's.001). IBS-related cognitions also improved, with reduction in the total cognitive score (TCS; P.001) and all component themes related to bowel function (all P.001). Cognitions were related to symptom severity because the most abnormal cognitive scores were observed in patients with the highest symptom scores (P.001). Furthermore, a reduction in symptom score following treatment correlated with an improvement in the cognitive score (P.001). Regression analysis confirmed that the cognitive score had independence from the other scores and did not serve solely as a proxy for symptom improvement. CONCLUSION: This study shows that symptom improvement in IBS with HT is associated with cognitive change. It also represents an initial step in unravelling the many possible mechanisms by which treatments such as HT might bring about improvement.PMID: 15046962also this is the top guy on Post infectious IBS."Hypnotherapy benefits symptoms in those without psychologic disturbance, but its availability is limited. "Curr Treat Options Gastroenterol. 2003 Aug;6(4):329-337. Related Articles, Links Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.Spiller RC.Department of Gastroenterology, University Hospital, Derby Road, Nottingham NG7 2UH, UK. robin.spiller###nottingham.ac.ukIrritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is an extremely common cause of consultation, and at present is diagnosed on the basis of symptoms and a few simple exclusion tests. Exclusion diets can be successful, but many patients have already attempted and failed such treatments before consulting. Anxiety and somatization may be an important driver of consultation. Patients' concerns should be understood and addressed. Those with prominent psychiatric disease may benefit from psychotherapy. Hypnotherapy benefits symptoms in those without psychologic disturbance, but its availability is limited. Antidepressants are effective in improving both mood and IBS symptoms globally, and the evidence is particularly good for tricyclic antidepressants. Although antispasmodics are currently the most commonly prescribed drugs, most responses (75%) are due to the placebo effect and not specific to the drug. Bulk laxatives such as ispaghula can increase stool frequency and help pain, but bloating may be aggravated. Loperamide is effective treatment for urgency and loose stools, but less effective for bloating and pain. 5-HT(3) antagonists such as alosetron improve urgency, stool consistency, and pain in diarrhea-predominant-IBS. The 5-HT(4) agonist tegaserod shows modest benefit in constipation-predominant IBS, improving stool frequency, consistency, and bloating as well as global improvement. There are many new drugs, such as cholecystokinin, neurokinin, and corticotropin receptor antagonists, in development.PMID: 12846942Long term benefitsGut. 2003 Nov;52(11):1623-9. Related Articles, Links Long term benefits of hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome. Dr Whorwell started using HT for IBS twenty years ago.Gonsalkorale WM, Miller V, Afzal A, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK. wgonsalkorale###compuserve.comBACKGROUND AND AIMS: There is now good evidence from several sources that hypnotherapy can relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in the short term. However, there is no long term data on its benefits and this information is essential before the technique can be widely recommended. This study aimed to answer this question. PATIENTS AND METHODS: 204 patients prospectively completed questionnaires scoring symptoms, quality of life, anxiety, and depression before, immediately after, and up to six years following hypnotherapy. All subjects also subjectively assessed the effects of hypnotherapy retrospectively in order to define their "responder status". RESULTS: 71% of patients initially responded to therapy. Of these, 81% maintained their improvement over time while the majority of the remaining 19% claimed that deterioration of symptoms had only been slight. With respect to symptom scores, all items at follow up were significantly improved on pre-hypnotherapy levels (p0.001) and showed little change from post-hypnotherapy values. There were no significant differences in the symptom scores between patients assessed at 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5+ years following treatment. Quality of life and anxiety or depression scores were similarly still significantly improved at follow up (p0.001) but did show some deterioration. Patients also reported a reduction in consultation rates and medication use following the completion of hypnotherapy. CONCLUSION: This study demonstrates that the beneficial effects of hypnotherapy appear to last at least five years. Thus it is a viable therapeutic option for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 14570733 Here they used it to actually test IBSGut. 2002 Nov;51(5):701-4. Related Articles, Links Visceral sensation and emotion: a study using hypnosis.Houghton LA, Calvert EL, Jackson NA, Cooper P, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester M20 2LR, UK. lahoughton###man.ac.ukBACKGROUND AND OBJECTIVES: We have previously shown that hypnosis can be used to study the effect of different emotions on the motility of the gastrointestinal tract. These studies demonstrated that both anger and excitement increased colonic motility while happiness led to a reduction. The purpose of this study was to investigate the effect of hypnotically induced emotion on the visceral sensitivity of the gut. METHODS: Sensory responses to balloon distension of the rectum and compliance were assessed in 20 patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) (aged 17-64 years; 17 female) diagnosed by the Rome I criteria. Patients were studied on four separate occasions in random order either awake (control) or in hypnosis, during which anger, happiness, or relaxation (neutral emotion) were induced. RESULTS: Hypnotic relaxation increased the distension volume required to induce discomfort (p=0.05) while anger reduced this threshold compared with relaxation (p0.05), happiness (p0.01), and awake conditions (p0.001). Happiness did not further alter sensitivity from that observed during relaxation. There were no associated changes in rectal compliance or wall tension. CONCLUSIONS: Further to our previous observations on motility, this study shows that emotion can also affect an IBS patient's perception of rectal distension and demonstrates the critical role of the mind in modulating gastrointestinal physiology. These results emphasise how awareness of the emotional state of the patient is important when either measuring visceral sensitivity or treating IBS.Publication Types: Clinical Trial Randomized Controlled Trial PMID: 12377810and in GastroenterologyThe growing case for hypnosis as adjunctive therapy for functional gastrointestinal disorders http://www2.us.elsevierhealth.com/scripts/...16508502004821& and "Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.html I still have a lot more also.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

also one more aspect here. From the below article"It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results inimprovement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has notexamined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus ofstandard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, whichsometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures oftreatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS22 aswell as from research in England23 that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GIsymptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. "FYI with permission IBS ï¿½ Beyond the Bowel: The Meaning of Co-existing Medical ProblemsOlafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.William E. Whitehead, Ph.D.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a disorder that is defined by a specific pattern ofgastrointestinal symptoms in the absence of abnormal physical findings. The latestdiagnostic criteria for IBS, the Rome II criteria created by an international team ofexperts, require that the patient has abdominal pain for at least 12 weeks in the past 12months, and that the pain satisfies two of three criteria: It is relieved after bowelmovement, associated with change in change in stool frequency or associated with stoolform. It is becoming clear, however that these bowel symptoms do not tell the wholestory of symptoms experienced by IBS patients. People with this disorder often havemany uncomfortable non-gastrointestinal (non-GI) symptoms and health problems inaddition to their intestinal troubles.Symptoms all over the body in IBSSeveral research reports have established that IBS patients report non-bowel symptomsmore frequently than other GI patients and general medical patients. For example, fourstudies that have asked IBS patients about a wide variety of body symptoms1-4 all foundheadaches (reported by 23-45% of IBS patients), back pain (28-81%) and frequenturination (20-56%) to be unusually common in individuals with IBS compared to otherpeople. Fatigue (36-63%) and bad breath or unpleasant taste in the mouth (16-63%) werefound by three of these four studies to be more common among IBS patients.Additionally, a large number of other symptoms have been reported to occur withunusually high frequency in single studies. In our recent systematic review of the medicalliterature5, we found a total 26 different symptoms, listed in Table 1, that are reported tobe more common in IBS patients than comparison groups in at least one study.Table 1. Non-gastrointestinal symptoms more common in irritable bowel syndromepatients than in comparison groups5.1. Headache2. Dizziness3. Heart Palpitations or racing heart4. Back pain5. Shortness of breath6. Muscle ache7. Frequent urinating8. Difficulty urinating9. Sensitivity to heat or cold10. Constant tiredness11. Pain during intercourse (sex)12. Trembling hands13. Sleeping difficulties14. Bad breath/unpleasant taste inmouth15. Grinding your teeth16. Jaw pain17. Flushing of your face and neck18. Dry mouth19. Weak or wobbly legs20. Scratchy throat21. Tightness or pressure in chest22. Low sex drive23. Poor appetite24. Eye pain25. Stiff muscles26. Eye twitchingOverlap with other medical conditionsResults from numerous studies (reviewed by Whitehead, Palsson & Jones, 20025) also indicatethat IBS overlaps or co-exists more often than would be expected with other medical conditionsthat appear to have little logical connection with the gut. The most researched example of suchan overlap is the co-existence of IBS with fibromyalgia, a disorder characterized by widespreadmuscle pain. Fibromyalgia affects an estimated 2% of the general population, but in contrast, 28-65% of IBS patients have the disorder. Similar results are obtained when this overlap isexamined the opposite way, by studying fibromyalgia patients and looking for IBS: 32-77% offibromyalgia patients have IBS.Chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) is another medical condition that has been found to have manytimes the expected co-occurrence with IBS. CFS is thought to affect only 0.4% of people ingeneral, but it has been reported to be present in 14% of IBS patients2, and conversely, 35-92%of chronic fatigue syndrome patients have IBS. Other conditions documented in multiple studiesto have excess overlap with IBS are temporomandibular joint disorder (TMJ), found in 16-25%of IBS patients2,6, and chronic pelvic pain (35% of IBS patients7). In addition to these wellestablishedrelationships, many other medical conditions appear (judging from single studyreports) to have an excess overlap with IBS, although the frequencies of most of them in IBS aremuch lower than for the disorders already discussed. In fact, we recently8 compared thefrequencies of a broad range of diagnoses in the medical records of 3153 IBS patients in a largeHealth Maintenance Organization in the U.S. Northwest to an equal number of non-GI patientsin the same HMO, and found that the IBS patients had a higher frequency of almost half of allnon-gastrointestinal diagnoses, or 64 of the 136 sampled diagnoses.In summary, non-GI symptoms and co-existing medical problems seen in many IBS patients farexceed what is typical for medical patients or GI patients in general. This raises importantquestions about what causes this phenomenon, and what the implications of it are for IBSpatients.What explains non-GI symptoms and co-existence of other disorders in IBS?There are several possible explanations for the preponderance of general symptoms and disordersin IBS. Our research group is currently conducting several research studies that may help shedsome light on this mystery, but it is far too early to come to definite conclusions. We will listhere some of the possible explanations, and discuss relevant data coming from work by our teamand other investigators.1. A common physical cause? One rather obvious explanation for the high rates of co-existingsymptoms and conditions in IBS patients would be that there is something biologically wrong inIBS that also causes the other symptoms or conditions. There are a number of distinctphysiological characteristics or ï¿½abnormalitiesï¿½ that are seen in many IBS patients, althoughnone of them are found in all patients. These include heightened pain sensitivity in the gut,increased intestinal contractions (motility) or hyper-reactivity to meals or stress (too muchmovement of the intestines ï¿½ this is the reason why IBS was called spastic colon in the past),patterns of dysfunction in the autonomic nervous system (the part of the nervous system thathelps regulate our inner body functions) and vague signs of immune activation seen in some IBSpatients. Although one can suggest ways in which these physiological abnormalities would playa role in some other disorders that co-exist with IBS, there is little evidence so far of a commonpattern of physical abnormality that could link IBS and its most common coexisting conditionsand symptoms. Patterns of autonomic dysfunction in IBS are not like the ones seen infibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome, for example; and fibromyalgia patients do not showthe same gut pain sensitivity as IBS patients, and conversely, IBS patients do not show the painsensitivetender points that are characteristic of fibromyalgia9-10. Furthermore, as can be seenfrom reviewing the symptom list in Table 1, the non-GI symptoms that plague IBS patients areso varied, and cover so many different organ systems, that it would be hard to identify anybiological connection between them. On the contrary, it seems like the only overall commonalitybetween these symptoms may be that they are non-specific ï¿½ they are, in other words, not clearsymptoms of any identifiable disease processes or diagnosable disorders. Indeed, the symptomsthat are most common among IBS patients are generally those that are also common in thegeneral healthy population ï¿½ they just tend to occur at an even higher rate in people with IBS.2. Physical expression of emotional discomfort? Another possible explanation for the highnumber of non-GI symptoms and disorders in IBS is the tendency to translate strong emotionsinto physical ï¿½symptomsï¿½. This is sometimes called somatization (ï¿½somaï¿½ is the Greek word forï¿½bodyï¿½ and somatization therefore literally means ï¿½to express in the bodyï¿½). All peopleï¿½somatizeï¿½ to some degree: It is normal to feel butterflies in your stomach, to blush or go pale,get a lump in your throat, or feel the heart beating in your chest if you get very emotional. Shakyhands, stiff neck or excess sweating are likewise quite ordinary when people are under a greatdeal of stress. However, some people are more vulnerable than others to letting negativeemotions express themselves physically. This is often thought to be an alternative and lesshealthy way of exhibiting or feeling emotional discomfort. Some people may develop a strongtendency to do this because they have a basic personality style that shies away from interpersonalexpressiveness. For others, it could be the result of growing up in the care of strict, repressive orabusive parents or caretakers, where normal expression of negative emotions was not allowed orwould have been dangerous: Getting a headache or a stomach ache may be an alternative way toï¿½give voiceï¿½ to negative emotions under such circumstances. It seems that excessive habitualsuppression of ordinary verbal and emotional expression of negative emotions, regardless of thereason for it, may lead to the tendency to somatize. There is evidence that this tendency may beat work in IBS, at least among some women with the disorder. Dr. Brenda Toner has found intwo studies11-12 that women with IBS score higher than depressed women and healthy women onquestionnaires measuring of the tendency to avoid expression of negative emotions or views.3. Learned over-attention to body symptoms and excess disease attribution? All people ignoremost of the sensations from their bodies most of the time. This is necessary so that we are notoverwhelmed by the vast amount of information our senses supply to our brains every momentof our lives. For example, if you are reading this sitting down, you have probably not been at allaware of the sensations of the seat under your body until right now ï¿½ nor the feeling in yourscalp, etc. Our brains constantly sift through the mass of incoming body information and decidewhat is important for us to become consciously aware of, based on such things as our pastexperiences and how likely the information is to indicate threat to our health or well-being. Mostminor symptoms (those that might be uncomfortable and bothersome if they would get ourattention), are simply dismissed in our busy everyday lives, because other things win out in themoment-to-moment competition for our limited attention resources.More frequent attention to mild physical symptoms can be learned, however, and can become ahabit. As with most things, such habitual over-attention is probably most easily learned inchildhood. It would seem reasonable, for example that a child would get into the habit ofnoticing physical symptoms more if his or her parents are always talking about their ownsymptoms. We have recently found13 that the more medical problems the parents in thechildhood home had, the more general physical symptoms adult IBS patients report.A possible consequence of a childhood where the child grew up with parents or others who wereseriously ill, is a tendency to interpret common normal physical sensations as symptoms ofserious illness. Such serious view of symptoms can also be modeled after the parentsï¿½ approachto common illness. Dr. Whitehead and colleagues found in a telephone survey of 832 adults 20years ago14 that people whose parents paid more attention to cold or flu symptoms in childhoodwere more likely to view such symptoms as serious in adulthood and to visit doctors for them.They were also more likely to have IBS diagnosis.Evidence that IBS patients interpret physical sensations differently than others is emerging frombrain imaging studies. This type of research takes a ï¿½snapshotï¿½ of the amount of activity indifferent parts of the brain in response, using techniques such as PET scans (positron emissiontomography) and functional MRI (functional Magnetic Resonance Imaging). By examiningwhich parts of the brain react most to painful sensations, it is possible to deduce to some degreehow the brain processes the information. In one such study, by Silverman and colleagues15 , IBSpatients but not control subjects reacted to physical sensations from a painful balloon inflation inthe rectum with increased blood flow in the left prefrontal cortex, a part of the brain known toprocess personally threatening information. In contrast, that study and others16-17 found that IBSpatients do not show activity in the anterior cingulate cortex that is indicative of generaldiscomfort in healthy subjects. IBS patients are also more likely to respond to physical stimuli inthe GI tract by activating brain centers that handle emotional events. Collectively, this suggeststhat IBS patients may process body information associated with bowel sensations (and perhapsother physical sensations as well) differently than other people, interpreting them as personallythreatening and more emotionally relevant events rather than ordinary discomfort. Such differentinterpretations of physical sensations would also explain hyper-attention to such sensations.4. Faulty neurological filtering? After entering the spine (the information highway from thebody to the brain), information destined for the brain about body pain is sent along nervesthrough gates that control how much of this information passes through. Our brains continuallysend signals down to these spinal gates to cause them to block signals that are of too lowintensity to provide valuable information (you do not want to constantly know about all yourminor aches and discomforts from regular body activity). This is one of the ways that the brainuses to limit the vast amounts of information constantly streaming in from millions of nervesensors throughout our bodies. A current popular hypothesis in the field of IBS research is thatan inadequate amount of this ï¿½descending inhibitionï¿½ of incoming pain information is at leastpartly to blame for the hypersensitivity to intestinal discomfort and pain seen in IBS, and causessignals from pain sensors that would normally be blocked to pass on through to the brain. Someresearchers have further suggested that the same kind of slack traffic control could be morewidespread in IBS and may explain the observed proneness to headaches, back pain or muscleaches. People who have more open pain gates because of faulty inhibition would theoretically belike the princess in H.C. Andersenï¿½s classic story ï¿½The Princess and the Peaï¿½ who could feel apea through 20 mattresses. The problem with this as an explanation for symptom overabundancein IBS is, first, that it would explain only excess in pain-type symptoms, which are but one ofmany types of overabundant symptoms in IBS, and secondly, that there are no direct data on IBSpatients yet to show us how valid this view is.5. Result of greater psychological distress? As was explained above, it is normal for people whoare emotionally distressed to experience more physical symptoms. At least half of IBS patientswho have consulted doctors have been diagnosed with an affective (ï¿½emotionalï¿½) disorder ï¿½typically either depression or an anxiety disorder. Additionally, many people with IBS who haveno affective disorder diagnosis have significant symptoms of anxiety and depression. One mighttherefore ask whether the physical symptoms reported could simply be a side effect ofpsychological distress. We have addressed this question in two studies presented at this yearï¿½sAnnual Meeting of the American Gastroenterological Association18-19. In the HMO data18mentioned above, we found that having a psychological diagnosis was associated with increasednumbers of physical diagnoses these IBS patients had received (from an average of 7.1 to 9.7).However, we also found that even patients with no psychiatric diagnosis had more physicaldiagnoses per person than the other HMO patients (7.5 vs. 5.5), so the presence of psychologicalproblems is not the whole answer. In the other study19, we examined the relationship betweendepression and anxiety scores of 795 people with IBS and the number of physical symptoms theyhad experienced over the past month. Statistical methods that estimate how much of thevariability in one measured characteristic can be explained by other measured factors tell us thatthe psychological symptoms roughly accounted for 25-30% of physical symptoms of thesepeople. In short, psychological distress is almost certainly a part of the explanation for greaterbody symptoms in IBS, but not nearly the whole story.Future research will have to determine which of the above explanations are applicable in IBS,but it is likely that more than one of them, and maybe some other factors unrecognized so far,work together to account for the high frequency of symptoms and disorders that co-exist withIBS.The impact of extra physical symptoms and disorders on IBS patients.What do these extra (or ï¿½non-IBSï¿½) symptoms and co-existing medical conditions mean inpractical terms for patients with IBS? The first thing to note is that not all IBS patientsexperience additional health problems and symptoms, so it is not a concern for all people withIBS. For those who do, however, symptoms and disorders beyond the bowel can add measurablyto the overall burden of illness for the individual, and also lead to greater health care needs andhealth care costs for IBS patients.It is by now well established that IBS patients visit doctors more than is typical for other people.Only recently has it been recognized, though, that most of the extra health care visits people withIBS make are not for their bowel problems. Levy et al.20 reported that IBS patients had abouttwice as many doctor visits compared to other patients in the same HMO, but they found that78% of the additional visits were due to other problems than IBS. It seems quite likely that theseextra non-gastrointestinal doctor visits of IBS patients are due to the tendency to experiencemore general body symptoms over time, based on study results we presented at the AnnualMeeting of the American Gastroenterological Association last year21. Using a scale askingpatients about the 26 physical symptoms in Table 1, we found that those IBS patients who reportan unusually high number of these symptoms over the past month missed six times as many daysfrom school or work due to illness (see Figure 1) compared to those with low or moderate(normal) symptoms. The ï¿½high-symptomï¿½ IBS patients also had twice as many doctor visits andmore hospital days (Figure 2), and their quality of life was furthermore measurably poorer onthe average.A general tendency to have a large number of body symptoms is therefore very costly in terms ofthe IBS patientï¿½s overall well-being and ability to function normally in life, and also increasessubstantially the health care costs for these individuals. These findings clearly underline the needto find a way to help the many IBS patients who score unusually high on body symptomquestionnaires to reduce that tendency.Is it possible to reduce non-gastrointestinal symptoms in IBS?It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results inimprovement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has notexamined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus ofstandard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, whichsometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures oftreatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS22 aswell as from research in England23 that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GIsymptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. Less is knownabout improvement in non-GI symptoms from cognitive-behavioral therapy, which is the otherwidely researched psychological treatment for IBS. However, there is every reason to believethat cognitive-behavioral treatment can reduce the tendency to experience a lot of generalphysical symptoms, based on a review of over 30 such treatment studies24. These benefits ofpsychological treatment for IBS point to extra value of such treatments for the subgroup of IBSpatients who have many non-GI symptoms.Research in coming years will hopefully identify other ways to improve the well-being and lifefunctioning of IBS patients by reducing non-GI symptoms, and this is likely to become anintegral part of managing IBS effectively in the subset of patients who suffer many symptomsand conditions beyond the bowel.References:1. Whorwell PJ, McCallum M, Creed FH, Roberts CT. Non-colonic features of irritable bowel syndrome. Gut 1986; 27:37ï¿½40.2. Jones KR, Palsson OS, Levy RL, Feld AJ, Longstreth GF, Bradshaw BH, Drossman DA, & Whitehead WE. Comorbid disorders andsymptoms in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) Compared to other gastroenterology patients. Gastroenterology 2001:120:A66.3. Zaman MS, Chavez NF, Krueger R, Talley NJ, Lembo T. Extraintestinal symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Gastroenterology 2001; 120(Suppl 1):A636.4. Maxton DG, Morris J, Whorwell PJ. More accurate diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome by the use of ï¿½non-colonicï¿½ symptomatology. Gut1991; 32:784ï¿½786.5. Whitehead WE, Palsson O, Jones KR. Systematic review of the comorbidity of irritable bowel syndrome with other disorders: what are thecauses and implications? Gastroenterology 2002 Apr; 122(4):1140-56.6. Aaron LA, Burke MM, Buchwald D. Overlapping conditions among patients with chronic fatigue syndrome, fibromyalgia, andtemporomandibular disorder. Arch Intern Med 2000; 160: 221ï¿½227.7. Walker EA, Gelfand AN, Gelfand MD, Green C, Katon WJ. Chronic pelvic pain and gynecological symptoms in women with irritable bowelsyndrome. J Psychosom Obstet Gynaecol 1996; 17:39ï¿½46.8. Whitehead WE, Palsson OS, Levy RL, Von Korff M, Feld AD, Turner MJ. Excess comorbidity for somatic disorders in irritable bowelsyndrome (IBS) is related to hypervigilance. Gastroenterology 2003 (abstract in press).9. Chang L. The association of functional gastrointestinal disorders and fibromyalgia. Eur J Surg Suppl 1998 ;( 583):32-6.10. Chang L, Mayer EA, Johnson T, FitzGerald LZ, Naliboff B. Differences in somatic perception in female patients with irritable bowelsyndrome with and without fibromyalgia. Pain 2000 Feb; 84(2-3):297-307.11. Toner BB, Garfinkel PE, Jeejeebhoy KN. Psychological factors in irritable bowel syndrome. Can J Psychiatry. 1990 Mar; 35(2):158-6112. Toner BB, Koyama E, Garfinkel PE, Jeejeebhoy KN, Di Gasbarro I. Social desirability and irritable bowel syndrome. Int J Psychiatry Med1992; 22(1):99-103.13. Whitehead WE, Palsson OS, Jones KR, Turner MJ, Drossman DA. Role of parental modeling in somatization of adults with irritable bowelsyndrome. Gastroenterology 2000; 122 (Suppl 1): A502.14. Whitehead WE, Winget C, Fedoravicius AS, Wooley S, Blackwell B. Learned illness behavior in patients with irritable bowel syndrome andpeptic ulcer. Dig Dis Sci 1982 Mar;27(3):202-8.15. Silverman DH, Munakata JA, Ennes H, Mandelkern MA, Hoh CK, Mayer EA. Regional cerebral activity in normal and pathologicalperception of visceral pain. Gastroenterology 1997 Jan; 112(1):64-72.16. Bonaz B, Baciu M, Papillon E, Bost R, Gueddah N, Le Bas JF, Fournet J, Segebarth C. Central processing of rectal pain in patients withirritable bowel syndrome: an fMRI study.Am J Gastroenterol 2002 Mar;97(3):654-61.17. Bernstein CN, Frankenstein UN, Rawsthorne P, Pitz M, Summers R, McIntyre MC. Cortical mapping of visceral pain in patients with GIdisorders using functional magnetic resonance imaging. Am J Gastroenterol 2002 Feb;97(2):319-27.18. Whitehead WE, Palsson OS, Levy RL, Von Korff M, Feld AD, Turner MJ. Comorbid psychiatric disorders in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)and inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). Gastroenterology 2003 (abstract in press).19. Palsson OS, Levy R,Von Korff M, Feld A, Turner MJ, Whitehead WE. Comorbidity and psychological distress in irritable bowel syndrome(IBS). Gastroenterology 2003 (abstract in press).20. Levy RL, Whitehead WE, Von Korff MR, Feld AD. Intergenerational transmission of gastrointestinal illness behavior. Am J Gastroenterol2000; 95:451ï¿½456.21. Palsson, O.S., Jones K.R., Turner M.J., Drossman D.A., & Whitehead, W.E. (2002). Impact of somatization and comorbid medicalconditions on health care utilization, disability, and quality of life in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Gastroenterology, 122 (Suppl 1): A501-502.22. Palsson OS, Turner MJ, Johnson DA, Burnelt CK, Whitehead WE. Hypnosis treatment for severe irritable bowel syndrome: investigation ofmechanism and effects on symptoms. Dig Dis Sci 2002 Nov; 47(11):2605-14.23. Gonsalkorale WM, Houghton LA, Whorwell PJ. Hypnotherapy in irritable bowel syndrome: a large-scale audit of a clinical service withexamination of factors influencing responsiveness. Am J Gastroenterol 2002 Apr; 97(4):954-61.24. Kroenke K, Swindle R. Cognitive-behavioral therapy for somatization and symptom syndromes: a critical review of controlled clinical trials.Psychother Psychosom 2000 Jul-Aug; 69(4):205-15. http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...idc/sitemap.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more really"FYIZ Gastroenterol 2003 May;41 5:405-12Hauser W.Medizinische Klinik I, Klinikum Saarbrucken gGmbH, Saarbrucken. w.haeuser###klinikum-saarbruecken.deHypnosis is one of the oldest remedies against physical diseases and mental disorders of mankind. The term hypnosis is used for the description of a technique as well as for the description of an altered state of consciousness which is induced by this technique. Hypnosis is a scientific tool in psychophysiological studies of gastrointestinal functions secretion, motility, visceral sensitivity and their processing in the central nervous system. Hypnosis is an empirically validated treatment of the irritable bowel syndrome even refractory to medical treatment which is recommended by international expert groups Rome II and the British Society of Gastroenterology. In diagnostic upper gastrointestinal endoscopy the relevance of hypnosis as an alternative of intravenous sedation needs to be clarified. Hypnosis cannot be recommended as an alternative for intravenous analgosedation in painful endoscopic therapeutic procedures of the gastrointestinal tract.PMID: 12772053" *Hypnosis is an empirically validated treatment of the irritable bowel syndrome even refractory to medical treatment which is recommended by international expert groups Rome II and the British Society of Gastroenterology.*


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Seriously, eric, you don't have to convince me of its positive effects. The study you posted about the long term effects was was interesting, though. Don't know if you talk to Mike or any other hypnotherapy experts, but I'd be interested to know on an intellectual level whether they really think there is a subconcious. Every hypnotherapy site I have seen has talked about it. It usually says that it is the best way to explain what has happening. I think its probably an easy way for people to understand HT a bit, but really is just a metaphor. I did do a bit of research myself, and modern psychology still considers the entire idea of a subconscious/unconscious to be inacurrate (with the exception of the few Freudian psychologists still out there).Anyway, I doubt many on this board care about it to that specific of a level. I just found it interesting.BackFire44


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

bf,i think it is interesting. i was not aware that the idea of the subconscious was being dismissed until i heard it from you. until proven otherwise, i think that HT and meditation create change by altering (or correcting) the frequencies of the brain (and even body). i believe that emotions such as extreme fear, extreme anger, .... will set up a pattern in the brain whereby the brain then starts to operate on a continual level with respect to the negative emotion. i.e., the brain takes on the vibratory nature of the negative emotions.practising HT or meditation might work similar to the "erase" button on a tape recorder.a lot of this is esoteric but that is where my journey has taken me recently --- into the realm of energy, energy medicine, quantum phenomena as it relates to larger systems.fascinating stuff. --but i think the best chance for it working is if the person addresses the physicals at the same time. --dysbiosis, food idiosyncracies that are borderline destructive such as the tissue damage caused by gluten, ...


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

BackFire44,Just had to jump in here...you said you wondered if there realy was a subconscious. Do you ever dream during the unconscious state of sleep?Wishing you well in your journey...


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Of course I do, goofygut. That doesn't mean there is a subconscious. The technical term "subconscious" refers to Freud's and Jung's old idea of there being a suppresed area of the brain that we cannot access easily in our conscious state. It was during dreams, hypnosis, and other such techniques that they accessed this area. They felt that many psychological problems are really a conflict between the subconscious and the conscious, and that by reconciling the two in some instances, a person could be more healthy.While its a nice idea and certainly makes some sense, psychologists have been unable to scientifically prove the existence of the subconscious, and current neuroscience tells us that it really isn't how the brain works. Also, Freud's idea of the ego, id, and superego are certainly outdated according to most practitioners. Also, Jung believed that the subconscious was in some way universal -- that we all shared parts of our subconscious with each other in a way. This idea hasn't been shown to be true either despite many psychologists who have tried.That doesn't mean that the idea of a subconscious isn't right at all. We obviously supress feelings or memories at times. Also, it can be a useful analogy to explain things to laymen who don't necessarily care about the technicalities of neuroscience. However, I think most psychologists would agree that it is not an accurate representation of what is really going on.Again, though, doesn't mean hypnotherapy doesn't work -- I am just arguing that it works for other reasons than accessing the subconscious mind. As an update for my HT progress -- my wife told me this weekend that I seem a lot more relaxed in general. I found myself getting angry a lot more slowly when I got frustrated this past week -- allowing myself to take it easy a lot more. I continue to be happy with the tapes and look forward to more improvement. BackFire44


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

-----"Also, Jung believed that the subconscious was in some way universal -- that we all shared parts of our subconscious with each other in a way. This idea hasn't been shown to be true either despite many psychologists who have tried."jung could turn out to be correct afterall. the "new physics" such as zero point field actually provides a very nice model that backs up what the chinese, the indians, jungians and many others have been stating for centuries. ZPF roughly describes how everything might be tied to everything else in the universe. any physicists out there are free to correct me on any of this.i think the new model that you are referring to concerning the brain --and therefore the mind-- being nothing more than a mechanistic, machine-like organ that works only due to the chemistry of neurotransmitters may end up being far too simple. i think the big pharm companies want us to believe in this model. "here take this drug and we can alter your brain and make you whole again".certainly some of it is true.anyway, i have been listening to the holosync tape for almost a week now and i notice a difference also. i hope it is not placebo.eric, i have claimed that i have very little stress in my life and that is true. i also don't get the adrenal flood of chemicals like i did in my 20's. in fact i hardly ever get the adrenalin rush. so even though you were wrong on that one i am seeing that something else was going on in the background.that something else is possibly what my holosync tape is fixing. i can only describe it in terms of " my brain seemed to operate in some very abnormal ways". truly fascinating if listening to a specially designed CD can change the way the brain operates on a permanent basis. revolutionary in fact. the CD i have puts different frequencies in each ear so that your brain creates a new one and then starts to operate at that new frequency.i would consider the holosync tape to be more of a constitutional treatment than the IBS tapes which are specific. the constitutional treatment may actually be a better way to go at least for me considering that my symptoms were at an all time low.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, the use of the subconcious is still used in the field of Hypnosis.Although modern research uses both the terms "subconcious" and "unconcious." More modern might use the term unconcious with doing the research. The subconcious is a more popular public term and still used in the field and in hypnotherapy. The subconcious is a way to get at the mind and body connections and communications and I believe the autonomic nervous system. The autonomic nervous system, runs digetion, you don't have to conciously think about digesting your food. The brain is also in charge of other important aspects of digestion and the system running right and control, as well as feelings, sensations and pain.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Kel, this is a guy I think you might like. He is very good and ties in ancient healing to modern real research --Deepak Chopra


yes, i have read it in the past. i plan on reading it again with a renewed appreciation especially now that i have experienced firsthand some of what he talks about. a good example would be the acupuncture treatments i had and the way they affected me on an emotional level. "Meditation as Medicine" by d.s. khalsa MD is the current book i am reading and it is along the same lines as chopra. amazing stuff. the Mind IS Body --- is one theme. another interesting tidbit from the book comes from a highly respected american researcher, Dr candace pert -- founder of the opiate system -- is that neurotransmitters bond not so much chemically to its receptor but due to a VIBRATIONAL force. once again it brings into play very esoteric ideas that may be sneered at by skeptics but i believe it. despite your ignoring the problem of dysbiosis it does exist. there is much evidence to support it. however, i can't help but to wonder if certain emotions set up a predominating 'vibration' in the body that is suitable for these so-called bad bugs. Dr candace pert's claims about the neurotransmitter/receptor relationship would probably also apply to a bacterial problem also. afterall, the bacteria attach via receptors. i certainly do not think that negative emotions are the reason for all illness but i see how it can continue to feed a vicious cycle. it is becoming clear to me that mind therapies can be extremely beneficial to us.a multimodal approach is what i think will work the best.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"despite your ignoring the problem of dysbiosis it does exist"Kel, I have numerous times pointed out stress research and IBS and the link it can cause to permeablity in the digestive tract. In this case the root cause would be stress! You never talk about that? Why?"there is much evidence to support it"Where is the evidence, for four years we keep hearing this, but not one person ever posts it or shows it in regards to IBS. What you don't understand is there are other major problems in IBS, unrelated to bacteria.But in IBS there are other problems already that they know about, these problems are very important to IBS, like an increase in mast cells or EC cells in the digestive system lining, it is certainly not all about bacteria in IBS. They actually know way more then you think they know about IBS.Before going off on really esoteric ideas and theories, its important to learn current brain research and how that really fits into IBS.However, I am a believer, in vibrations in general, not in regards to IBS, but in general.Another book you might really like is called the "holographic universe" that would peek your interest, thats for sure and it was written by a top math expert and top brain expert combined."feed a vicious cycle"It is what feeds the cycle and they have learn a whole lot more about why and these connections lately.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, I have to say this again, you are so focus on bacteria, its a problem, open your mind, its not the only issues.Modern IBS research focuses on"Scientists believe IBS symptoms are due to hypersensitive nerves that misfire pain signals to brain regions that register pain sensations. Research has shown that these pain signalsï¿½triggered by intestinal contractions, stress, hormonal changes, food and bloatingï¿½activate a different pattern of brain activity in people with IBS than in individuals without IBS.These findings suggest that IBS involves "faulty wiring" of nerves connecting the gastrointestinal tract and the brain." http://www.buffalo.edu/reporter/vol34/vol3...ticles/IBS.html There is a ton of Evidence about it all and permeability is a part of brain gut dysfunction.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

eric,what is the deal with your hypnosis tapes. a friend of yours who claims that the tapes helped so much also posted something around jan 21st that she was at the "end of her rope". i felt bad for her that she was suffering so greatly.i am wondering why she continues to suffer so much. are you overhyping the tapes? do they lose their effectiveness? are the people who use hypnosis just masking their symptoms? could it be that IBS is an intestinal dysbiosis issue more so than you give it credit for?let us get to the bottom of this so that she has more accurate information to act on. something is not right.p.s. this is not an attack on hypnosis. i really want this method to work. if it works it could be an incredible method of supplementing other treatments that i have discovered to work. also i am hoping that this method does have the ability to give the immune system a chance to get stronger.i just want to make sure that you are not overhyping hypnosis at the expense of other methods just because you make money selling the tapes.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Backfire-YOu kno when Mike got to one i think something in me changed and i turn into this weird, northern (possibly Liverpudlian) scouser with a tash and shell suit. Weird.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, you do not have all the information on that person, and you are also trying your best to blow it way out of proportion. Its mainly your trying to push my buttons once again. HT still helps that person and they still use it for relief. That person loves Mike and his tapes. are you overhyping the tapes? do they lose their effectiveness? are the people who use hypnosis just masking their symptoms? could it be that IBS is an intestinal dysbiosis issue more so than you give it credit for?"NO NO No is the answer and HT would help dysbosis anyway, so waht are you talking about? For one it boosts the immune system.You have single handly posted the most inaccurate information to this website to date period, then any other person. So far you have blammmed IBS on foods, mercury, dysbosis, your cuurent theory, bacteria, yeast, and so many others I lost count, and still totally ignore real IBS research, so go figure where the problem really lies, along with an anger problem you have and a need to go after me, when you cannot actually discuss real IBS research and problems. So instead you seem to think its fun to go after whatever you can to get at me and push buttons, instead of actually talking about IBS research. The other thing you do is base all IBS on yourself personally and your problems, which are many and not on the huge amount of information they have on it!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

------"Its mainly your trying to push my buttons once again. "eric,not true at all. I am actually very interested in hypnosis and meditation as a means of making our brain work better. that is why i posted the information from Dr mercola. I trust this doctor; he also recommends the EFT acupoint tapping that you like. it was acupressure that you mentioned; i don't know if you are aware of EFT but it is similar to acupressure.at this time i will ask you why you are so obsessed with attacking dr d's program. it has helped me enormously. most of it i figured out before i even read about it. a lot of it is common sense.he saved me a lot of money by getting me off the VSL#3. that probiotic does not even implant. his probiotics are human strain and they seem to have made a big difference in me. i could not gain weight no matter what i did but within a couple of weeks of being on his probiotics i started to gain weight. the same thing happened 3 years ago when i was using Natren NCFM strain of bacteria. the NCFM is the same that he uses. i think there is a connection.i would give dr d full credit for my remarkable turnaround except that i was also undergoing homeopathic treatment and i was even using TCM (chinese medicine). the homeopathy -- believe it or not -- is amazing. garywest wrote about his experiences and i seem to be having the same success as him. the homeopathic sulphur remedy has performed a near miracle on my food allergies. that i know for a fact.dr d's program did not help me with the food allergies. i think you have a couple of valid points about the brain being an issue but why do you need to go on such a warpath when people try to reverse dysbiosis.you say there is no evidence but that is not true. last month alone bonniei posted some excellent papers on IBS patients and dysbiosis. several people have done similar posting.i will agree with you that i do not think dysbiosis explains the entire story of IBS but i think a lot of people are going to achieve good results from addressing this issue. I certainly have benefited.Calid gets a stool analysis that turned up bad bacteria. if you had your way she would have forgone this testing and opted for HT tapes. does that make any sense at all?i mean think about it for a minute. a person is suffering horribly. she sends a stool analysis to a specialized lab...... they find bad bacteria....i suspect that calid may still have a rough go of things once her intestines replant but who knows.... maybe she will be far, far better off if the bacteria is gone.why do you want to deprive or of this chance to be well? what about Gret's recovery? what about mine? what about jenny snell? what about mtbike (i think he improved)???? what about the few other people that have posted success?i will admit that i am still skeptical that he can help everyone but what about the people he can help. don't they deserve a chance? at the minimum he can coach them into discovering what their triggers are.i would like to see dr d possibly incorporate a brain therapy such as holosync or even your tapes as an additional treatment for patients who still have symptoms or for people who have a stress problem. in the future he may do this. he is not God. he is still learning like the rest of us. there are no experts in IBS. the people you consider to be experts leave much to be desired. where is their success rate.they are so tied to their theory of psychosomatic origins that they pounced all over dr Pimental's work the minute it came out. they got war-like over it. why? probably because it did not match up with their theory. the proper response would have been to try and see value in it instead of trying to rip it to shreds.i can't help but to think that part of your attack on dr d is because you see him as a threat to your mission of selling HT tapes to everyone.i think it boils down to money and you view him as a threat to your business.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

it is also my opinion that the person who is "at the end of her rope" and cramps every time she eats something could possibly benefit from a stool analysis done by a lab that specializes in it. possibly she would benefit from the very high doses (60 billion) of human strain bacteria that dr d recommends. maybe she would benefit from some of the herbal treatments that he recommends. (personally i would be curious to see how she did after undergoing homeopathic constitutional treatment. england has a much bigger acceptance of it than the states. her queenie swears by it.)


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Kel,I've used the EFT method(from Dr. Mercola's)& it really helped. Don't know why I stopped doing it--I guess life got in the way. I still have the instructions somewhere, thanks for the reminder.Also wanted to point out that, rather than answer your q's--_________________________________________________i am wondering why she continues to suffer so much. are you overhyping the tapes? do they lose their effectiveness? are the people who use hypnosis just masking their symptoms? could it be that IBS is an intestinal dysbiosis issue more so than you give it credit for?_________________________________________________he goes on to attack you. I can tell you will, but I have to say this--Keep up the exploring. No one has a definitive answer for IBS, & until they do, those of us who have the initiative need to keep searching. Many folks have gotten back to 100% in all sorts of different ways--just knowing that is reason enough to keep trying different approaches which could one day bring our own unique biochemistry into homeostasis. From my lips....


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

-----"I don't care how many articles you cut and paste trying to discredit the bacteria aspect of my personal IBS, so far the treatment recommended by Dr. Dahlman IS WORKING...........you should be happy, not trying to discredit both him and myself. I've given up being respectful to you, you are totally inconsiderate and narrow minded. " http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=1;t=037015;p=8 eric,why can't you be considerate to the people who are trying to get better on the above thread? does this stem from year 2000 when dr d and you expressed a difference of opionion? if so, then why take it out on innocent people? gret is doing better and so are several other people. i am grateful for the things he taught me. my health is better off for the encounter.hypnotherapy may work for some people but what about those that it does not work for? what about the people who only get moderate amounts of relief from it? it seems like you want to take away everyone's chances at treating intestinal dysbiosis just because your experts are focused on other things. does not make sense to me. i even think that your only supporter has backed away from supporting you on the other thread.why do you want to ruin the good things that you do by making everyone hostile.************************************on a brighter note, i definitely think i feel different after listening to the meditation CD. the "CLUTTER" from my brain seems to be way down.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

I am wondering.......if someone had/has a mental illess and used ht tapes for ibs then is it possible the symptoms would "pop up" somewhere else? Or no mental illness and still have Conversion disorder? Practicing hypnotherapy and meditation tapes are different...one has a suggestion implanted and the other SHOULD be silent when "in that place". Joann


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

KelDont even waste your time trying to explain....


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

hello ohnometo!Joanninteresting questions. already i have several questions concerning the meditation tape that i listen to. i can't explain it but it seems to be doing as claimed. i feel more peaceful. i don't think it will be a cure-all but i think my brain needs to be put into a more restful state. this would have to help.eric,as of the last month or so i have been better than in 20 years. out of any given 7 days i am very good on roughly 5 of the days but experience very slight pressure at the end of the day on the other 2 days. the pressure intensifies around people. i am thinking that is due to the brain aspect of this disorder (the fact that it intensifies around people).If after another 30 days i notice that that phenomena disappears then i will have to assume that your HT postings have played a role in further symptom reduction and i will publicly thank you.by "HT postings" i mean that the information you posted gave me the necessary motivation to experiment with my friends Holosync CD.since I have been polysymptomatic for 20 years, i will take all the relief i can get.i conclude that all my initial attempts at HT and meditation were not of long enough duration, and i still had a raging case of dysbiosis and food allergies that needed to be taken care of. --and that is why the HT did not help me 10 years ago.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

http://gsbs.utmb.edu/microbook/ch026.htm Citrobacter Freundii and Proteus Mirabilis eric,which CD -- 1, 2 3, or 4 of the hypnosis tapes will get rid of these nasty little buggers?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

all joking aside i just had a serious thought. what if you and some of the other HT users ARE masking your symptoms.--and because you have not got to the root of your problem you still suffer in various ways.ex. maybe this explains nikki's continued crampingmaybe this explains what is going on with your brain (i am being 100% serious here). you claim to have dyslexia and also numbness in your fingers. i have a hunch that you may be slowly being poisoned by endotoxins from a slightly dysbiotic gut.don't dismiss it just yet. it is fairly plausible and i think that even you were posting topics last month questioning the possibility of it.maybe your HT works but could work a lot better if you cleaned up your flora.the only problem is that the GSDL can't identify dozens and dozens of species of bacteria.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

--------"Well, turns out that Proteus Mirabilis has been suggested as an etiological agent in Rheumatoid Arthritis. The mechanism may be related to the molecular cross reactivity between the P. Mirabilis and the HLA antigens, specifically HLA-DR4 (above my head). "eric,did you catch this one? calid and i were discussing arthritis 2 months ago and look what turns up.i'm going to have to put a call into dr drossman immediately. i know that it does not fit into his theory and therefore it will be rejected but what the heck i'll give it a try anyway.hmmm makes you wonder about other links like fibro and IBS, CFIDS and IBS, mental illness and IBS, urinary problems and IBS......etc


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I sure hope HT does not mask symptoms. What a nightmare that would be.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Kel, There are books out regarding bacteria and arthritis. whereby some docs have treated with antibiotics and arthritis gone. Joann


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Kel, Meditation tapes you are using.....it does not give "positive suggestions" Right? Joann


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

----"There are books out regarding bacteria and arthritis. whereby some docs have treated with antibiotics and arthritis gone."yes, i read one and it seemed interesting. dr mercola has a writeup on it.*********************************the meditation tape (Holosync) gives no suggestions. it is only designed to get the brain to operate at a different frequency. supposedly a frequency that is relaxing. the sound it plays is the rain and chimes. It has a money back guarantee. ear phones must be used. http://www.mercola.com/article/neuro_technologies.htm so far i think it is doing as claimed and it could possibly be a nice assist to IBSers. even people who recover from dr d's program might find them useful. i won't know for another month or so if the CD has definitely helped with the slight pressure sensations that i feel at night once in a while.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

e?


----------



## shallenbeck (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, I am very new to this site. I have been suffering with IBS on and off since I was 10 yrs-old and am now 25. The last 7 months have been the worst ever! I am getting married in July, do you think these tapes you are all talking about will help me not be sick for my wedding day and honemoon? It seems like almost everyone is talking about the same tapes, by Mike. Are these the best? Where do I get info about them? Thanks!Lina


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lina, you can find info on Mike's program here: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com Mike has worked with IBS patients since 1991, and the program helped me from being almost a recluse to now living without constant IBS attacks, read about it and also visit the hypnotherapy forum for more info as well.







All the best to you.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lina,Its highly probable that the stress of your upcoming wedding is making your symptoms worse. By all means, try the tapes. If you are looking for an immediate response and have the resources, you might try cognitive behavior therapy, though. In your case, you have a deadline that you are trying to prepare your body for. The tapes will certainly help, I believe, but you may get quicker results that are more geared toward your life with a good cognitive behavior therapist. I'm sure you are worried about having problems on your wedding day, but you will be able to find the resources to stop those problems. I'm sure your wedding day will be beautiful and free from pain. I'd at least order the tapes -- they'll help you to cope on that day.BackFire44


----------



## shallenbeck (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info cookies. Backfire, thank you for the good advice. I don't even know how I would go about finding a congnitive behavior therapist. But, I am definately considering these tapes.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

The tapes will probabably take at least 30 days to start having an effect, so you should figure it out pretty soon. As for the therapist, if you are really interested I'm sure we could figure out a good one in your area. I know that a lot of people would rather do it themselves than go see a therapist -- that's why the tapes are so popular; but if you are very stressed out and want to do everything possible in a short amount of time, I think a situation where it is tailored specifically to you are your needs would work best. Anyway, best of luck.BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, you tell me if people are better five years later after stopping the treatment? Z Gastroenterol 2003 May;41 5:405-12Hauser W.Medizinische Klinik I, Klinikum Saarbrucken gGmbH, Saarbrucken. w.haeuser###klinikum-saarbruecken.deHypnosis is one of the oldest remedies against physical diseases and mental disorders of mankind. The term hypnosis is used for the description of a technique as well as for the description of an altered state of consciousness which is induced by this technique. Hypnosis is a scientific tool in psychophysiological studies of gastrointestinal functions secretion, motility, visceral sensitivity and their processing in the central nervous system. *Hypnosis is an empirically validated treatment of the irritable bowel syndrome even refractory to medical treatment which is recommended by international expert groups Rome II and the British Society of Gastroenterology. * In diagnostic upper gastrointestinal endoscopy the relevance of hypnosis as an alternative of intravenous sedation needs to be clarified. Hypnosis cannot be recommended as an alternative for intravenous analgosedation in painful endoscopic therapeutic procedures of the gastrointestinal tract.PMID: 12772053GastroenterologyThe growing case for hypnosis as adjunctive therapy for functional gastrointestinal disorders http://www2.us.elsevierhealth.com/scripts/...16508502004821& Why Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. Clinical hypnosis: Something for you?By Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D. You sit comfortably reclined in an easy chair in a softly lit office. As you listen to your therapist with your eyes closed, you find your body relaxing more and more. Guided by the calm and confident voice, you allow your mind to let go and turn inward. You drowsily notice a mildly curious floating sensation in your body, as if you are not really sitting in the chair anymore, but rather floating - in the air, or in water. The voice talking to you gradually becomes more distant, and you even find yourself forgetting that it is there... but somehow the soothing voice continues to affect you, gently and almost automatically. As you relax even further, your awareness of where you are, why you are there, and who is speaking to you, recedes into the back of your mind. You just content yourself with effortlessly allowing the voice to act on you, and with enjoying this state of profound relaxation and deep calm... You are having a typical hypnotic experience. THE ENIGMA OF HYPNOSIS Hypnosis is one of the most intriguing phenomena in our mental functioning. It is full of seeming paradoxes: It is definitely not sleep, and yet is not really a waking state either; it depends on attention and concentration, and still is most often characterized by letting go and relaxing; it is most easily induced by a skilled person using specific verbal techniques, and yet it is exclusively the product of the hypnotized person's own mental abilities. Hypnosis has been extensively investigated in a scientific manner over a period of sixty years - and yet no generally accepted definition of the phenomenon exists. Fortunately, though, there is agreement among researchers and practitioners about what typically occurs when a person experiences the hypnotic state, and how the hypnotic state can be used to help people with a variety of problems. WHAT REALLY HAPPENS UNDER HYPNOSIS Hypnosis involves, more than anything else, changes in a person's attention and concentration. The focus of attention is narrowed, and the things attended to are experienced more intensely than in the ordinary waking state. Hypnosis has therefore been likened to turning out the lights in a windowless room and looking around with a flashlight. What you focus on holds your entire attention under hypnosis, so you tend to experience whatever you think of, imagine or remember, more vividly and clearly than you ordinarily can. At the same time, things which are outside the narrow focus of enhanced attention at any given time may be forgotten. For this reason, people sometimes temporarily become disoriented under hypnosis: Their awareness of where they are, the reality of their life situation, and even occasionally, exactly who they are, becomes clouded. Another characteristic of the hypnotic state is a subjective sense of "involuntariness". People often state that under hypnosis they feel like passive observers to whatever takes place. For example, if you are asked under hypnosis to raise your hand, you may feel your hand rising like a robot arm, without any conscious doing or even decision on your part. This automaticity is by some considered the hallmark of true hypnotic experience. This is not really helpless involuntariness, however. Experience shows that if you really need to or want to, you can resist any direct suggestion on part of the hypnotist. You can even wake yourself from of the hypnotic state if you really want to.People typically experience both mental tranquility and physical relaxation under hypnosis (relaxation is not a necessary condition for hypnosis, however; one can be both mentally and physically tense, and still be in a state of deep hypnosis). Various changes in perception are also common under hypnosis. Some people feel great heaviness coming over their bodies, others feel very light, numb or even disembodied. Subjective floating, sinking, spinning, and tingling sensations are often reported. Other changes that accompany the hypnotic state, are the ones which make hypnosis a remarkable tool for mental and physical healing and make the various specialized hypnotic techniques possible. For example, hypnotic analgesia, the blocking of pain with the aid of hypnosis, depends on the mindï¿½s ability to alter body perception in response to suggestion under hypnosis. Age regression, where the personï¿½s mind recreates past experiences in vivid detail as if the events are being relived, relies on the greatly facilitated access to remote memory. Automatic writing, where the subjectï¿½s arm is temporarily disengaged from consciousness and allowed to write out responses reflecting unconscious material, depends on the mind's passive automaticity; and projective techniques, such as watching something revealing about your problem on an imagined TV screen, make use of the enhanced creativity and imaginative ability possible under hypnosis. Finally, posthypnotic suggestions, which are instructions given to people under hypnosis that affect them after they wake up, rely on the increased automatic receptivity to suggestions in the hypnotic state. HYPNOSIS AS A HELPING TOOLHypnosis has countless uses in psychotherapy, psychiatry and various medical specialties. The use of hypnotic techniques by the helping professions has increased steadily in recent years, because hypnosis is gaining widespread acceptance as a safe, reliable, effective and comfortable alternative or adjunct to other, more traditional methods. In the modern climate of skyrocketing health care costs, hypnosis is also proving invaluable as an aid in speeding recovery from physical and mental problems. Clinical hypnosis is, however, by no means a new healing tool. The first uses of hypnosis by health professionals occurred more than two hundred years ago. In its early days, clinical hypnosis was used to treat hysterical conditions, and was also very useful for the induction of anesthesia in surgery in the days before anesthetic drugs. For example, James Esdaile, a Scottish physician working in India in the early part of 19th century performed over three hundred and forty major operations, including amputations and removal of large tumors, with hypnosis as the only anesthetic. Around the turn of the 20th century, Sigmund Freud used hypnosis extensively in the first years of his psychicatric practice, but abandoned it in favor of psychoanalysis, a slower but more meticulous method of mental healing. In the first half of the 20th century, hypnosis was often viewed as an exotic or fringe method in medicine and psychology, but slowly gained respect as a potent clinical tool. It finally earned formal recognition as a valuable tool in health care in 1958, when the Council on Mental Health of the American Medical Association recommended that instruction in hypnosis be included in medical school curricula. Hypnosis was similarily embraced several years later by the American Psychological Association. Thousands of psychologists, dentists, and physicians in various specialties now have thorough training in hypnotic methods within their specialty areas. Professional organizations in clinical hypnosis provide extensive training and continuing education in hypnosis, and provide their members with specific ethical guidelines for the professional use of hypnosis. WHAT HYPNOSIS CAN DO FOR YOU There are many good reasons to seek the services of medical professionals or psychotherapists skilled in the use of hypnosis. In psychotherapy, hypnotic techniques are effective in speeding the process of therapy. Hypnosis is used effectively to facilitate patients' understanding of themselves or their problems, extinguish unfortunate habits, uncover repressed or forgotten memories, reduce anxiety and fears, and develop a new and more adaptive outlook. In medicine and health psychology, hypnosis is used to effectively treat irritable bowel syndrome, reduce pain and discomfort associated with medical procedures such as childbirth, treatment of burns, and surgery where anesthesia cannot be used effectively. It is also used to treat chronic pain and psychosomatic problems and counter unhealthy habits that contribute to illness. In dentistry, hypnotic analgesia is an effective needleless alternative to topical anaesthetic drugs, reduces bleeding and discomfort in oral surgery, and is used to treat teeth grinding and temporomandibular joint (TMJ) syndrome.WHAT TO EXPECTMany people feel somewhat apprehensive and have numerous questions when they consider the possibility of seeking clinical hypnosis for their problems. The following are answers to some of the most common questions and concerns people voice about hypnosis:How does it feel to be hypnotized? There is really no such thing as a specific hypnotized feeling. As described earlier, a number of different experiences are commonly associated with the hypnotic state. The most unique characteristic, the one that people tend to remember best and find most surprising, is perhaps the subjective sense of "involuntariness" - of things happening without you (seemingly) acting to make them happen. Will I lose consciousness? As mentioned above, hypnosis is not sleep. Ordinarily, you will be conscious of everything that goes on when you are in the hypnotic state. Sometimes, though, you may relax so much under hypnosis that you may drift off and lose track of what is happening, - or even fall asleep ! Will I reveal deep secrets about myself? In some psychotherapeutic applications of hypnosis, it is important to uncover mental material that is related to the problem being treated, - material which you have been ignoring or keeping secret from others and even from yourself. However, no such uncovering is needed in many applications of clinical hypnosis (especially in medical and dental hypnosis - in the treatment of IBS with hypnosis no such uncovering is necessary). If you are very uneasy about the possibility of introspective exploration of this kind, you should discuss it with your hypnotist in the beginning of your work together. Uncovering techniques may not be needed at all to deal with your problem. Hypnosis can be used in many different ways. Will I do something embarrassing or silly? A clinical hypnotist will not make you cluck like a chicken or do other things for amusement at your expense. You do, however, sometimes act differently under hypnosis than you do in the normal waking state. You may become more emotional or feel more childlike. If the process involves uncovering of past experiences, these might also feel embarrassing or uncomfortable. Your therapist is used to such things, however, so there is no need to feel embarrassed. And generally, the benefits of the hypnotic intervention will by far outweigh the slight discomfort on your part from any deviation from prim and proper behavior which might occur. What if I do not want to lose control of myself? Hypnosis does involve a certain amount of letting go of yourself and opening up to a new experience. However, you are not really losing control of yourself when you respond to what the hypnotist suggests. You are making the decision to go along with his or her guidance at every step. You can benefit from hypnosis as long as you are willing to go along with the instructions of hypnotist. It may be helpful to think of the hypnotist as your personal coach - a person helping you to master new ways to use your own mind.What if I do not wake up again? Not to worry. Only in movies and bad novels do people get stuck in the hypnotic state. In the real world, it happens only very rarely that people cannot be immediately brought back into the ordinary waking state at the end of a hypnosis session. When that happens, it may simply take them a little longer to come to, or they slip into ordinary sleep and have a nap, and then wake up. In either case, there is no reason for concern. Can I be made to do things I do not want to do? Contrary to a popular belief, people under hypnosis are not captive and spellbound. They can resist direct instructions that are at odds with their wishes or moral standards. For this reason, it is not as easy as one might think to make people do things against their will with hypnosis. Unfortunately, however, it has been adequately demonstrated, both in experiments and in established rare cases of misconduct, that hypnosis can be deliberately misused by a skilled hypnotist through the use of sophisticated deception. This is the most important reason for seeking a reputable professional whom you feel comfortable as your hypnotist. If you begin to feel uncomfortable with the person you have selected, talk about it. And if you feel you cannot do so, remember that you are the customer and you are always free to leave without making any apologies. What if I cannot be hypnotized? The odds are against it. While the degree to which people are receptive to hypnosis varies from individual to individual, the great majority of people, perhaps three out of every four individuals, can be hypnotized to a sufficient degree to enjoy some of the benefits that hypnosis can offer. Aren't gullible or simple-minded people most easily hypnotizable? Not at all. In fact, researchers have found that more intelligent people are slightly more hypnotizable. It seems that openness to new experiences, rather than gullability, is related to hypnotic ability.Are women more hypnotizable than men? Research has conclusively shown that, on the average, there is no difference between men and women in their susceptibility to hypnosis.Can hypnosis be dangerous to my mental health? The state of hypnosis is generally very safe and free from complications - probably no more disturbing to your mind than ordinary sleep. However, in rare cases, people who suffer from mental problems to such degree that they are struggling with their grip on reality may get worse due to the disorientation which is a part of hypnotic experience. Also, hypnosis involves enhanced contact with unconscious material. Individuals hiding something very uncomfortable or traumatic from themselves may therefore occasionally feel agitated after hypnosis as a result of coming too close to their secrets under hypnosis. This is an important reason for choosing only a well trained and competent clinical hypnotist who would be able to help you deal with such effects. For most people, however, the experience of hypnosis is pleasantly relaxing and refreshing. The only aftereffects you are likely to experience are possible drowsiness and disorientation for the first few minutes afterwards, and possibly stiff neck or (rarely) a minor headache. All these side effects are transient and harmless. Can people hypnotize themselves? Yes, they can. Entering hypnosis is simply a mental skill, and hypnotherapists commonly believe that regular hypnosis is nothing more than assisted self-hypnosis. It is just more easily learned under the guidance of a skilled hypnotist. However, once you have mastered it, you can do it on your own. This is the goal in many applications of clinical hypnosis, such as for pain control, where the benefits of hypnosis need to be available at any time. HOW TO FIND A QUALIFIED HYPNOTIST Hypnosis is kind of like an empty syringe. Anybody can stick a needle into your body, and similarily, anybody can learn, in the space of half an hour, to induce a hypnotic state in another person. Hypnosis in itself, though, does not help people with physical or psychological problems, anymore than sticking them with a hypodermic needle does. The benefits of hypnosis depend almost entirely on what is done after the hypnotic state has been induced (that is, what is put into the "syringe"), and this is what requires professional skill and specialized knowledge and training. Hypnosis has many non-clinical uses. It can be of use in improving your golf game, helping you relax, or enhancing your creativity. If you are seeking psychotherapeutic or medical benefits from hypnosis, however, it is important to choose your hypnotist carefully.Hypnosis is not restricted or regulated by law in many states in the U.S. This is a cause for great concern to many health professionals who use hypnosis. It means that any kind of person, regardless of education, training or experience can, and does, offer you hypnosis services. Hypnosis is sometimes misused, either deliberately or, more often, due to incompetence. It is essential that you take care to find a properly qualified and educated professional to conduct medical or psychological hypnosis. A self-proclaimed "hypnotherapist", often found through the yellow pages, may not have any formal education in mental health or psychotherapy. A "professional hypnotist", by the same token, means nothing more than a person who hypnotizes people for money. Furthermore, most hypnosis certificates and vanity titles such as C. Ht. ("certified hypnotherapist") have little or no bearing on the quality of a hypnotist or give indications of his or her qualifications to treat health problems.. There are two good guidelines for finding a qualified clinical hypnotist:1. The only people qualified to treat your mental or physical problems with hypnosis, are those who are also qualified to treat the same problems without hypnosis. Therefore you need to look for proper and accepted clinical degrees, specialties in the particular area relevant to your problem. More importantly, find out whether the person is a state-licensed health professional. This is important because each state regulated who is qualified through education and training to practice each area of clinical work. The only exception to this is if you are referred directly by a clinician to a hypnotherapist for a specific purpose. 2. Look for a person who is a member of one of the two reputable national organizations of professionals in clinical hypnosis. These are the American Society for Clinical Hypnosis and the Society for Clinical and Experimental Hypnosis (ASCH). Both organizations restrict their membership to qualified and properly licensed professionals, provide training of high quality, and require their members to adhere to ethics codes that dictate proper uses of clinical hypnosis. You can write to ASCH (enclosing a stamped, self-addressed envelope) and get a list to practicing members of the society in your area. Their address is:The American Society of Clinical Hypnosis130 East Elm Court, Suite 201Roselle, IL 60172 http://www.ibshypnosis.com/hypnosisabout.html Hypnotherapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders By: Peter J. Whorwell, M.D., University Hospital of South Manchester, England "Unfortunately, the word "hypnosis" often conjures up a whole variety of frequently quite negative connotations even within the medical profession. Many equate the phenomenon with the mind being taken over by the hypnotist and with loss of control by the recipient, which needless to say, is completely erroneous. As a consequence of this, the whole subject is surrounded by a cloud of mystery, which regrettably is often encouraged by those who practice the technique. Although unlikely to ever happen, it would probably be best if a completely new word could be coined for that of hypnosis so that all the "baggage" that accompanies it could be left behind. It seems likely that a variety of techniques such as relaxation, yoga, transcendental meditation, reflexology, aromatherapy, and others are different methods of achieving a similar state to that witnessed in hypnosis. Hypnosis probably only differs in that it concentrates more on the "trance" element and is usually targeted at a specific problem, which in the past has most often been identified as psychological. However, we have applied the use of hypnosis in a more physical way without, of course, forgetting its psychological benefits. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) would seem to be a disorder that might be amenable to treatment with hypnosis. There is no structural damage and the various possible underlying mechanisms such as disordered motility and visceral (internal) sensitivity might be susceptible to modulation by the mind. Thus, nearly 20 years ago, we undertook the first controlled trial of hypnotherapy in this disorder. The results were extremely encouraging and eventually led us to developing a hypnotherapy unit dedicated to the provision of this service. We recently published an audit of the first 250 patients treated and found that hypnosis not only helps the symptoms of IBS but also significantly improves quality of life.(1) Interestingly, it also relieves the additional symptoms from which so many patients with IBS suffer such as nausea, lethargy, backache, and urinary problems. This is in sharp contrast to the medications currently available for IBS, which often help one or two symptoms if at all. We have also undertaken some research in an attempt to ascertain how hypnosis might lead to benefit. There is no doubt that it can improve anxiety and coping capacities as might be expected. However, of far more interest, was the observation that motility and visceral sensitivity could also be modified in the desired direction. Thus, this approach to treatment appears to offer symptomatic, psychological, and physiological benefit and this presumably explains why it appears to be so effective. However, hypnosis should not be regarded as a panacea as up to 25% of patients fail to respond. Even when patients do improve, conventional approaches to treatment should not necessarily be ignored. Therefore it is still important that lifestyle factors such as diet are also taken into account. In addition, some patients may find that an occasional loperamide or laxative, depending on the bowel habit abnormality, maybe required. One concern over the use of hypnotherapy is the possibility that patients might relapse once a course of treatment has been completed. We have recently addressed this question with a study on the long-term follow up of patients attending the unit. This has shown that after a period of between one and five years, 83% of responders remained well with 59% requiring no further medication at all. Patients also took much less time off work and consulted the medical profession less often. Following the success in patients with IBS, we have recently looked at the use of hypnotherapy in functional dyspepsia, which is a closely related condition resulting in primarily upper gastrointestinal symptoms. Again, compared with controls, the hypnotherapy patients showed substantial improvements in both symptoms and quality of life. One of the most striking outcomes of this particular study was that, after a follow up of one year, not one patient in the hypnotherapy group required any further medication compared with 82% and 90% of subjects in the 2 control groups. Similar trends to those observed in the IBS studies were seen for a reduction in medical consultations and time off work. Unfortunately, most patients, especially those with severe symptoms, require multiple sessions of treatment. In our unit, we allow up to 12 sessions which therefore results in this being a time consuming and costly approach in the short term. However, as a result of the undoubted sustained benefits of treatment, it has been calculated that it becomes cost effective within 2 years when compared to conventional approaches. As new (and likely expensive) drugs now in development for IBS reach the market, hypnotherapy may become a more viable option from the financial point of view. Hypnotherapy therefore appears to be a realistic option in the treatment of conditions such as IBS. Our success has been reproduced by others, but the technique has, so far, not been generally adopted. This is probably because of the unfounded suspicion that surrounds the subject coupled with the fact it is not something with which most physicians or gastroenterologists are especially familiar. Hopefully these negative attributes will decline with time, especially if the success of the technique continues to be supported by a strong evidence base. "http://66.218.71.225/search/cache?p=abouti...138&c=482&yc=25 15&icp=1[/URL]"Hypnosis Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D., Research Associate, Department of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill The Mind and IBS The standard medical methods currently used to treat irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are of some help to the majority of people with the disorder. However, up to half(1) of IBS sufferers are dissatisfied with the results of standard medical management, and many continue to have frequent symptoms after seeing doctors about them. In recent years, other alternatives have been sought to help these individuals. There has been growing interest in the possibility of using the mind to soothe the symptoms of IBS. Mental states clearly affect the way the gut behaves in people with IBS, and in fact, also in people who have no gastrointestinal problems. Although IBS is probably not caused by stress directly, it is well established from research that psychological stress increases the symptoms of many people who have the disorder. If the mind can have such a powerful negative influence on the intestinal tract, it would seem to make sense that the mind could be used to have a positive or calming influence on the intestines. Several psychological methods to treat IBS symptoms have been tested in formal research studies, including biofeedback, cognitive therapy, psychodynamic (insight-oriented) therapy, and hypnosis treatment. It is unclear, to date, which of these psychological treatment methods is most effective, for they have generally not been tested side by side. However, cognitive therapy(2,3) and hypnosis treatment(4-7) have had the highest reported success rates in repeated formal research studies, with improvement seen in 80% or more of all treated patients in some studies. Hypnosis treatment will be discussed specifically in this article. Hypnotherapy Clinical hypnosis is a method of inducing and making use of a special mental state where the mind is unusually narrowly and intensely focused and receptive. In such a state, verbal suggestions and imagery can have a greater impact on a person's physical and mental functioning than otherwise is possible. Unlike the popular portrayal of hypnosis in movies, on television, or in stage entertainment, a clinical hypnotherapist does not use any power over the person who is hypnotized. The only power at work in clinical hypnosis is the power the patient has to enter and make use of this special mental state. The treatment is comfortable, and generally without any negative side effects for psychologically sound individuals. The person who is hypnotized is typically fully aware of everything that happens under hypnosis both during and after the hypnosis session. Research has demonstrated that hypnosis can be used to have various effects on gastrointestinal functioning. It can slow down the propulsive movement of material through the intestinal tract(8), can increase or decrease acid secretion in the stomach(9), can sometimes reduce or eliminate nausea and vomiting(10), and can reduce the relapse rate of duodenal ulcers(11) and improve long-term management of functional dyspepsia(12). Hypnosis for IBS The results of the first formal research study(4) on hypnosis treatment for IBS were published in the Lancet in 1984. The investigators, Dr. Peter Whorwell and his group in Manchester in England, reported remarkable success from a seven-session hypnosis treatment of 15 patients with severe IBS problems who had not responded to any other treatment. All 15 patients treated with seven sessions of hypnotherapy improved, with dramatic improvement seen in all the central symptoms of IBS. The researchers furthermore showed that this therapeutic impact was not merely due to belief or expectancy of improvement, because a comparison group of 15 IBS patients who were instead treated with the same number of psychotherapy sessions and also received placebo pills (pills with no medication) showed only slight improvement. This was a powerful demonstration of the impact hypnotherapy could have on IBS, and led to considerable subsequent interest in this approach to IBS treatment. Since this first report, more than a dozen other published research reports have confirmed that hypnosis treatment is effective in treating IBS. Generally, the treatment procedures reported in the literature consists of 4 to 12 sessions (shorter treatment than 7 sessions may be a bit less effective). Hypnosis sessions are typically conducted weekly or once every other week, last 30-40 minutes and consist of induction of hypnosis followed by deep relaxation and the use of gut-directed imagery and suggestions. Patients are commonly given short audiotape hypnosis home exercises to use during the course of treatment in addition to the sessions with the clinicians. The experience to date may be outlined as follows: Reported success rates range from approximately 70-95% in all studies with any significant number of patients [for example, in the work of the Manchester group in England(4,5,13) and our studies(6,7)]. The improvement enjoyed from this treatment often lasts at least two years after the end of treatment(5). All major IBS symptoms improve from this kind of treatment (abdominal pain, diarrhea/constipation, and bloating). There are some indications that individuals with certain characteristics are somewhat less likely to benefit from this kind of treatment(5,7,13): People with very little hypnotizability (perhaps 15-25 % of all people), persons with psychiatric disorders, and maybe (according to one report) males with diarrhea-predominant type of IBS. This treatment can be effective also when people are treated in groups(14). In addition to effects on physical symptoms, the treatment commonly improves psychological well-being and life functioning substantially(6,7,13,15) and can have long-term positive effects in reducing disability and health care costs and improving the quality of life of IBS patients(15). How hypnosis treatment improves IBS symptoms Although it is by now well established that hypnosis treatment often improves the symptoms of IBS, it remains a mystery exactly how hypnosis influences IBS in such a beneficial way. Our research team has conducted two studies to try to shed some light on this issue, using completely standardized seven-session protocol with written hypnosis scripts where all treated patients receive the same exact hypnosis treatment word for word. Our first study(6), which was the first hypnosis group trial for IBS in the U.S., was conducted in Dr. Whitehead's research laboratory at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill in 1995-1996. In this study, we sought to understand how the treatment influenced the intestinal tract, by measuring changes in rectal pain sensitivity and gut muscle tone with a computerized balloon inflation test. We found no significant changes in pain sensitivity or muscle tone in the gut after hypnosis treatment. However, 17 of the 18 treated patients, all of whom had unsuccessfully tried conventional treatment methods, rated their IBS symptoms significantly improved after treatment. It should be noted that the Manchester group has also conducted two studies to examine the changes in the gut after hypnosis treatment. They similarly found no overall changes in gut pain sensitivity (although in one study(16) a subgroup of the most pain-sensitive individuals showed reduced sensitivity) nor muscle tone changes after treatment, even though the clinical symptoms of their patients improved. We conducted our second study(7) at Eastern Virginia Medical School in Norfolk, Virginia, to examine whether the effects of the hypnotherapy on IBS could be explained by treatment changes in nervous system activity, and also to test further our standardized treatment protocol. Twenty-four people with severe IBS were treated with our standard protocol, and we measured the activity of the autonomic nervous system (the part of the nervous system that automatically controls the body's inner functions) in various ways before and after treatment. We measured sweat gland activity, heart rate, blood pressure, skeletal muscle tension, and skin temperature in the participants, both at rest and in response to a standard mental stress task (problem-solving under time pressure). Twenty-one of the 24 patients (87.5%) treated in the study improved substantially and maintained their improvement at 10-month follow-up. The only change we saw after hypnosis treatment in the nervous system data, however, was a small reduction in sweat gland activity, suggesting somewhat lessened physical stress. This seemed to be unrelated to the much larger improvement in clinical symptoms from the treatment, and could not account for the mechanism of improvement. In contrast, we did find that patients had greatly reduced experience of general (non-IBS) bodily symptoms after treatment, and this was statistically related to their improvement of IBS symptoms. This suggests that changes in the mind's interpretation of, or attention to, signals from the body play some role in the improvement. The overall conclusion from our work and the studies of the Manchester group is that we still know relatively little about exactly what makes the hypnosis treatment so effective for IBS, in spite of four studies examining that to date. We plan to continue doing research to address that question. Efforts to make hypnosis treatment for IBS more widely available As IBS sufferers in the U.S. have become increasingly aware of hypnosis as a treatment option, we have received numerous inquiries about how people can get such therapy in their home area. Unfortunately, the demand for such treatment is largely unmet in the U.S. For that reason, we are making two types of effort to help make this treatment more generally available: A list of clinicians in the U.S. who use a treatment protocol standardized by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D et.al., from the Department of Medicine, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, may be found at this web site: http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html We started a couple of years ago to give qualified clinicians, nationwide, permission (at no cost) to use the treatment protocol we have tested and found successful in our research studies. The protocol package contains verbatim scripts and full instructions sufficient for experienced hypnotherapists to successfully conduct such treatment. In this way, more than eighty clinicians throughout the country have been able to begin using this treatment. To further facilitate this, we have established a Web page where individuals with IBS can get information about clinicians using hypnotherapy for IBS in different states, and where clinicians can request our treatment protocol package. The web address is www.ibshypnosis.com. Secondly, we are now conducting a pilot study at UNC-Chapel Hill, under the direction of Dr. Whitehead, of a home treatment version of our standardized treatment protocol. In this study, IBS patients receive the same treatment, word-for-word, as in our studies, but instead of working with a clinician in person, they use a set of audio CDs at home. It must be emphasized that at the present time, we do not know whether this home treatment format will be effective. However, we hope that at least some of the therapeutic effects of hypnosis treatment can be achieved that way, so that the benefits of this type of treatment can be made more widely available. How to select a hypnotherapist It is important to use care when selecting a person to receive hypnosis treatment from, because many people practice hypnosis that are not qualified to treat medical problems. You can begin by looking in the phone book or asking around in medical settings for anybody who treats medical problems with hypnosis. Then you should obtain answers to the following three questions: Is this person a licensed health professional? In every community there are lay hypnotists with no health care training who advertise their services, and they will sometimes inappropriately take on the treatment of health problems. Be aware that hypnosis certificates and vanity letters after the person's name such as C. Ht. ("certified hypnotherapist") mean nothing in terms of clinical qualifications. Only state-licensed health professionals (psychologists, nurses, physicians, clinical social workers, etc.) should treat irritable bowel syndrome. Does this person have formal training and significant experience in clinical hypnosis? Using hypnosis with good success requires considerable skill and knowledge. Find out how many patients this person has treated with hypnosis, and how he/she received training. Most clinicians learn hypnosis through workshops held by national or regional organizations of health professionals. In general, fifty hours or more of certified workshop training in hypnosis would be good, although less is sometimes adequate. Does this person know the details of successful hypnosis treatment protocols for IBS? Unfortunately, the great majority of clinicians who practice hypnosis in the U.S. are not familiar with the specific approaches that have been found to be effective in IBS treatment. Hypnosis in itself is probably not sufficient to treat IBS effectively. Specific gut-directed suggestions and imagery need to be included. If the clinician you are considering is not knowledgeable in tested methods such as Dr. Whorwell's method or our standardized protocol, the easiest way to remedy this is to ask them to request our free protocol package.Many major health insurance plans in the U.S. reimburse for IBS treatment with hypnosis when it is billed as psychological treatment under the mental health portion of the plans. It should always be kept in mind that hypnosis is just one option of many in the treatment of IBS. Other psychological methods, cognitive therapy in particular, are also effective options. Hypnosis may be especially suitable when severe chronic symptoms continue after standard medical management approaches have been tried. It has become clear that in such cases, hypnosis treatment can often produce major improvement that can last for years. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html One reason HT helps with foods!Treatment with hypnotherapy reduces the sensory and motor component of the gastrocolonic response in irritable bowel syndrome.Simren M, Ringstrom G, Bjornsson ES, Abrahamsson H.Department of Internal Medicine, Sahlgrenska University Hospital, Goteborg, Sweden. magnus.simren###medicine.gu.seOBJECTIVE: Postprandial symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome are common and relate to an exaggerated motor and sensory component of the gastrocolonic response. We investigated whether this response can be affected by hypnotherapy. METHODS: We included 28 patients with irritable bowel syndrome refractory to other treatments. They were randomized to receive gut-directed hypnotherapy 1 hour per week for 12 weeks (N = 14) or were provided with supportive therapy (control group; N = 14). Before randomization and after 3 months, all patients underwent a colonic distension trial before and after a 1-hour duodenal lipid infusion. Colonic sensory thresholds and tonic and phasic motor activity were assessed. RESULTS: Before randomization, reduced thresholds after vs. before lipid infusion were seen in both groups for all studied sensations. At 3 months, the colonic sensitivity before duodenal lipids did not differ between groups. Controls reduced their thresholds after duodenal lipids for gas (22 +/- 1.7 mm Hg vs. 16 +/- 1.6 mm Hg, p .01), discomfort (29 +/- 2.9 mm Hg vs. 22 +/- 2.6 mm Hg, p .01), and pain (33 +/- 2.7 mm Hg vs. 26 +/- 3.3 mm Hg, p .01), whereas the hypnotherapy group reduced their thresholds after lipids only for pain (35 +/- 4.0 mm Hg vs. 29 +/- 4.7 mm Hg, p .01). The colonic balloon volumes and tone response at randomization were similar in both groups. At 3 months, baseline balloon volumes were lower in the hypnotherapy group than in controls (83 +/- 14 ml vs. 141 +/- 15 ml, p .01). In the control group, reduced balloon volumes during lipid infusion were seen (141 +/- 15 ml vs. 111 +/- 19 ml, p .05), but not after hypnotherapy (83 +/- 14 ml vs. 80 +/- 16 ml, p .20). CONCLUSION: Hypnotherapy reduces the sensory and motor component of the gastrocolonic response in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. These effects may be involved in the clinical efficacy of hypnotherapy in IBS.PMID: 15039508Webmd, hypnosis is effective in treating IBS. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/75/898...0000_1000_ts_02 BBCHypnotherapy works for bowel pain http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3207972.stm The Effects of Hypnosison Gastrointestinal Problems Olafur S. Palsson, Psy. D.Research Associate, UNC-CHAPEL HillDepartment of MedicinesHypnosis is a treatment method, which still carries an aura of mystery,that unfortunately continues to be promoted by misrepresentations in movies and stage shows for entertainment. In reality, there is little mysterious about hypnosis anymore. It is a well-researched clinical technique which was formally accepted as a treatment method by the American Medical Association and the American psychological Association over thirty years ago. Clinical hypnosis is currently used by thousands of clinicians in the U.S. to treat both psychological and medical problems. Until recently, the possibilities of using hypnosis to treat gastrointestinal problems had received little attention. In the last 15 years, however, research has shown that hypnosis can influence gastrointestinal functioning in powerful ways, and that in particular, it is effective in helping patients with irritable bowel syndrome and to control nausea and vomiting. How Hypnosis Works:Hypnosis is a special mental state in which a person's focus of attention becomes narrow and intense like the beam of a bright flashlight in a dark room. This state is usually created with the aid of a hypnotist,who guides the person systematically to relax, focus only on one thing, and to allow things to happen by themselves.Whatever the mind focuses on while in this special mental state of hypnosis holds the entire attention. Therefore, people tend to experience things they think of, imagine or remember, more vividly and clearly than under usual circumstances. This is why people can sometimes recall things from their distant past under hypnosis even though unable to do so in the normal waking state (research has shown, however, that such hypnotically enhanced recall can be highly contaminated by the person's imagination). The narrow hyperfocus of this mental state is also why therapists using hypnosis are frequently able to help people make strong positive changes in their emotions and physical functioning. Hypnosis can work like a magnifying glass on the mind's effects on the body and emotion. Clinical hypnosis relies on suggestions, imagery, and relaxation to produce its therapeutic effects. Hypnotic suggestions are things that the hypnotist verbally suggests may happen while the person is under hypnosis. Due to the focused and receptive state of the hypnotized person, these suggestions happen almost automatically and without conscious decision or effort. If you, for example, receive the suggestion under hypnosis that your arm may be getting heavy, you will very likely feel it becoming heavy, without trying to do anything to make it happen. This "automaticity", the feeling of things happening by themselves, is by some considered the hallmark of hypnosis, and is often surprising to people experiencing hypnosis for the first time.Hypnotic imagery consists of picturing mentally events or situation or place in a way that has a desired positive physical or mental effect. For example, patients undergoing surgical or dental procedures are sometimes taught to enter a hypnotic state and go to a pleasant place in their mind. When successfully applied, the person gets completely engrossed in the vivid enjoyable imagery and is therefore happily unaware of the unpleasantness of the procedure. The hypnotic state is naturally accompanied by relaxation, and the physical relaxing effects are often deliberately strengthened further by clinicians through suggestions and relaxing imagery. Some of the benefits that come from hypnosis treatment are likely to result partly or entirely from the fact that hypnosis is a powerful relaxation method. Over decades of research and clinical experience, hypnosis has proven to have many valuable therapeutic uses. In psychotherapy, hypno


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

eric,quit being a terrorist on the dahlman threads.everyone can read what you are doing. your business selling HT tapes is going to suffer if you continue to act in such an unprofessional manner.can't you see that calid, gret, myself have improved dramatically. others can see it.you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kel, If being a terrorist as you have stated means posting accurate information, well think what you want, because that's what you do best. You have continuously posted the worst information to this bb in the years I have been here and seen you join. You seem to think you know more then you actually really do. You also have an anger problem, which I hope you are really aware of and are working to deal with it.When you can't go over the information, you decide to attack me through HT. HT is a done deal in the use for IBS, period! This has nothing, as I have told you a million times now, to do with HT.The tapes were here before you or I and I am a webmaster.HT is recommend by the rome experts and the bristish society for gastroenterology.Another thing you just to seem to understand or get.How do you explain how effective it is in IBS, wait I don't think you really care.But then again you don't try too and are only off on things you actually from your posts seem to know very little about. Your phobia with bacteria is a major problem, as well as you consantly making things up as you go. You seem to want to make this some kind of competition. I do not.I am happy people have improved and there are many reasons for that.It still has nothing to do with convincing everyone IBS is "leaky gut" its not!You throw out all modern state of the art research on IBS. This is a major problem and one you have clearly demonstrated you don't understand, regardless of how much you read.It would seem to me your attacks are about as unprofessional as it gets. The only thing I am doing is posting legitimate and accurate info from experts. This does not coincide with your inaccurate information. So you go off. Your not an IBS researcher, you also have shown consistently you do not have a very good understanding of IBS, that is clear as a bell.You want to argue, write the experts.Understanding goes a lot further then anger kel, believe me.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

eric,quit being a terrorist on the dahlman threads.everyone can read what you are doing. your business selling HT tapes is going to suffer if you continue to act in such an unprofessional manner.can't you see that calid, gret, myself have improved dramatically. others can see it.you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Very adult responce kel and proves the point.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

hey, i'm just looking out for ya.as a businessman using this site to sell tapes, you would be better served not attacking something that is helping people.concentrate on your product line not on the product line of others.people are smarter than you think; they know what is up.you just better hope that calid does not sue you for something or another. i am sure there is some lawyer somewhere who could come up with some tort.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Since this thread has already veered far off topic, I thought I'd defend kel for a moment. Her level of frustration has gone beyond the ceiling, but anger management isn't necessary.Regarding


> quote:It still has nothing to do with convincing everyone IBS is "leaky gut" its not!You throw out all modern state of the art research on IBS. This is a major problem and one you have clearly demonstrated you don't understand, regardless of how much you read


Here's a repost from the "bad flora' thread. My apologies to those who've already read it:Eric,It was early this am when I posted, I forgot about the Medcape article I posted earlier that does prove :LGS linked to IBS is already moving into mainstream.******************************Remember this article? : " What Unifies and Separates Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Inflammatory Bowel Diseases ""Both irritable bowel syndrome and inflammatory bowel diseases share symptoms of altered bowel habits associated with abdominal pain or discomfort...Possible shared pathophysiologic mechanisms include altered mucosal permeability..." "A comparison of published data on the activation of the gut-associated mucosal immune system in IBS and IBD reflects both the similarities and the differences in the altered immune response observed in these disorders...""Increased PermeabilityFor both syndromes, histologic and functional alterations of the mucosal barrier have been recently reported.[11*, 12, 24, 25]...."(increased permeability & alterations of the mucosa barrier ARE leaky gut)" Despite the common assumption that chronic gut mucosal inflammation is associated with sensory-motor dysfunction of the gastrointestinal tract in inflammatory as well as functional intestinal disorders, the relationship between chronic inflammation and the generation of gastrointestinal symptoms remains unclear. The development of IBS-like symptoms in some patients with quiescent ulcerative colitis was suggested as an indication of the role of inflammation on altered sensory and motor function.[8] The concept of long-lasting postinflammatory changes in gut motility is supported by the observation of altered anorectal and colonic motility in patients in remission from ulcerative colitis and Crohn disease.[52] " " The recent observation of an activated immune system in some IBS patients associated with persistent low-grade mucosal inflammation provides evidence for the reconsideration of the symptom-criteria-based diagnosis of functional bowel disorders. "--------------------I haven't read all of kel's posts, but I'm betting she never catagorically stated that LGS is IBS. I bet she said there was a connection.And the mainstream experts out there are finding out the same. There's still much to learn, but the connection is undeniable for a certain % of IBS patients.This knowledge is going to help ALOT of people return to normal lives. There's some of us who've already experienced this.It's maddening when someone trie sto constantly prevent others from getting similar help.Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all,Since this thread has already veered far off topic, I thought I'd defend kel for a moment. Her level of frustration has gone beyond the ceiling, but anger management isn't necessary.Regarding


> quote:It still has nothing to do with convincing everyone IBS is "leaky gut" its not!You throw out all modern state of the art research on IBS. This is a major problem and one you have clearly demonstrated you don't understand, regardless of how much you read


Here's a repost from the "bad flora' thread. My apologies to those who've already read it:Eric,It was early this am when I posted, I forgot about the Medcape article I posted earlier that does prove :LGS linked to IBS is already moving into mainstream.******************************Remember this article? : " What Unifies and Separates Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Inflammatory Bowel Diseases ""Both irritable bowel syndrome and inflammatory bowel diseases share symptoms of altered bowel habits associated with abdominal pain or discomfort...Possible shared pathophysiologic mechanisms include altered mucosal permeability..." "A comparison of published data on the activation of the gut-associated mucosal immune system in IBS and IBD reflects both the similarities and the differences in the altered immune response observed in these disorders...""Increased PermeabilityFor both syndromes, histologic and functional alterations of the mucosal barrier have been recently reported.[11*, 12, 24, 25]...."(increased permeability & alterations of the mucosa barrier ARE leaky gut)" Despite the common assumption that chronic gut mucosal inflammation is associated with sensory-motor dysfunction of the gastrointestinal tract in inflammatory as well as functional intestinal disorders, the relationship between chronic inflammation and the generation of gastrointestinal symptoms remains unclear. The development of IBS-like symptoms in some patients with quiescent ulcerative colitis was suggested as an indication of the role of inflammation on altered sensory and motor function.[8] The concept of long-lasting postinflammatory changes in gut motility is supported by the observation of altered anorectal and colonic motility in patients in remission from ulcerative colitis and Crohn disease.[52] " " The recent observation of an activated immune system in some IBS patients associated with persistent low-grade mucosal inflammation provides evidence for the reconsideration of the symptom-criteria-based diagnosis of functional bowel disorders. "--------------------I haven't read all of kel's posts, but I'm betting she never catagorically stated that LGS is IBS. I bet she said there was a connection.And the mainstream experts out there are finding out the same. There's still much to learn, but the connection is undeniable for a certain % of IBS patients.This knowledge is going to help ALOT of people return to normal lives. There's some of us who've already experienced this.It's maddening when someone tries to constantly prevent others from getting similar help.Talissa


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"increased permeability & alterations of the mucosa barrier ARE leaky gut"False and this has to do with post infectios IBS, but its something you have to completely learned about in regards to gut permeability and IBS. You do not have the whole picture on the complexities of this, I gurantee you that and because of that, before you promote leaky gut, please understand what you are saying to people, because you are dealing with other people's health and your information and it needs to be accurate.Your in medscape all the time, read the WHOLE IBS Resource center, not cherry pick for "leaky gut and permeability."There are macroscpopic inflammed cells, they believed inflammed by chronic stressors and a biderectional communication between the gut and the brain in a subset of IBS patients.This has to do with the HPA axis and the limbic system.I have said this to you before in regards to the above abstract your using, read all of Dr mayers works and you will soon find out what he is really talking about in regards to IBS, and it might totally surprize you for sure. You are talking about something completely different then what Dr Mayer believes as a top expert neurogastroenterologist in IBS research.I am waiting for the experts to write a paper for me on this to set the record straight.Its maddening when people continouly post totally inaccurate information on IBS.Since Talissa, you are using Dr Mayers work to promote leaky gut, I would suggest you read all his work, to understand exactly what his work has lead to in IBS."Substantial data (Mayer et al review) now support the concept of an enhanced responsiveness of central stress circuits and associated alterations in neuroimmune interactions to external (eg, anxiety, fear, psychosocial factors) or internal (eg, nutrient, inflammation, infection) stressors as part of the underlying pathogenesis of IBS. Such stress hyperresponsiveness results in altered autonomic, neuroendocrine outputs as well as alterations in endogenous pain modulation. This process in turn leads to dysregulation of gut motility, altered gut epithelial function, and enhanced perception of visceral events, ultimately altering brain-gut interactions and producing the characteristic IBS symptoms."He also argues without the abnormalities of brain processing of gut information, "chronic inflammatory mucosal changes in the gut are not a plausible mechanism to explain the presence of chronic abdominal pain, a cardinal IBS symptom."Inflammation does not explain totally pain in IBS."Curr Gastroenterol Rep. 2003 Aug;5(4):331-6. Related Articles, Links Current insights into the pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome.Schwetz I, Bradesi S, Mayer EA.Center of Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health, CURE: Digestive Diseases Research Center, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, VAGLAHS, Bldg. 115, Room 223, 11301 Wilshire Boulevard, Los Angeles, CA 90073, USA. emayer###ucla.eduRecent reports have emphasized the possible role of mucosal immune activation and inflammation in neuropathic changes in the pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). However, novel findings using functional brain imaging techniques have underlined the importance of altered perception of visceral stimuli to symptom generation in IBS. These new developments have rekindled an old debate on peripheral versus central mechanisms in the pathophysiology of IBS. In this review we discuss the latest findings in light of these two concepts. In addition, we provide evidence for the hypothesis that, *in the absence of alterations in endogenous pain modulation systems and changes in visceral perception, chronic inflammatory mucosal changes in the gut are not a plausible mechanism to explain the presence of chronic abdominal pain, a cardinal IBS symptom.* Publication Types: Review Review, Tutorial PMID: 12864964"Frome RomeIrritable Bowel Syndrome: How far do you go in the Workup?"Is it possible that some simple and inexpensive tests will emerge to accurately diagnose IBS? I do not think that IBS can by diagnosed by ordering tests, either to make a unitary diagnosis, or by default by excluding other disorders. There is evidence that IBS is a heterogeneous disorder where different physiological subgroups contribute to the clinical expression of the syndrome. For example, there is a subgroup of patients, called "post-infectious IBS" who appear to respond to an enteric infection such as campylobactor jejuni with an increased inflammatory cell response (22). This is associated with activating enterochromaffin cells to produce 5HT, and CD3 cells to produce cytokines, which in turn leads to enhanced motility and lowered visceral sensation thresholds (22;23). But microscopic inflammation cannot be a diagnostic marker for IBS because it does not typically produce pain in those who have it. All patients with active celiac disease have microscopic inflammation, but a large proportion do not have abdominal pain, and patients with ulcerative colitis who also have microscopic inflammation when compared to patients with IBS appear to have higher pain thresholds (24). In individuals with these disorders, there may be central nervous system counter-regulatory measures responding to the peripheral pain/inflammatory processes that increase pain thresholds. With regard to IBS, the gut-related effects of microscopic inflammation may be only one component of a dysfunctional brain-gut system. In addition, and often in response to stress, there may be a failure to activate descending pain inhibitory systems that enable the clinical experience of pain and other symptoms that typify this disorder (25). In one prospective study of post-infectious IBS, it was found that those who retained their symptoms 3-months after an enteric infection had not only increased mucosal cellularity, but also had increased psychosocial distress at the time of the infection. Furthermore, lowered visceral sensation thresholds and increased motility were present after the infection regardless of whether or not the patients retained their symptoms (26). Therefore, the microscopic inflammation and its physiological effects on motility and sensation contribute to, but are not always sufficient for the clinical expression of IBS pain. At least for post-infectious IBS this provides some evidence that psychological distress alters brain pain regulatory pathways to amplify incoming visceral signals leading to the full clinical expression of this syndrome http://www.romecriteria.org/reading1.html You can also read his paper on The Neurobiology of Stress and EmotionsBy: Emeran A. Mayer, M.D.UCLA Collaborative Centers for Integrative Medicine, UCLA School of Medicine, California how altered stress circuits and throwing the balance of homeostasis out of whack leads to the symptroms of IBS. http://www.ibs.med.ucla.edu/Articles/PatientArticle003.htm "Readers' ExchangeDefining Stress in IBSFall 2003From Arizona -- Thank you so much for your efforts and support for those of us with GI disorders. Your first issue (Spring 2003) of Digestive Health Matters is both professional and informative. I would like to comment on one of the articles - "The CNS: Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health at UCLA." I am encouraged to know that steps are being taken for funding research of IBS and interstitial cystitis. However, it is discouraging that researchers are still expending time and money to research "neurobiological mechanisms by which stress modulates brain-visceral interaction." I realize that stress is a popular theory in the discussion of IBS triggers, however, I believe this is completely backward and it is the chronic pain and totally unreliable bowel function of an IBS sufferer which causes the greatest stress. If research would focus on "fixing" the bowel, no doubt the panic and fear of IBS would be greatly alleviated. Comment from Emeran Mayer, M.D. -- In contrast to the common interpretation of the term "stress" as a psychological phenomenon, it should be understood as any real or perceived perturbation of an organism's homeostasis, or state of harmony or balance. For example, in this viewpoint a severe hemorrhage, starvation, extreme temperature, or worry about the unpredictable onset of abdominal pain all qualify as stressors -- some as "physical" stressors, others as "psychological" stressors. The fear to leave the house in the morning without knowing if one can make it to work without having to stop on the freeway because of an uncontrollable bowel movement, or the fear of experiencing uncontrollable abdominal discomfort during an important business meeting are sufficient stressors to activate the central stress system. The central stress system involves the release of chemical stress mediators in the brain (such as corticotropin releasing factor), which in turn orchestrate an integrated autonomic, behavioral, neuroendocrine, and pain modulatory response. This biological response in turn will alter the way the brain and the viscera interact, and this altered brain-gut interaction can result in worsening of IBS symptoms. Thus, pain and discomfort, fear of these symptoms, activation of the stress response, and modulation of the brain-gut interactions by stress mediators are part of a vicious cycle which need to be interrupted to produce symptom relief. The neurobiology of stress is not a theory, but a topic that can be studied in animal models, and one of the hottest topics in drug development for treatment of IBS (e.g., substance P antagonists, corticotropin releasing factor antagonists)." http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/StressDefined.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS To Kel, this was not about trying to sell Mike's successful IBS program, and because he does not deserve your attacks and comments about me, which ultimately have a negative impact on him and his successful work and caring for IBS patients, as well as the negative impact on IBS sufferers who can and have certainly benefited from his program, which has been one of the most successful treatments on this bb, I have decided to resign my position with him. This is about accurate IBS information, not about tapes sales period, and its more important to me then money and Mike does not deserve your attacking me through his successful program.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

> quote:"increased permeability & alterations of the mucosa barrier ARE leaky gut"


TRUEI realize the term "LGS" is distasteful, and was formerly only used by alternative medicine practitioners, but times have changed:The following are just a few PubMed references to leaky gut:"Intestinal permeability, leaky gut, and intestinal disorders." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=10980980 "Zinc supplementation tightens "leaky gut" in Crohn's disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=11383597 "A porous defense: the leaky epithelial barrier in intestinal disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=14767487 "Crohn's disease, TNF-alpha, and the leaky gut. The chicken or the egg?" study reviewed by the American Journal of Gastroenterology:"Anti-tumor necrosis factor treatment restores the gut barrier in Crohn's disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=12190145 ****************Bottom line: stick to hypnotherapy to help people, but leave this alone.You don't have a clue.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Not in how your using the term for IBS Talissa, this is incorrect, you just don't know it yet. Your are way way behind in IBS research and are only focused on something you do not understand, as well as totatlly ignoring the huge amout of IBS research from the past.You should ask yourself are you completely sure of your information before you promote it, what if your wrong? How wll that effect others?You don't even understand the research your promoting, and Dr Mayers work your using to promote leaky gut, how bout I contact dr mayer and point this out to him?Let see what he might have to say?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: TRUEI realize the term "LGS" is distasteful, and was formerly only used by alternative medicine practitioners, but times have changed:The following are just a few PubMed references to leaky gut:"Intestinal permeability, leaky gut, and intestinal disorders." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=10980980 "Zinc supplementation tightens "leaky gut" in Crohn's disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=11383597 "A porous defense: the leaky epithelial barrier in intestinal disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=14767487 "Crohn's disease, TNF-alpha, and the leaky gut. The chicken or the egg?" study reviewed by the American Journal of Gastroenterology:"Anti-tumor necrosis factor treatment restores the gut barrier in Crohn's disease." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=12190145 ****************Bottom line: stick to hypnotherapy to help people, but leave this alone.You don't have a clue.


Talissa,excellent research as usual! eric has been fighting with everyone on this board for years. as jhouston once said, "BIZARRE". i agree







eric,HT is interesting as I stated on page 2 of this thread.i do have some questions. why do people continue to suffer? why was nikki in such terrible shape a while back?sure it may help, but is something being ignored?could it be similar to the following example:a person has their arm in a pot of water that sits on the stove. the heat is turned on, but a hypnotist is standing next to her and puts her in a trance.the hypnotist convinces the girl that her arm is as cool as a cucumber. after 20 minutes her skin is peeling off but she feels no pain.eric,you know all those health problems that you keep complaining about?i am thinking that your body is under attack but you have conditioned your brain to be desensitized to the warning signals.i think that the antibiotics that you were on completely screwed up your bowel flora.save yourself while you still can.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

e


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

EricI dont recall these tapes being here when I joined in 98 or 99...of course my screen name was different then...Hypnotherapy does not work for everyone...and Eric you are being unfair to Kel and you know you make money from each tape of Mikes that is sold...


----------



## not well (Mar 18, 2004)

hypnotherapy tapes have only helped me a bit with my other problems like sleep anxiety and depression. only worked if i kept using relaxation tapesbut it did'nt do nothing for my symtomns which are discribed below


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Talissa & kel, Just an observation: None of the links that either of you posted discussing "leaky gut" even refer to IBS. The only things they refer to are Crohn's and Inflammatory Intestinal diseases, both of which are NOT IBS, but different diagnoses.BQ


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Eric once mentioned he was making a $150/hr pay rate in his involvement in IBS research. I suspect he makes money by working the boards since he spends so much time here. There's nothing wrong with making money here as long as it's done without deception or misinformation and done in a tactful way. To give credit to the guy, he's basically a good guy wanting to give accurate information and being a helpful person, but his zealous personality and posting style (stacking the deck, superfluous) comes off as annoying and can be detrimental in getting a better understanding of IBS.skinny


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Interesting observation, BQ.However, the studies confirm that "leaky gut" is increased permeability along the intestinal wall.That was the point of the post.Increased intestinal permeability=leaky gut----------------------Increased permeability has been linked to an unknown % of IBS patients, & most recently this was reported by the GI experts at Medscape, as was indicated in the post previously.>>>"For both syndromes, histologic and functional alterations of the mucosal barrier have been recently reported.[11*, 12, 24, 25]"It also mentions gut flora:"For example, Balsari et al.[36] observed a decrease in coliforms, lactobacilli, and, to some extent, bifidobacteria in a small group of IBS patients. More recently, preliminary evidence of an alteration of bacterial concentration in colonic biopsy specimens from IBS patients has been reported.[37]"Off topic directly but another statement in the article:" Patients in another group, frequently discussed as evidence for a possible role of altered gut immune function in IBS, are those in whom IBS-like symptoms develop after a documented gastroenteric infection (so-called postinfectious IBS [PI-IBS] patients). "Notice how it doesn't say that ONLY postinfectious IBS patients have altered gut immune response--it says its possible evidence of altered immune response in IBS...To read the entire Medscape article(5 pages) about inc'd permeability found in IBS, among other findings, such as the immune response & the new diagnostic needs because new findings: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/457728_1 The entire article is 5 pages long, and it sounds like you're a "research type"--it's pretty interesting. Strides are being made. It's also exciting because it feels like we're learning more & more, enabling us to -some- day find a way to a cure.May be asking too much.No one is saying that leaky gut/altered permeability IS irritable bowel syndrome. We're saying it plays a role. To discount it as some alternative medicine hocus-pocus could be detrimental to getting better.Talissa


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: No one is saying that leaky gut/altered permeability IS irritable bowel syndrome. We're saying it plays a role. To discount it as some alternative medicine hocus-pocus could be detrimental to getting better.Talissa


i agree 100%!************************************well ERIC,it looks like the cat is out of the bag. you are DRIVEN (D-R-I-V-E-N) by a financial concern.although HT and meditation tapes may provide benefit (a fair amount for some people but minimal for others), it is ridiculous for you to be attacking people for working on the intestinal dysbiosis aspect of GI problems.especially in light of new (evidence?) that HT could be MASKING symptoms in certain subgroups of IBSers.shame


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Talissa, I thank you for posting the article. I am not currently a member of Medscape since my native language is English, so.... I am not sure that it would be all that helpful for me to join. LOL I admire *anyone* who can read these studies. LOLHowever, real quick, I'd feel better about the alleged "leaky gut" role in IBS if they conducted perhaps a larger study of IBS patients only. And perhaps they will. But it also strikes me that this has the potential to be a chicken/egg thing too. Further studies would be ideal.I am thinking there are many things that can play a role in IBS. Some things already have been established as having a role and are accepted by the scientific community at large and some have not. Again, further studies would be ideal.Kel, btw, as an aside, I'd put that cat back in the bag if I were you. From my experience with Eric, he is certainly *not* driven by financial concern. He donates hours of his time to anyone with questions about IBS and posts all kinds of information to help us educate ourselves about IBS. His main concern, that has been apparent to me for almost 4 years now, is helping people feel better and manage symptoms.I don't know where you got the idea that your info is exclusively accurate. I don't know where you got the idea that this was some kind of contest. And I don't know where you got the idea that it is ok to presume another's intentions, nor who you think you are to question those motivations in the first place. And I don't know where you got the idea that a precious few studies that have been done on "small groups" of IBS patients are mainstream, cutting edge research. They aren't.BQ


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi BQ,


> quote:But it also strikes me that this has the potential to be a chicken/egg thing too.


I agree.This article about sums up why:" Leaky gut syndrome""Allergy to food has been associated with increased permeability, or "leakiness," of the intestine. 114, 115 Some alternative health practitioners believe that this increased permeability, sometimes referred to as the "leaky gut syndrome," is an important treatable cause of food allergy. *However, the reverse may also be possible.* Allergic reactions in the intestine tend to cause temporary increases in permeability, 116, 117 which would explain the apparent connection between the two. More research is needed to better understand the role of intestinal permeability in the development and treatment of food allergies." http://yalenewhavenhealth.org/Library/Heal...hwid=hn-1006005 Like you said more valid studies need to be done.This is also mysterious--""We've known for a long time that some people will develop IBS after an infection, and we're slowly understanding why," Locke said. That line of research is focusing on whether the inflammation that accompanies infection affects the way the nerves that work the gut do their job, or whether a low-grade inflammation remains in the gut following the infection." http://www.forbes.com/lifestyle/health/fee...cout518336.html My personal feeling is that it's the inflammation that remains, and with prolonged inflammation comes "inc'd intestinal permeability".But again, we need those studies. It would also be kind of miraculous if they'd also tell how to heal it without the use of dangerous Rx drugs...Asking too much again?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

If anyone clicked on this thread for info about hypnotherapy, here's a recent article:"Hypnosis May Help Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients"Tue 27 April, 2004 http://www.reuters.co.uk/newsArticle.jhtml...06&section=news ________________I won't mention the "L" word here again...Talissa


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

intestinal permeability in IBS is a CONSEQUENCE not a cause, the cause for some was the intial enteric infection, and molecular cell changes. http://www.gastrojournal.org/scripts/om.dl...&id=a0020100493 Leaky gut or intestinal permeablity is NOT a disease by itself!People can have intestinal permeability issues regardless if they have IBS for other reasons!In IBS, the gut reacts to ALL stimuli. The complete cause of IBS is unknown.Current research understands IBS as:"Dr. Drossman is a Co-director of the Center and Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry at UNC-CH. He established a program of research in functional gastrointestinal disorders at UNC more than 15 years ago and has published more than 250 books, articles, and abstracts relating to epidemiology, psychosocial and quality of life assessment, design of treatment trials, and outcomes research in gastrointestinal disorders. Dr Drossman's comments on foods for IBS Health.Shawn,To say that people with IBS may get symptoms from food intolerances is an acceptable possibility, since the gut will over react to stressors of all types including food (high fat or large volumes of food in particular). Futhermore, there can be specific intolerances. So if you have a lactose intolerance for example, it can exacerbate, or even mimic IBS. Other examples of food substances causing diarrhea would be high consumers of caffeine or alcohol which can stimulate intestinal secretion or with the latter, pull water into the bowel (osmotic diarrhea). The same would be true for overdoing certain poorly absorbed sugars that can cause an osmotic type of diarrhea Sorbitol, found in sugarless gum and sugar substituted foods can also produce such an osmotic diarrhea. Even more naturally, people who consume a large amount of fruits, juices or other processed foods enriched with fructose, can get diarrhea because it is not as easily absorbed by the bowel and goes to the colon where it pulls in water. So if you have IBS, all of these food items would make it worse. However, it is important to separate factors that worsen IBS (e.g., foods as above, stress, hormonal changes, etc.) from the cause or pathophysiology of IBS. Just like stress doesn't cause IBS, (though it can make it worse), foods must be understood as aggravating rather than etiological in nature. The cause of IBS is yet to be determined. However, modern research understands IBS as a disorder of increased reactivity of the bowel, visceral hypersensitivity and dysfunction of the brain-gut axis. There are subgroups being defined as well, including post-infectious IBS which can lead to IBS symptoms. Other work using brain imaging shows that the pain regulation center of the brain (cingulate cortex) can be impaired, as well as good evidence for there being abnormalities in motility which can at least in part explain the diarrhea and constipation. So finding a specific "cause" of IBS has grown out of general interest in place of understanding physiological subgroups that may become amenable to more specific treatments. Hope that helps.Doug " http://www.ibshealth.com/ibs_foods_2.htm "What is understood about the cause? Is stress an issue? One way to understand the condition is that there's a dysregulation in the way the brain and the gut are functioning with each other. Stress does not cause IBS. Stress may modify signals between the brain and the intestinal tract. Factors that might normally affect the bowel might then affect it more; there's an increased response of the bowel. This could be psychologic stress - but I also mean stress in a broader concept like dietary, physical, or environmental. Women who have their period are going through a cycle where hormonal changes occur and this can have an effect. A person with IBS might eat a regular meal and experience a bowel problem. For them, it's an overreaction of the bowel to the stressors." http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/clinicalIssues.html There is altready quite a bit of eveindece on why this happens.Food allergies and food intloernces are not IBS, only triggers to the underlying disorder.There is no evidence that digestion is different in those with IBS compared to those without IBS. Although the exact cause is not known, there are factors that appear to aggravate symtoms or make people feel worse."While dietary factors do not cause IBS, they may aggrvate symptoms in some persons. Increased intestinal muscle reactivity and/or heightened sensitvity in IBS can cause the bowel to over respond to stimuli. Even the act of eating itself, and not a particular food, ay aggravate symptoms."Nonetheless certain foods are known to simulate gut reactions in general."There is more from there news letter."Irritable Bowel Syndrome: An Overview By: Lin Chang, M.D., CNS: Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Womenï¿½s Health; CURE: Digestive Diseases Research Center, Division of Digestive Diseases, UCLA School of Medicine Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a chronic functional bowel disorder characterized by abdominal pain or discomfort and alterations in bowel habits. The clinical diagnosis of IBS is based on identifying symptom criteria with a ï¿½positive diagnosisï¿½ and excluding organic disease with minimal diagnostic evaluation. Although there are many expensive and sophisticated tests available for the evaluation of IBS symptoms, these are generally not needed for patients with typical symptoms and no features suggestive of organic diseases. This article provides a comprehensive overview of the prevalence, symptoms, diagnosis, and treatment options for IBS." http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.html Although some people have oerlapping disorders and some people believe because they eat and it causes pain, it must be foods. And certain foods themselves act as triggers.Other things where intestinal permeabilit is a consequence.Some medschronic stress Overuse of antibiotics Overuse of NSAIDS (aspirin, ibuprofen, Tylenol) Overuse of stomach antacids A diet high in processed foods and refined sugars Frequent consumption of alcohol Exposure to environmental chemicals and toxins Intestinal infections Things that can change gut flora other then IBS:alcoholdietEnvironmentacid / alkaline balance some supplementsantibioticsPromoting healthy bacteria in the digestive system is a plus.Inflammation, Infection, and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: An Update http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/ID/3692 "Maria O'Sullivan, Dublin, IrelandNitric oxide, mast cells and inflammations in the pathogenesis of IBS Summarized by Sara Ewert, Ph.D-student, Dep. of Physiology and Pharmacology, Gï¿½teborg univeristyThe group (Dr. Maria O'Sullivan, Prof. Colm O'Moran) has experimental data, patient-based data and data from post-dysentery IBS patients. Their data shows that IBS is correlated to a low-grade inlammatory process involving the mast cell, type I hypersensitivity and potent inflammatory mediators. The reason to believe that the mast cell might be the link between the brain and gut are the close proximity to nerves and the fact that stress induces degranulation. " http://wwwhost.gu.se/cgf/fouschema.html#Maria "InflammationPreliminary evidence for a possible alteration in gut immune function in IBS comes from both unselected and so-called postinfectious IBS (PI-IBS) patients. In unselected patients, increased numbers of mast cells in the muscularis externa of the colon50 and the ileal and colonic mucosa51,52 have been reported. Increased cellularity of the colonic mucosa and lamina propria has also been described in unselected IBS patients using semiquantitative microscopy.53 In patients with intractable IBS, lymphocytic infiltrates of the myenteric plexus were reported,54 and most recently, preliminary evidence for increased iNOS (nitric oxide synthetase) expression was described.55 For subgroups of IBS, these findings suggest there is an up-regulation of gut immune function. However, methodological deficiencies exist, including the influence of the bowel preparation, the classification of the patients, and the nonquantitative analysis of gut cells. Further studies are needed to explore these intriguing findings. Further support for a possible role of altered gut immune function in IBS comes from recent studies in PI-IBS patients.56ï¿½59 A subset of IBS patients associate the development of IBS symptoms with the onset of gastroenteritis.60ï¿½62 In recent prospective studies, IBS-like symptoms were found in 7%ï¿½30% of patients who recovered from a proven bacterial gastroenteritis.59 Reported risk factors included: female gender, duration of the acute diarrheal illness, and the presence of significant life stressor occurring around the time of the infection. Patients with PI-IBS were found to have a variety of functional alterations, including changes in gut motility,63,64 epithelial function,65,66 and an increase in colonic enterochromaffin cells.66 In addition, evidence for increased expression of interleukin 1 messenger RNA, increased cellularity of lamina propria, and an increase in CD3+ lymphocytes were reported from mucosal biopsy specimens.66 The correlation of IBS symptoms with these observed changes has not been established. Furthermore, because the majority of patients do not develop postinfectious diarrhea and the prevalence of IBS is not higher in countries with high rates of enteric infections, further studies are required to determine if vulnerability factors (such as altered neuroimmune system responsiveness) play a role in the development of PI-IBS in a subset of patients. In addition, psychological distress seems to be an important cofactor in determining who retains symptoms after an enteric infection.67 " http://www.gastrojournal.org/scripts/om.dl...id=agast1232108 *Their data shows that IBS is correlated to a low-grade inlammatory process involving the mast cell*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnotherapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders By: Peter J. Whorwell, M.D., University Hospital of South Manchester, England "Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) would seem to be a disorder that might be amenable to treatment with hypnosis. There is no structural damage and the various possible underlying mechanisms such as disordered motility and visceral (internal) sensitivity might be susceptible to modulation by the mind. Thus, nearly 20 years ago, we undertook the first controlled trial of hypnotherapy in this disorder. The results were extremely encouraging and eventually led us to developing a hypnotherapy unit dedicated to the provision of this service. We recently published an audit of the first 250 patients treated and found that hypnosis not only helps the symptoms of IBS but also significantly improves quality of life.(1) Interestingly, it also relieves the additional symptoms from which so many patients with IBS suffer such as nausea, lethargy, backache, and urinary problems. This is in sharp contrast to the medications currently available for IBS, which often help one or two symptoms if at all. We have also undertaken some research in an attempt to ascertain how hypnosis might lead to benefit. There is no doubt that it can improve anxiety and coping capacities as might be expected. However, of far more interest, was the observation that motility and visceral sensitivity could also be modified in the desired direction. Thus, this approach to treatment appears to offer symptomatic, psychological, and physiological benefit and this presumably explains why it appears to be so effective. However, hypnosis should not be regarded as a panacea as up to 25% of patients fail to respond. Even when patients do improve, conventional approaches to treatment should not necessarily be ignored. Therefore it is still important that lifestyle factors such as diet are also taken into account. In addition, some patients may find that an occasional loperamide or laxative, depending on the bowel habit abnormality, maybe required. One concern over the use of hypnotherapy is the possibility that patients *might relapse once a course of treatment has been completed.* We have recently addressed this question with a study on the long-term follow up of patients attending the unit. *This has shown that after a period of between one and five years, 83% of responders remained well with 59% requiring no further medication at all. * Patients also took much less time off work and consulted the medical profession less often. Following the success in patients with IBS, we have recently looked at the use of hypnotherapy in functional dyspepsia, which is a closely related condition resulting in primarily upper gastrointestinal symptoms. Again, compared with controls, the hypnotherapy patients showed substantial improvements in both symptoms and quality of life. One of the most striking outcomes of this particular study was that, after a follow up of one year, not one patient in the hypnotherapy group required any further medication compared with 82% and 90% of subjects in the 2 control groups. Similar trends to those observed in the IBS studies were seen for a reduction in medical consultations and time off work. Unfortunately, most patients, especially those with severe symptoms, require multiple sessions of treatment. In our unit, we allow up to 12 sessions which therefore results in this being a time consuming and costly approach in the short term. However, as a result of the undoubted sustained benefits of treatment, it has been calculated that it becomes cost effective within 2 years when compared to conventional approaches. As new (and likely expensive) drugs now in development for IBS reach the market, hypnotherapy may become a more viable option from the financial point of view. Hypnotherapy therefore appears to be a realistic option in the treatment of conditions such as IBS. Our success has been reproduced by others, but the technique has, so far, not been generally adopted. This is probably because of the unfounded suspicion that surrounds the subject coupled with the fact it is not something with which most physicians or gastroenterologists are especially familiar. Hopefully these negative attributes will decline with time, especially if the success of the technique continues to be supported by a strong evidence base. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html "Why Consider Hypnosis Treatment for IBS?by Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable.- It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms." http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.html IBS - Beyond the Bowel: The Meaning of Co-existing Medical Problems"Is It Possible to Reduce Non-gastrointestinal Symptoms in IBS?It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results in improvement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has not examined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus of standard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, which sometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures of treatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS(22) as well as from research in England(23) that *hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GI symptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms.* Less is known about improvement in non-GI symptoms from cognitive-behavioral therapy, which is the other widely researched psychological treatment for IBS. However, there is every reason to believe that cognitive-behavioral treatment can reduce the tendency to experience a lot of general physical symptoms, based on a review of over 30 such treatment studies(24). These benefits of psychological treatment for IBS point to extra value of such treatments for the subgroup of IBS patients who have many non-GI symptoms." http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...d_the_bowel.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS hypnosis boost the immune system and hence would help intestinal permeablity.Both through stress reduction and through boosting the immune system in general.It might also effect the vicious cycle of stress triggering inflammating mast cells in IBS.along with many other pretty amazing things.It is not just for stress reduction either. There are phycophysiological ways in which it works, which is one reason it works on pain in IBS.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Eric,This is pretty funny. Are we arguing for no reason?


> quote:Leaky gut or intestinal permeablity is NOT a disease by itself!...People can have intestinal permeability issues regardless if they have IBS for other reasons!


I know!!!! The only reason I brought up LGS in the first place was to say that kel never said stated categorically that LGS=IBS--which is what YOU said, she said.... But I guess we both know, after all, that for some with IBS, LGS is a factor. So what's with the debate?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Talissa, I would further clarify your statement to say:'But I guess we both know, after all, that for some with an IBS _diagnosis_, LGS _may_ be a factor.'


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

BQ,Mind if I further clarify your clarification?







"But I guess we both know, after all, that for some with an IBS _diagnosis_, LGS has been shown in studies to be a factor."


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Very small studies.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tal, Basic Principles -- Brain-Gut Moderators: Emeran Mayer MD; Robin Spiller MD. Panel: Robin Spiller MD; Jackie Wood PhD; George Chrousos MD; Yvette Tachï¿½ PhD; Lisa Goehler PhD; G.F. Gebhart PhD; Emeran Mayer MD. Click on Titles to View Other TopicsIntroductionOutcomes of Pediatric Functional GI Disorders Epidemiology/Genetic/Behavioral Factors Brain Imaging Emerging Techniques to Evaluate and Treat Functional GI and Motility Disorders Clinical Applications of Diagnosis and Treatment Functional GI DisordersGeneral Principles of TreatmentPharmacological Treatment Psychological Treatment IFFGD Research Awards The brain-gut axis refers to the continuous back and forth interactions of information and feedback that take place between the gastrointestinal tract, and the brain and spinal cord (which together comprise the central nervous system). These interrelated feedback circuits can influence brain processes and bowel functions -- affecting pain perception, thoughts and one's appraisal of symptoms, gut sensitivity, secretions, inflammatory responses, and motility. The brain-gut circuits can be activated by an external or internal factor or stimulus that makes a demand on the system, such as a stressful event, an injury, an emotional thought or feeling, or even the ingestion of food. Symptoms of functional GI disorders may result from a maladaptive response to stimuli at some point within the complex interactions that take place along the brain-gut axis. Basic science is the fundamental approach to understanding how systems work. Basic research takes place in the laboratory and often involves the study of molecules and cells. From this body of knowledge is drawn the means to investigate practical applications and to formulate clinical practices. Translational science converts basic science discoveries into the practical applications that benefit people. One of the more exciting areas of recent research relates to the basic and translational aspects of the effects of stress on inflammation, cytokine and immune modulation, and pain. (Cytokines are a type of protein released by cells of the immune system, which act through specific cell receptors to regulate immune responses.) This series of presentations address three important research areas in the field of functional GI disorders, which have recently attracted considerable attention: the role of immune activation in the gut and the interactions of the gut immune and nervous systems; the role of the central nervous system in the regulation (modulation) of pain perception (nociception); and the emerging field of animal models with relevance for functional GI disorder research. This section demonstrates the rapid progress seen in the last few years in better understanding of basic mechanisms, in particular the neuroimmune interactions underlying symptom generation in patients with "functional" GI disorders. There are immune responses to infections. To defend itself from a foreign substance or invader, such as a bacterium or virus, the body mounts an immune response controlled by the brain. There needs to be a balance between infection and the body's immune response; the immune system needs to turn on and turn off at the right times to destroy the invader but not to the degree that it may harm healthy tissue. Robin Spiller, University Hospital, Nottingham, England began the session by noting the difficulty in separating disorders of structure ("organic") from disorders of function. He noted, "The difference is based on how high the power of your microscope is." This was elaborated upon in his presentation on Post-infectious Functional GI Disorders. It has been observed that IBS-like symptoms, that persist for 6 months to a year or longer, may appear after a bout with an acute infection in the gastrointestinal tract (e.g., food-poisoning). This is termed, "post-infectious IBS." A study by Gwee et al showed that the presence of unusual or amplified life stress at the time of onset of infection increased the chances of developing IBS symptoms. Inflammation persisted in patients with IBS-like symptoms but did not in patients whose symptoms resolved. This suggests that the brain's management of certain stressful stimuli (i.e., psychologic distress) affects the brain-gut system's ability to inhibit inflammation. It has frequently been observed that some individuals with more severe symptoms of IBS have coexisting psychologic distress. Stress has been thought to influence health-care seeking behavior, either by increasing motility, visceral hypersensitivity or inflammation, or by enhancing one's perception of gut symptoms, all of which lead to a greater need to seek care for them. The concept of post-infectious IBS suggests that in some circumstances stress (the biological process by which the body adapts in response to a stimuli) may influence symptoms. An initial response to an infection in the gastrointestinal tract can involve the neurotransmitter, serotonin, which acts as a messenger (mediator) to cells involved with the immune response. Immune cells -- mostly in the blood, but also in the lymphatic system -- enter the infected area and remove the invader. Additionally, the body adaptively removes the infection (e.g., via vomiting or diarrhea -- normal beneficial responses that help the body expel an infecting organism). Persistence of the underlying inflammatory response may lead to post-infectious disorders of function. A variety of neuroimmune responses can lead to intestinal over-responsiveness (sensitization) and other clinical effects. These responses include direct toxicity to nerves that influence intestinal contractions, alteration in gut immune activation, abnormalities of serotonin metabolism, and persisting low-grade inflammation. IBS developing after infective gastroenteritis is associated with subtle increases in enteroendocrine and chronic inflammatory cells in the gut mucosa. The net effect may be to increase serotonin availability in the gut and enhance secretion and propulsive motility patterns. Serotonin antagonists may be beneficial in such patients Notably, the concept of "post-infectious IBS" has grown to include studies of their application in post-infectious gastroparesis and dyspepsia. 1Major inflammatory responses have not been observed in most IBS patients. However, in some studies subtle changes associated with inflammation have been noticed, such as increased presence of mast cells (a type of immune system cell present in blood and tissue). Jackie Wood, Ohio State University College of Medicine discussed the Effects of Inflammation on the Gut Enteric Nervous System, specifically noting the importance of mast cell degranulation (the release from within the cell of granules, or small sacs, containing chemicals that can digest microorganisms and fight infection). In tissue mast cells accumulate around nerve endings of nerves that contain the neurotransmitter serotonin. The release of substances that can induce activity in excitable tissue (i.e., histamine, Interleukin-1 (IL-1), and bradykinin) by mast cells can affect receptor and neurotransmitter function in the enteric nervous system - the part of the autonomic nervous system that controls function of the gastrointestinal tract. In other words, when mast cells in the intestinal lining empty their contents in response to an infection, they activate nearby nerve endings. In a subgroup of patients, this can have significance in terms of resulting clinical consequences of diarrhea and abdominal discomfort.2Yvette Tachï¿½, University of California Los Angeles discussed Stress and Inflammation. The experience of stress is an adaptive behavior common to all living organisms. The activation of corticotropin releasing factor (CRF) signaling pathway, is the major mediating mechanism involved with the body's stress response system in which gastric emptying is inhibited (with possible loss of appetite) while colonic motor activity is stimulated (producing a loose stool or a sensation of bowel urgency). There is growing evidence that activation of this CRF pathways impacts on inflammation, autonomic nervous system function, immunity, and clinical behavior or illness, all of which may be linked to the pathophysiology of the functional gastrointestinal disorders. While we often talk about how the brain -- influenced for example by arousal and/or psychosocial factors -- can affect immune function, the reverse is also true. Immune activation, following infection for example, can influence brain function. Lisa Goehler, University of Virginia discussed Cytokines and Vagal Afferents: Immune Signaling to the Brain. Cytokines are substances that are produced by white blood cells to regulate certain functions during inflammatory and immune responses. The vagus is a nerve made of both sensory and motor fibers that innervates nearly every internal organ. The gastrointestinal (GI) tract, along with the lungs and liver, is an area of tissue that most commonly comes in contact with microorganisms (pathogens), such as bacteria or viruses, capable of activating an immune response. Cytokine mediators activate neurons that convey messages from tissue to the brain (afferent neurons) through the vagus nerve. The GI tract is richly supplied with vagal afferents that can signal immune activation in the tissue. This process may underlie the mechanism that causes individuals to feel sick. The concept of "sickness symptoms" is not always recognized. The cytokine inflammatory and immune mediators distributed throughout the body (peripheral), which appear to interact through vagal pathways, have systemic effects that manifest as symptoms in the body. (Mediators are substances released from cells to regulate immune responses.) Such symptoms include fever, increased sensitivity to pain, loss of appetite, and decreased desire for social interaction. The process may provide the basis for a role of the vagus as an interface between the site of the immune response and the brain that results in symptoms of altered mood, including anxiety or depression, that are sometimes associated with gastrointestinal disease.4 Jerry Gebhart, The University of Iowa discussed the CNS Modulation of Visceral Nociceptive Responses. The central nervous system (CNS) is composed of the brain and spinal cord. The brain interprets and influences our perceptions of the pain sensation signals transmitted from the gut (visceral nociceptive responses) to the spinal cord and then to higher centers. Several structures in the brain (periaqueductal gray, dorsolateral pons, and rostroventral medulla) can facilitate or inhibit signals sent to the CNS and influence the perceived discomfort, or even whether the signals are experienced as pain. Inflammation of the bowel can produce increased sensitivity to pain or enhanced intensity of pain sensation (hyperalgesia) via increased activity of certain cells (for example, those that contain nNOS) in these higher brain modulatory centers.5 To close the Brain-Gut sessions, Emeran Mayer, University of California Los Angeles discussed Evolving Animal Models of Visceral Hypersensitivity. In contrast to most other disorders of the digestive system, functional disorders of the gut continue to be defined by symptom criteria rather than by biological markers. Realistic animal models of functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorders in which to test hypotheses have not been available until recently. While it is unlikely that there will ever be an animal model to replicate all complexities of the human functional GI disorders, animal research is likely to help us understand some of the key underlying mechanisms responsible for symptom generation. This includes over-responsiveness of central stress circuits to visceral and psychological stimuli, resulting in altered autonomic responses (motility, secretion), increased pain sensitivity (visceral hypersensitivity) and possibly altered immune function of the gut. Future studies with genetically altered (i.e., transgenic) mice that become models for studying specific human diseases and their treatments may further increase our understanding of these mechanisms.6 http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2003brain-gut.html


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

what if you and some of the other HT users ARE masking your symptoms.--and because you have not got to the root of your problem you still suffer in various ways.ex. maybe this explains nikki's continued crampingmaybe this explains what is going on with your brain (i am being 100% serious here). you claim to have dyslexia and also numbness in your fingers. i have a hunch that you may be slowly being poisoned by endotoxins from a slightly dysbiotic gut.don't dismiss it just yet. it is fairly plausible and i think that even you were posting topics last month questioning the possibility of it.maybe your HT works but could work a lot better if you cleaned up your flora.the only problem is that the GSDL can't identify dozens and dozens of species of bacteria.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm not so sure that HT tapes can solve problems like below.is it possible that some (most???) HT users might be masking their symptoms?it is obvious to me and many others that HT or meditation tapes can be beneficial but are there controlled studies proving that it does not mask an underlying problem?i am a big fan of multimodal treatments to get at the root of the IBSers problems, and it seems dangerous to think that HT is the only way of approaching this. http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...=5551&PROD=P205 Research: Breath Test Links Fibromyalgia and Irritable Bowel Syndrome ImmuneSupport.com03-31-2004 An abnormal lactulose breath test (LBT), indicative of small intestinal bacterial overgrowth, in fibromyalgia patients and in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) patients may help to explain common features of the conditions, researchers report in the April issue of the Annals of the Rheumatic Diseases. Dr. Mark Pimentel from Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, Los Angeles, California and colleagues note that nearly a third of fibromyalgia patients in some studies are also diagnosed with IBS, suggesting a causal link between the two disorders. The researchers tested their hypothesis that the lactulose breath test would be abnormal in both IBS and fibromyalgia by performing the test in 42 fibromyalgia patients, 111 IBS patients, and 15 healthy controls. All 42 patients with fibromyalgia had an abnormal LBT, compared with 93 (84%) of IBS patients and 3 (20%) of the controls. Hydrogen production was significantly greater in fibromyalgia patients than in IBS patients or healthy controls. Moreover, the researchers note that in 41 fibromyalgia patients, there was a significant correlation between their visual analogue pain score and the peak hydrogen level and hydrogen area under the curve seen on the LBT. "The additional finding in


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes again with the little sneaky attacks!How thoughtful of you kel.I cut off the tips of my fingers. So wrong againdyslexia has nothing to do with IBS. so wrong again Masking symptoms, or do you meran releif of symptoms? You couldn't even begin to explain masking symptoms in IBS Kel.In your case however, maybe your problem was enema abuse all along Kel, maybe you don't have Dybosis or bacteria, maybe most of all that is in your head? Maybe you have faulty wiring?Maybe you have abnormal gut bacteria, because you have been killing them all off for years now! You think that has something to do with it? It would be my guess it does!You also don't seem to understand one bit of IBS research, or even take the time too or have any desire to do so, so talking to you is pointless really. So far you believe in mercury, yeast, bacteria, dybosis,bad foods, food intolerences, food allergies, western diets, chemical sensitivities, the position of the moon and everything else under the sun and homeopathey, IBSacol and Dr Dahlam was your "cure." You believe everything that you can get a hold of other then real IBS research!Almost every week its something new with you.Stick to figuring out how homoepathy works via quantum mechanics. Or sit down and do some real IBS research.The serious part is you have shown absolutley not one bit of accurate information on any of your personal theories it and base all IBS on yourself and your symptoms. That is a major problem and why people need expert advise and not your personal theories advise.Maybe all along you had bad motility and abused enemas?MY IBS is for sure a brain gut nerve problem and I am not suffering from any major symptoms at this point and time. Good try Kel. I am glad you not only make stuff up for yourself, but me as well. LOLThank you Kel for your enlighted words of wisdom. So why don't you fully explain masking symptoms to me Kel? Fully explain what that means in IBS?I think you might mean with HT and pain?That HT effects and modifies signals from the gut to the brain and the Anterior Cigulate Cortex? A problem seen in IBS and pain? If youwant to discuss something go ahead, if you want to be sneaky and post ####, well explain it fully.GastroenterologyThe growing case for hypnosis as adjunctive therapy for functional gastrointestinal disorders"Finally, popular perception of hypnosis, which even today carries an unfortunate and erroneous legacy of mystery and coercive influence over people from popular media and stage shows, may make some patients and physicians less receptive to considering this treatment option. In light of the growing evidence of the value of hypnotherapy in enhancing care for functional GI disorders, it would seem timely to make a concerted effort to examine ways to remove these barriers and facilitate the availability of such treatment; for example, by providing systematic training to health professionals specifically in hypnotherapy for functional GI disorders, integrating hypnotherapy services, and enhancing reimbursement and referral patterns for such treatment. " "The evidence consistently argues that wide availability of hypnotherapy would make management of these disorders more effective and would add broad benefits in improved emotional well-being and functional status of these patient groups. It might also produce large savings in cost of care for health care systems because of reduction in medication use and health care visits. " http://www2.us.elsevierhealth.com/scripts/...16508502004821&


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

well i have to thank you for responding instead of some 88 inch cut and paste that slows down my computer.Eric,all i know is that i am finally better after 20 years of this prison sentence. i never had a single remission. Ibsacol made things bearable only in that it allowed me to form normal stool for the first time in those 20 years but it did not solve the underlying problem.i am not entirely convinced as to what the underlying problem really was. my first guess would be that it was intestinal dysbiosis of some sort or another. --but i can't say that was the cause because i don't know with 100% certainty.i definitely think that it was a huge factor but maybe something else was involved.between Dr dahlman's probiotics (and of course the rest of his program that i was "living" prior to reading his paper) and homeopathy ----- well, either both of those treatments together or one of them predominately has put me into remission.my guess is that homeopathy was the most important because shortly after taking a sulphur remedy my life long food allergies dramatically reduced (except for dairy).--but at the same time after each remedy i had some type of major dieoff reaction so maybe it was some type of bacteria.i will never know.just hoping it does not come back.i will also say that the meditation tape did seem to change something in my brain, so i am fairly certain that the HT tapes can help people.i just hope it does not mask anyone's problems.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

eric,people were talking about HT masking symptoms. i hope that you are aware of h. pylori bacteria. if a person has this bacteria then it would be irresponsible for you to tell them that they need to buy your tapes to overcome this problem.sure, HT could probably help to improve the person's situation but is it going to make the bacteria disappear. i don't think so.same thing with one of our members on this board and Citrobacter Freundii and Proteus Mirabilis. i think you were trying to sell this person your tapes. it is a good thing this person did not fall for your bad information.possibly once this person is finished addressing the REAL problem then they could possibly benefit from something like HT or even a meditation CD.here is my question... how many people do you think might be led down the wrong path? are you sure that you should continue to be so forceful in your business strategy considering recent events?--just trying to be helpful.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Did I not tell you, I know longer work for Mike, because of people like you?Stress reduction would help people with HP anyway regarless. Please explain to me what these have to do with IBS?"same thing with one of our members on this board and Citrobacter Freundii and Proteus Mirabilis.""bad information."You have the market cornered on inaccurate information on the bb here in regards to IBS.You might notice this on my sig also"I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS."which is also on all IBS sites!!!alsoKel, since you don't understand IBS to begin with in the slightest this does not surprize me your going this route.Please fully explain masking symptoms in IBS?What does that mean to you? Since you don't know the cause in the first place?Nor is anybody saying this is a cure or everyone should do it. Second HT has already been proven to be one of the most effective treatments for IBS, I know you both fight like crazy when any role of stress or the brain is linked to IBS, but sorry you two they already are, regarless of what causes IBS. Not that is how HT works on IBS, because stress and anxiety reduction is more a side effect, but you two really have not fully studied it have you? Because then you would know it works phycophysiologically on IBS. Yes, it does work on some root causes in IBS. I am glad you have spent so much time studying and understanding IBS and HT to begin with, because if you did you would see how foolish the comments really are in regards to IBS and IBS treatments.But what are the real facts.""Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable. - It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.html Please explain why people are better five years after stopping the treatment?So what you guys are actually saying is people should not try a very safe, easy, enjoyable and very effective treatment for IBS, after being diagnosed with IBS? Also isn't this up to individuals to decide after they have been diagnosed and read the research and decided to try it?It is not just helping IBS either but non gi complaints as well.""It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results inimprovement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has notexamined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus ofstandard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, whichsometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures oftreatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS22 aswell as from research in England23 that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GIsymptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. " http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...idc/sitemap.htm also what kind of *functional * Dysbiosis do you have since this is what you believe you suffer from personally.Even though you don't understand inflammation in IBS. Have you ever had a colonoscopy to begin with? The doctors SAW inflammation in your gut?Putrefaction Dysbiosis? Lack of fiber Dysbiosis?Fermentation Dysbiosis ? Diet Dysbiosis? Medication Dysbiosis? Stress Dysbiosis? are you also saying standard medical treatment combined with phycological treatments are not effective in IBS treatments, because that totally contradicts what the current state of the art IBS research says?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

------"Stress reduction would help people with H.Pylori anyway regarless[sic]. "a nice olive oil foot massage (or foot reflexology) would also help someone via stress reduction. are you then going to advocate foot massages for h pylori?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

you still have not answered the question as to whether or not HT might be masking symptoms in certain IBS subgroups. can you show me the proof that this is not happening.--and i will repeat myself again and again that i find HT and similar technologies very interesting. i think that they can be a valuable bonus for many people not just IBSers.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"------"Stress reduction would help people with H.Pylori anyway regarless[sic]. ""Its a fact stress reduction helps people with HP and ulcers. Its a fact stress reduction helps ger, IBS, Functional dyspepsia, Functional abdominal pain and many organic diseases, including ulcers. Its pointless to go over any of this with you for the millionth time, if you cannot understand any of it or don't want to try to understand it. First you have to understand IBS, which you are seriously lacking at.Masking symptoms is not going to the doctor for an accurate diagnoses.Did I not tell you, I know longer work for Mike, because of people like you?Stress reduction would help people with HP anyway regarless. Please explain to me what these have to do with IBS?"same thing with one of our members on this board and Citrobacter Freundii and Proteus Mirabilis.""bad information."You have the market cornered on inaccurate information on the bb here in regards to IBS.You might notice this on my sig also"I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS."which is also on all IBS sites!!!alsoKel, since you don't understand IBS to begin with in the slightest this does not surprize me your going this route.Please fully explain masking symptoms in IBS?What does that mean to you? Since you don't know the cause in the first place?Nor is anybody saying this is a cure or everyone should do it. Second HT has already been proven to be one of the most effective treatments for IBS, I know you both fight like crazy when any role of stress or the brain is linked to IBS, but sorry you two they already are, regarless of what causes IBS. Not that is how HT works on IBS, because stress and anxiety reduction is more a side effect, but you two really have not fully studied it have you? Because then you would know it works phycophysiologically on IBS. Yes, it does work on some root causes in IBS. I am glad you have spent so much time studying and understanding IBS and HT to begin with, because if you did you would see how foolish the comments really are in regards to IBS and IBS treatments.But what are the real facts.""Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms:- It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000).- It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable. - It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms.- The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. " http://www.ibshypnosis.com/whyhypnosis.html Please explain why people are better five years after stopping the treatment?So what you guys are actually saying is people should not try a very safe, easy, enjoyable and very effective treatment for IBS, after being diagnosed with IBS? Also isn't this up to individuals to decide after they have been diagnosed and read the research and decided to try it?It is not just helping IBS either but non gi complaints as well.""It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results inimprovement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has notexamined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus ofstandard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, whichsometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures oftreatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS22 aswell as from research in England23 that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GIsymptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. " http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...idc/sitemap.htm also what kind of functional Dysbiosis do you have since this is what you believe you suffer from personally.Even though you don't understand inflammation in IBS. Have you ever had a colonoscopy to begin with? The doctors SAW inflammation in your gut?Putrefaction Dysbiosis? Lack of fiber Dysbiosis?Fermentation Dysbiosis ? Diet Dysbiosis? Medication Dysbiosis? Stress Dysbiosis? are you also saying standard medical treatment combined with phycological treatments are not effective in IBS treatments, because that totally contradicts what the current state of the art IBS research says?Its not up to you to diagnose people here or scare them further into belieing they have something more then the doctors who have medical degrees and are diagnosing people and are treating people in real life. IBSers are already worried enough, with cancer scares and other reasons.If you care so much about accurate diagnoses why don't you explain more to people about using the rome criteria to more accurately diagnose people (which rules out infection/an acute chronic inflammation as a cause) and spend more time helping people get a more accurate diagnoses, instead of scarying people due to your own theories, worries and misunderstandings and sheer lack of respect for IBS researchers, the medical community and the roles of drug companies in IBS research or the many researchers in all fields actually trying to understand and treat the disorder. Why don't you help explain alarm symptoms in IBS, that would point to a misdiganoses."Alarm SignsAs previously stated, typical symptoms point toward IBS, but certain co-existing alarm signs should alert the physician to the possibility of another disorder. These alarm signsï¿½which are not attributable to IBSï¿½include weight loss, frequent awakening by symptoms, fever, rectal bleeding, and anemia. These features can be a clue that another disorder besides IBS is responsible for the gastrointestinal symptoms and may call for further testing. However, a separate, benign problem is often found that explains the problem. For example, rectal bleeding with features typical of an anal origin that is reported by patients with an unchanged, chronic pattern of IBS symptoms is usually found to be caused by hemorrhoids. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/diagnosis.html "what if she has some type of infection that the MDs are not aware of?"This is WHY you see a doctor and work with a doctor, something you don't promote yourself here. It could happen, although rarely, regardless of whatever treatments the person is doing and HT is no less safe then meditation and a lot more safe then medications when done by a tranied professional. HT can help things also through stress reduction regardless of what they have, because almost all illnesses are connected to stressors. However, that is not what the tapes are designed for, they are designed for people who have been diagnosed with IBS, it clearly states that on them.How do you know your information on telling everyone IBS is leaky gut will not harm anyone, considering there is no proof what so ever that its IBS? And it may actually hurt people do kill some specific oragnisms. For example killing all bacteria indiscriminately may lead to other health issues. This is very well known.Your soulution is homeopathy, and the same could be said for you suggesting that to IBSers in regards to ?"what if she has some type of infection that the MDs are not aware of? "I am pretty sure most Homeopathic doctors are not experts on infectious diseases.There is proof HT works on IBS, there is no proof on how Homeopathy works on IBS or even leaky gut and there is no proof IBS is leaky gut or that there is an acute on going infection, that rules out IBS.So from know on I will look forward to your posts on what is an accurate diagnoses in IBS, what the symptoms are and information on that and working closely with your doctor and a good doctor patient relationship. I will look forward to you learning what blood work rules out or stool work rules out and what differential diagnoses need to be ruled out.likeFor Patients Understanding IBS (Irritable bowel Syndrome): A Primer for Patients Chapter 7: Some Common Conditions Where Diarrhea and Gas with Bloating Can Be Misinterpreted as Evidence of IBSJames Christensen, M.D. and Robert W. Summers, M.D.Peer Review Status: Internally Peer Reviewed--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Organisms growing in the Gut that should not be there Intestinal Parasites, Especially Giardia Bacterial Overgrowth in the Small Intestine Abnormalities in the Lining of the Intestine Intolerance to Lactose Celiac Disease, or Sprue Inflammatory Bowel Disease Things You Eat and Drink When Your Gut is Normal Intolerance to Fructose Unconscious Intake of Laxative Substances Chapter 8: Some Common Conditions Where Abdominal Pain Can Be Misinterpreted as Evidence of IBSJames Christensen, M.D. and Robert W. Summers, M.D.Peer Review Status: Internally Peer Reviewed--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Abdominal Wall Pain Neuropathies and Trigger Points Abdominal Wall Hernias Intra-abdominal Diseases Understanding IBS (Irritable bowel Syndrome): A Primer for Patients Chapter 9: Some Common Conditions Where Nausea and Vomiting Can Be Misinterpreted as Evidence of IBSJames Christensen, M.D. and Robert W. Summers, M.D.Peer Review Status: Internally Peer Reviewed--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Disordered Emptying of the Stomach Incomplete Small Intestinal Obstruction and for anyone thinking about HT and IBS, get a diagnoses regardless if you are thinking about any treatment and ask your doctor about it, if they are up to date on current IBS research, I am sure they will totally understand.They have been using HT for IBS successfully for twenty years now."Hypnotherapy for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders By: Peter J. Whorwell, M.D., University Hospital of South Manchester, England Unfortunately, the word "hypnosis" often conjures up a whole variety of frequently quite negative connotations even within the medical profession. Many equate the phenomenon with the mind being taken over by the hypnotist and with loss of control by the recipient, which needless to say, is completely erroneous. As a consequence of this, the whole subject is surrounded by a cloud of mystery, which regrettably is often encouraged by those who practice the technique. Although unlikely to ever happen, it would probably be best if a completely new word could be coined for that of hypnosis so that all the "baggage" that accompanies it could be left behind. It seems likely that a variety of techniques such as relaxation, yoga, transcendental meditation, reflexology, aromatherapy, and others are different methods of achieving a similar state to that witnessed in hypnosis. Hypnosis probably only differs in that it concentrates more on the "trance" element and is usually targeted at a specific problem, which in the past has most often been identified as psychological. However, we have applied the use of hypnosis in a more physical way without, of course, forgetting its psychological benefits. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) would seem to be a disorder that might be amenable to treatment with hypnosis. There is no structural damage and the various possible underlying mechanisms such as disordered motility and visceral (internal) sensitivity might be susceptible to modulation by the mind. Thus, nearly 20 years ago, we undertook the first controlled trial of hypnotherapy in this disorder. The results were extremely encouraging and eventually led us to developing a hypnotherapy unit dedicated to the provision of this service. We recently published an audit of the first 250 patients treated and found that hypnosis not only helps the symptoms of IBS but also significantly improves quality of life.(1) Interestingly, it also relieves the additional symptoms from which so many patients with IBS suffer such as nausea, lethargy, backache, and urinary problems. This is in sharp contrast to the medications currently available for IBS, which often help one or two symptoms if at all. We have also undertaken some research in an attempt to ascertain how hypnosis might lead to benefit. There is no doubt that it can improve anxiety and coping capacities as might be expected. However, of far more interest, was the observation that motility and visceral sensitivity could also be modified in the desired direction. Thus, this approach to treatment appears to offer symptomatic, psychological, and physiological benefit and this presumably explains why it appears to be so effective. However, hypnosis should not be regarded as a panacea as up to 25% of patients fail to respond. Even when patients do improve, conventional approaches to treatment should not necessarily be ignored. Therefore it is still important that lifestyle factors such as diet are also taken into account. In addition, some patients may find that an occasional loperamide or laxative, depending on the bowel habit abnormality, maybe required. One concern over the use of hypnotherapy is the possibility that patients might relapse once a course of treatment has been completed. We have recently addressed this question with a study on the long-term follow up of patients attending the unit. This has shown that after a period of between one and five years, 83% of responders remained well with 59% requiring no further medication at all. Patients also took much less time off work and consulted the medical profession less often. Following the success in patients with IBS, we have recently looked at the use of hypnotherapy in functional dyspepsia, which is a closely related condition resulting in primarily upper gastrointestinal symptoms. Again, compared with controls, the hypnotherapy patients showed substantial improvements in both symptoms and quality of life. One of the most striking outcomes of this particular study was that, after a follow up of one year, not one patient in the hypnotherapy group required any further medication compared with 82% and 90% of subjects in the 2 control groups. Similar trends to those observed in the IBS studies were seen for a reduction in medical consultations and time off work. Unfortunately, most patients, especially those with severe symptoms, require multiple sessions of treatment. In our unit, we allow up to 12 sessions which therefore results in this being a time consuming and costly approach in the short term. However, as a result of the undoubted sustained benefits of treatment, it has been calculated that it becomes cost effective within 2 years when compared to conventional approaches. As new (and likely expensive) drugs now in development for IBS reach the market, hypnotherapy may become a more viable option from the financial point of view. Hypnotherapy therefore appears to be a realistic option in the treatment of conditions such as IBS. Our success has been reproduced by others, but the technique has, so far, not been generally adopted. This is probably because of the unfounded suspicion that surrounds the subject coupled with the fact it is not something with which most physicians or gastroenterologists are especially familiar. Hopefully these negative attributes will decline with time, especially if the success of the technique continues to be supported by a strong evidence base. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i never claimed that leaky gut is IBS. i hardly ever talk about leaky gut. however, i am glad that medical researchers are finally taking a look at it and no longer considering it to be quack alternative thinking.i don't deny the emotional aspects of IBS. the emotional aspects of IBS intrigue me very much. unlike you i actually at times wonder if deep seated emotional conflicts might be the starting point for the development of IBS. maybe it is maybe it is not. even if there is some truth to it the significance could be hard to gauge.ultimately i would like to see people engage in a multimodal treatment program that incorporates the best of the mind-gut therapies along side the hardcore nuts and bolts type of program such as dr dahlman.to me that sounds like good common sense and i think most people would agree, but something tells me that you are going to stubbornly stick to your guns and claim that a dr dahlman type approach is worthless.(p.s. --- i am still somewhat skeptical that treating dysbiosis is the total answer for everyone. i think there might be more involved but i am unsure.)


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I can tell you from MY own experience recently: I was starting to eat foods that would react before. Had a Urinary tract infection 2 months ago, took floxin for 5 days. within a week after taking floxin (which caused C bigtime)I had reactions to foods, had a day of feeling sick like I ate something not quite right. My skin is dry and "goosebumpy", had sleep disturbance which I had had several years ago. My stool became dryer and smaller after floxin. anecdotal, I know. Joann


----------

